# NBA Regular Season 2012/13



## Kurt91 (8 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62513200

Si continua da qui!


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

Manca poco per la nuova stagione


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Al solito, go cavs!


----------



## gabuz (11 Settembre 2012)

go kart?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> go kart?



Ridi ridi che quest anno vi finiamo davanti


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2012)

quando inizia?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

30 ottobre


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2012)

tra poco dovrebbero partire i training camp


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Let's go Lakers!

Quest'anno li facciamo neri tutti,nessun escluso!


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ridi ridi che quest anno vi finiamo davanti



Ah beh... ambiziosi di brutto!


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Let's go Lakers!
> 
> Quest'anno li facciamo neri tutti,nessun escluso!



Tocchiamoci


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Beh dai quest'anno Los Angeles è tanta tanta tanta roba.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Beh dai quest'anno Los Angeles è tanta tanta tanta roba.



Sicuro. Ma io vedo ancora Heat e Thunder superiori a noi.


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2012)

Per me la vera finale ce la giochiamo ad ovest coi Thunder, in una finale con Miami con la frontiline che abbiamo adesso non riesco proprio a vederci sfavoriti


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Per me la vera finale ce la giochiamo ad ovest coi Thunder, in una finale con Miami con la frontiline che abbiamo adesso non riesco proprio a vederci sfavoriti



Se quello col 6 ripete la stagione che ha fatto quest'anno per me può succedere davvero di tutto.


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se quello col 6 ripete la stagione che ha fatto quest'anno per me può succedere davvero di tutto.



Ha fatto una stagione allucinante ma una squadra col miglior difensore sull'uomo della lega e il centro più dominante della stessa non l'ha affrontata negli scorsi playoff, non parlo manco dell'impatto che avrebbe Kobe. Noi avremmo tutto sulla carta per limitarne lo strapotere, ovvio che finchè gioca contro Pierce 40enne, Durant che manco sa cosa sia la parola difesa fa quel ***** che vuole. Ovviamente non dico che vinceremmo al 100% ma per me avremmo tutto per batterli.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una stagione allucinante ma una squadra col miglior difensore sull'uomo della lega e il centro più dominante della stessa non l'ha affrontata negli scorsi playoff, non parlo manco dell'impatto che avrebbe Kobe. Noi avremmo tutto sulla carta per limitarne lo strapotere, ovvio che finchè gioca contro Pierce 40enne, Durant che manco sa cosa sia la parola difesa fa quel ***** che vuole. *Ovviamente non dico che vinceremmo al 100% ma per me avremmo tutto per batterli.*


Ah bé sul boldato sono d'accordissimo


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se quello col 6 ripete la stagione che ha fatto quest'anno per me può succedere davvero di tutto.



soprattutto nei play off dove in alcuni momenti e' apparso veramente irreale


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Io sinceramente temo piu' Il Barba & soci che gli Heat!


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

I tifosi dei lakers si godano questo anno, secondo me howard non resterà a los angeles


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Oh beh, basta che non lo rivinca il prescelto e poi per me è già tutto grasso che cola.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I tifosi dei lakers si godano questo anno, secondo me howard non resterà a los angeles



Va a Cleveland


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma che ce frega del dwightone noi c'avemo tristanooo tristanooo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Va a Cleveland



I Cavs.......


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma che ce frega del dwightone noi c'avemo tristanooo tristanooo



Azzo


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> soprattutto nei play off dove in alcuni momenti e' apparso veramente irreale


Quanto mi ha fatto godere nelle notti playoff


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

Visto qualche partita la scorsa stagione, quest'anno mi metto a seguire mi sa.



Penso proprio di essere dei Thunder


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Barragan (14 Settembre 2012)

MVP! Spero che a Milano un giorno arrivi Chicago, magari complice Belinelli.
Spero non Denver o Toronto...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

http://www.milanworld.net/threads/1130-Fanta-NBA-2012-13

Iscrivetevi, brutta gente


----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/threads/1130-Fanta-NBA-2012-13
> 
> Iscrivetevi, brutta gente



Mi quoto perchè manca l'ultimo.

Dai, qualcuno faccia sto sacrificio


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Ottobre 2012)

Brividi

VIDEO: NBA Fights & Emotions. La NBA sta per tornare! | SPAZIO NBA


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Raga per Rose si sospetta che debba saltare l'intera stagione.Mi dispiace per Derrick,che sfciga del cavolo sto ragazzo(I Bulls,dopo essersi giocati la finale di Conference anche quest'anno faranno poca strada).Anche Hilario dei Wizards dovrebbeprolungare la sua indisponibilita',dato che la fascite plantare peggiora!


----------



## Livestrong (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ho appena rinnovato l'abbonamento a NBA.tv, 186 dollari per il league pass (sti rabbini hanno tolto il team pass), usufruendo del 15% di sconto... 

82 partite, 145 euri: 1,76 € a partita... che poi uno può guardarsi anche quelle delle altre, più i playoffs e l'all star game 

Certo, direte: io le trovo gratis. E sticavoli dico io  , chi c'ha voglia di stare ogni volta a scaricare?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho appena rinnovato l'abbonamento a NBA.tv, 186 dollari per il league pass (sti rabbini hanno tolto il team pass), usufruendo del 15% di sconto...
> 
> 82 partite, 145 euri: 1,76 € a partita... che poi uno può guardarsi anche quelle delle altre, più i playoffs e l'all star game
> 
> Certo, direte: io le trovo gratis. E sticavoli dico io  , chi c'ha voglia di stare ogni volta a scaricare?



Luka,famme capiì una cosa.L'anno scorso,se non sbaglio,abbonandoti alla league pass per vedere i match di una singola squadra pagavi sulle 120.Ora piu' o meno siamo li???


----------



## Livestrong (15 Ottobre 2012)

L'anno scorso feci il team pass per cleveland (prima volta in assoluto, negli anni precedenti vedevo sempre le partite in altri modi), nel quale erano compresi anche tutti i playoffs. Onestamente non ricordo quanto pagai, ma mi pare che la cifra fosse sui 120 (stagione di lockout)

Essendo stato abbonato l'anno scorso, posso usufruire di uno sconto del 15% quest anno, da 220 dollari a 185... Però, come ho già scritto, c'è solo il league pass, ossia OGNI partita. Il pagamento può essere anche mensile, sono 5 "rate" senza "interessi".... 

Quindi alla fine usufruendo di questo sconto, e considerando che ci sono più partite, alla fine vado a pagare la stessa cifra.

Chiaro che se uno si abbona per la prima volta deve spendere 220 dollari


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quindi praticamente andrei a pagare circa 170 euro,in 5 rate,cioe' 34 euro mensili.Beh,devo pensarci!

comunque thanks


----------



## Livestrong (16 Ottobre 2012)

Se per caso procederai all'acquisto ricordati di mettere il codice per la promozione..

NBAP15GTX354

Non so tra l'altro fino a quando ci sia questo sconto


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Prima gara di Howard coi Lakers contro i Kings(K.O. interno 92-99,sesto in altrettante gare).Per Dwight buon impatto,con 19 punti,12 rimbalzi e 4 stoppate.Speriamo la squadra migliori col tempo,è solo pre-season,ma perdere non fa mai bene!


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sinceramente non sono affatto preoccupato. Nel 2000 con Jax facemmo un invidiabile 0-8 in pre-season per voi andare a vincere l'anello.

Eccovi il video con gli highlights del debutto di 'Superman':


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

Forte Jamison, eh [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Forte Jamison, eh [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] ?



Sai che non ho proprio seguito?! Ero ammaliato dal trio Steve-Kobe-Dwight


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

Goditeli per quest anno


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Goditeli per quest anno



C'hai ragione, il prossimo anno Dwight firma per i Mavs


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

... E bynum per i Cavs


----------



## gabuz (24 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2012)

Un sogno sarebbe vedere gli Alaska yeti nella NBA


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sai che non ho proprio seguito?! Ero ammaliato dal trio Steve-Kobe-Dwight



a proposito di Steve: la media record di assist in una stagione a quanto ammonta?? Potrebbe essere alla portata del canadese con la maglia numero 10


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Stockton fu autore di 1.164 assist nel 90-91,ovviamente con i Jazz!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2012)

Spettacolo l'alley oop di Bledsoe al numero due


----------



## Livestrong (25 Ottobre 2012)

Stern ha annunciato che lascerà a febbraio del 2014


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Stern ha annunciato che lascerà a febbraio del 2014



QUI la notizia completa e chi lo succederà.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spettacolo l'alley oop di Bledsoe al numero due



A me ha impressionato Griffin al numero 1.Manco avesse le molle sotto i piedi.Impressionante!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Ottobre 2012)

si inizia fra due giorni a Miami!

inutile dire che spero che LeBron si ingoi l'anello e ne prenda una ventina. Go Celts!!!


----------



## Livestrong (28 Ottobre 2012)

Anche i miei Cavs giocano il 30


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2012)

I nuovi nets mi intrigano....


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

Dai che si inizia!


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Stanotte tifo Lebron  Il fantanba chiama


----------



## Fry Rossonero (30 Ottobre 2012)

non ho mai capito: l'anello lo danno anche a Ray? spero di no



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il fantanba chiama



su nba.com com'è?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Partiamo male,sconfitta meritata e solo nel finale si riduce il passivo.Bene Gasol 23 punti.Nel complesso male,per quel poco che ho visto.Il problema è quando nello stesso roster,anzi nei 5 titolari,so tutte prime donne,per creare coesione tecnico-tattica ci vuole del tempo,sempre se ci riesci.Comunque il risultato è stato 91-99 per i Mavericks.Bene invece gli Heat,che piegano,direi giocando divinamente a tratti i Celtics,con uno stratosferico James(120-107).Vincono anche i Cavs contro i Wizards 94-84!


----------



## Snake (31 Ottobre 2012)

Stavo pensando a chi sia più demente e incompetente tra Massimiliano Allegri e Mike Brown


----------



## DR_1 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando a chi sia più demente e incompetente tra Massimiliano Allegri e Mike Brown



Fidati, Mike Brown.

Comunque va bene che è la prima partita, ma se la banda di South Beach gioca così c'è ben poco da fare.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando a chi sia più demente e incompetente tra Massimiliano Allegri e Mike Brown



Il patata tutto la vita. Oddio, però è una bella lotta...


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2012)

Irving inizia con 29 punti, waiters 17, varejao 23 rimbalzi e 9 assist


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando a chi sia più demente e incompetente tra Massimiliano Allegri e Mike Brown



Beh uno ha in mano un roster da paura(quantomeno i titolari,le riserve va,lasciamo stare),il secondo una mandria di pecore e qualche agnello d'oro.Dipende dai risultati,ma nel caso il primo non raggiungesse quantomeno le finali di Conference(non ci voglio neanche pensare) vincerebbe il premio "Zebedeo per eccellenza dell'anno 2013"!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2012)

Terrificante la prestazione a Portland.SI fa male anche Nash(problemi alla caviglia,da valutare l'entita').Errori grossolani sparsi qua e la.E siamo a 10 sconfitte consecutive tra pre-season e stagione ufficiali.Una mandria di pecore allo stado brado,guidate da un pecoraro o pecorone,come dir si voglia!


----------



## Solo (1 Novembre 2012)

Inizio bomba per Harden a Houston...


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Novembre 2012)

Abbiamo un problema in quel di L.A. . Io credo di sapere chi è...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Novembre 2012)

Kobe mi è sembrato molto scazzato


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Kobe mi è sembrato molto scazzato



Ha ragione! Non dev'essere stimolante prendere ordini da un'incapace.


----------



## DR_1 (1 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Terrificante la prestazione a Portland.SI fa male anche Nash(problemi alla caviglia,da valutare l'entita').Errori grossolani sparsi qua e la.E siamo a 10 sconfitte consecutive tra pre-season e stagione ufficiali.Una mandria di pecore allo stado brado,guidate da un pecoraro o pecorone,come dir si voglia!



Portland con il sangue agli occhi, LOL.

Partitina del Barba, ma i Pistons non giocavano, non difendevano, avrebbe potuto farne anche di più.
Che tristezza Bargnani, non prendere neanche il ferro


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Novembre 2012)

Guarda a me non meraviglia tanto in sé la L in quel dell'Oregon, a Portland la sconfitta ormai è sempre d'abitudine. Mi preoccupo del non gioco, della tanta confusione in campo, mi preoccupa quel sacco di patate che abbiamo in panchina. Dannoso!

Il Barba ha fatto un esordio mostruoso, ad OKC lo rimpiangeranno molto (anche se fosse dipeso da loro lo avrebbero tenuto).


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2012)

Il debutto del Barba ad Houston


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Novembre 2012)

Lui e il grifone mi mandano giù di testa.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2012)

Gran vittoria per gli Spurs contro i Thunder per 86 a 84 con il jumper dalla media allo scadere di Parker.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Gran vittoria per gli Spurs contro i Thunder per 86 a 84 con il jumper dalla media allo scadere di Parker.



Che corona peraltro una grandissima prestazione!


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

Brown continua nella sua impresa


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2012)

peccato che il buon Ettore si sia gia' accasato in quel di Mosca......avesse atteso....


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Altra sconfitta netta,peraltro allo Staples Center,contro i Clippers.Mah,non so dove vogliono arrivare,credo alletti battere il record dei Bobcats.Ne mancano altre 57!


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> peccato che il buon Ettore si sia gia' accasato in quel di Mosca......avesse atteso....



Messina non avrebbe potuto allenare una franchigia NBA. Troppo "vecchio".

Brown deve andarsene in quel posticino lì...

Ah, altra partitina del Barba...


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2012)

un 45llo...tanto x gradire.....a Houston si fregano le mani


----------



## Fry Rossonero (3 Novembre 2012)

bah.. che la season corta dell'anno scorso abbia fatto male?

i lakers non ne imbroccano una, i C's dopo aver ringiovanito non riescono cmq a trovarsi, gli heat che sembravano i padroni del globo schiantati a NY (da Sandy?)

molto impressionato dai nuovi Rockets, mi sa faranno strada


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> bah.. che la season corta dell'anno scorso abbia fatto male?
> 
> i lakers non ne imbroccano una, i C's dopo aver ringiovanito non riescono cmq a trovarsi, gli heat che sembravano i padroni del globo schiantati a NY (da Sandy?)
> 
> molto impressionato dai nuovi Rockets, mi sa faranno strada



Siamo agli inizi però


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2012)

Mio dio, i lakers sono davvero ridicoli!


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mio dio, i lakers sono davvero ridicoli!



Come i Cavs


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2012)

1-1 vs 0-3


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

Quindi siete forti come Miami


----------



## DR_1 (3 Novembre 2012)

I Lakers per le prossime 2-3 partite continueranno con questo andazzo, nonostante le prestazioni di Bryant.
La panchina è davvero imbarazzante, praticamente outscored da quella dei cugini.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quindi siete forti come Miami



Moralmente sì 

Comunque io faccio il tifo per voi eh, almeno finche non rientra rose


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

I bulls in queste prime 2 uscite mi son piaciuti... credevo peggio. Attendo partitr piu impegnative


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> I Lakers per le prossime 2-3 partite continueranno con questo andazzo, nonostante le prestazioni di Bryant.
> La panchina è davvero imbarazzante, praticamente outscored da quella dei cugini.



Quoto,una pochezza imbarazzante.Metti poi che la carovana sia guidata da un incapace e i risultati sono lo specchio della situazione attuale!


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> I Lakers per le prossime 2-3 partite continueranno con questo andazzo, nonostante le prestazioni di Bryant.
> La panchina è davvero imbarazzante, praticamente outscored da quella dei cugini.



La panchina è scarsa ma questi vanno sotto anche col quintetto base, tre partite e non sono mai stati avanti nel punteggio, sempre a rincorrere.

Poi quando le cose devono andar male vanno male e basta, Nash s'è rotto.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (4 Novembre 2012)

non mi diceva niente di buono il mercato dai lakers e infatti

Howard sarà superman ma è un individualista come lebro e cmq non è Shaq
Nash è ancora buono ma non si può credere di vincere un titolo puntando su di lui come pg titolare senza un buon back-up
Bynum avrei provato a tenerlo a discapito del catalano

è ancora presto per parlare ma non li vedo in finale e forse nemmeno in quella di conference

ho più fiducia nei Celtics invece, spero!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2012)

si potrà iniziare a parlare tra un mese o più...secondo me i Lakers nella loro conference non hanno rivali...se non thunder e spurs ma che dubito ripetino la scorsa annata...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> non mi diceva niente di buono il mercato dai lakers e infatti
> 
> Howard sarà superman ma è un individualista come lebro e cmq non è Shaq
> Nash è ancora buono ma non si può credere di vincere un titolo puntando su di lui come pg titolare senza un buon back-up
> ...



Allora Howard tecnicamente non vale Bynum, ma l'impatto difensivo che ti da lui Bynum non te lo da nemmeno a NBA 2K13, ed è il miglior centro della Lega. Ah, e mi piacerebbe davvero che fosse così individualista come Lebron 

Nash è chiaramente il più grosso punto di domanda. Nel senso che è ancora un grandissimo playmaker, ma per farlo rendere alla grande devi avere un sistema di gioco consolidato (cosa che i Lakers al momento non hanno, anche grazie ad un'incapace in panchina) e devi andare ai suoi ritmi (cosa che, attualmente, i Lakers non fanno). Se penso che i Mavs han vinto il titolo con Kidd titolare mi vien da dire che il problema non è Nash.

Io sono molto dispiaciuto per Bynum perché mi piaceva tanto ma credo che abbiamo fatto la scelta giusta per 3 motivi: il primo è che è un injury prone, il secondo è perché l'abbiamo scambiato con il miglior centro della Lega, terzo perché il catalano con quel contratto non lo voleva nessuno e comunque al massimo si poteva cercare di scambiarlo con Josh Smith come è stato provato, ma non sposta gli equilibri come Howard.

Ad ora c'è solo una cosa che mi preoccupa, anche più di una panchina obiettivamente non all'altezza ad esempio dei nostri cugini sfigati: Mike Brown. Qui [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] potrà dire se l'ho sparata grossa o meno, ma al netto del fatto che nei momenti chiave se la faceva quasi sempre sotto, mi vien da pensare che LBJ non abbia mai vinto un titolo prima di questo perché era allenato da un inetto mentale.

PS: [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION], ho letto una cosa da brividi. C'è chi ipotizza per il dopo Brown niente di meno che....D'Antoni. Brividi...


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

Buzzer beater di Jennings Da 3 punti.... D'altronde quando dunleavy ti segna 29 punti vuol dire che la serata è sfigaa


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Allora Howard tecnicamente non vale Bynum, ma l'impatto difensivo che ti da lui Bynum non te lo da nemmeno a NBA 2K13, ed è il miglior centro della Lega. Ah, e mi piacerebbe davvero che fosse così individualista come Lebron
> 
> Nash è chiaramente il più grosso punto di domanda. Nel senso che è ancora un grandissimo playmaker, ma per farlo rendere alla grande devi avere un sistema di gioco consolidato (cosa che i Lakers al momento non hanno, anche grazie ad un'incapace in panchina) e devi andare ai suoi ritmi (cosa che, attualmente, i Lakers non fanno). Se penso che i Mavs han vinto il titolo con Kidd titolare mi vien da dire che il problema non è Nash.
> 
> ...



Brown è uno dei peggiori allenatori in circolazione sicuramente, anche se obiettivamente il fatto che James non abbia mai vinto un titolo con Cleveland non è tutta colpa sua. Brown è uno Che vorrebbe imitare Popovich, la sua fase difensiva è buona, pero non e assolutamente uno su cui puntare per vincere un titolo...


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Allora Howard tecnicamente non vale Bynum, ma l'impatto difensivo che ti da lui Bynum non te lo da nemmeno a NBA 2K13, ed è il miglior centro della Lega. Ah, e mi piacerebbe davvero che fosse così individualista come Lebron
> 
> Nash è chiaramente il più grosso punto di domanda. Nel senso che è ancora un grandissimo playmaker, ma per farlo rendere alla grande devi avere un sistema di gioco consolidato (cosa che i Lakers al momento non hanno, anche grazie ad un'incapace in panchina) e devi andare ai suoi ritmi (cosa che, attualmente, i Lakers non fanno). Se penso che i Mavs han vinto il titolo con Kidd titolare mi vien da dire che il problema non è Nash.
> 
> ...



D'Antoni? Dove si firma?


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

da nessuna parte


----------



## Fry Rossonero (4 Novembre 2012)

Cleveland = sfigat-Town


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2012)

Dai su, peggio di Brown non può fare.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dai su, peggio di Brown non può fare.



Può essere. Ma se vuoi vincere il titolo, non prendi manco D'Antoni


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dai su, peggio di Brown non può fare.



Non è questione di fare peggio di Brown, D'Antoni sarebbe quello che conosce solo un sistema di gioco, il run & gun, gioco che puoi fare solo se hai gli interpreti adatti (almeno 4-5 tiratori mortiferi e grandi atleti che conducano la transizione offensiva in pochi secondi), caso strano i due fallimenti di D'Antoni in carriera sono l'anno con i Suns di Amar'e e Shaq e l'esperienza a NY DOPO la trade di Melo che gli ha stravolto la squadra. Lui non si è mai adattato ai roster che ha avuto a disposizione, sono sempre stati i giocatori ad adattarsi al suo sistema, peccato che c'è una bella differenza se hai Felton e Amar'e da 5 col Gallo e Chandler a punire dall'arco invece che Melo che vuole sempre la palla in mano con l'area intasata da due 7 piedi senza nemmeno un lungo perimetrale (come era Marion ai Suns). Ora dimmi te quali sarebbero i giocatori dei Lakers adatti a questo sistema, a parte Nash e Howard io non ne vedo nessuno, almeno del quintetto base. Non parliamo poi dell'aspetto difensivo, cosa totalmente sconosciuta a D'Antoni DA SEMPRE. 

Brown è un caprone, peggio di Allegri ma se lo devi sostituire l'ultimo al quale penserei è proprio D'Antoni. JVG, Larry Brown, Jerry Sloan, questi sono i nomi anche se il sogno rimane un ultimo ballo con PJ (nonostante la triangolo c'azzecchi niente con Nash però questi li terrebbe per le palle come nessun altro sarebbe capace di fare).


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2012)

Magari il ritorno di Phil, magari..


----------



## Livestrong (4 Novembre 2012)

Ma anche van gundy


----------



## Snake (4 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma anche van gundy





> *JVG*, Larry Brown, Jerry Sloan



L'altro


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

Io ancora non mi capacito di come quell'altro incapace di Jim Buss, il trota di famiglia Buss, abbia potuto scegliere Mike Brown e non Rick Adelman che ero libero. Ok che forse tra incapaci ci si intende, ma credo che l'obiettivo sia quello di vincere. E tra i due sarei andato su Adelman ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Prima vittoria dei Lakers con i Pistons da vittime sacrificali, con una gran prestazione di Howard. Si sbloccano i Raptors ma male Bargnani con 10 pts, 1 rimbalzo e solo 4/16 al tiro.


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2012)

Finora gli italboys uno più imbarazzanti dell'altro, Bargnani è una vergogna a rimbalzo, davvero. Lo sta prendendo per il kulo tutta America, in 3 partite ha preso SETTE rimbalzi, Lowry che è un play ne ha presi 8 solo in una partita. Quell'altro continua a spadellare alla grande.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Finora gli italboys uno più imbarazzanti dell'altro, Bargnani è una vergogna a rimbalzo, davvero. Lo sta prendendo per il kulo tutta America, in 3 partite ha preso SETTE rimbalzi, Lowry che è un play ne ha presi 8 solo in una partita. Quell'altro continua a spadellare alla grande.



Il Gallo spadella, ma fin qui il migliore di tutti senza ombra di dubbio. Ho visto ieri la replica contro gli Heat e dopo aver spadellato ha messo 2 tiri in faccia a Lebron da vero campione.


----------



## Snake (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il Gallo spadella, ma fin qui il migliore di tutti senza ombra di dubbio. Ho visto ieri la replica contro gli Heat e dopo aver spadellato ha messo 2 tiri in faccia a Lebron da vero campione.



Si, però ne ha mandati altri 15 sul ferro , se non altro lui ti da qualcos'altro in termini di difesa e playmaking però al tiro è agghiacciante.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Si, però ne ha mandati altri 15 sul ferro , se non altro lui ti da qualcos'altro in termini di difesa e playmaking però al tiro è agghiacciante.



Concordo, ha avuto un'involuzione al tiro impressionante. Io mi sono fatto un'idea di ciò e credo che sia dovuto alla postura che ha comportato la modifica di tutta la meccanica di tiro a causa dei noti problemi alla schiena.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)

I Pistons sono di una pochezza disarmante!


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

*Los Angeles Lakers-Detroit Pistons 108-79
*
Arriva la prima vittoria stagionale per i Lakers (1-3), che non hanno nessun problema a liquidare i Pistons (0-3) e si godono una serata finalmente serena. Kobe Bryant decide di giocare una partita sotto controllo dal punto di vista della quantità di tiri (5/10, anche 7 rimbalzi per lui), andando a compensare anche quel playmaking che viene a mancare con l'infortunio di Steve Nash. I padroni di casa mettono insieme 27 assist, dimostrando grande voglia di passarsi la palla e coinvolgersi l'uno con l'altro, mentre Detroit praticamente non esiste. I Lakers mettono tre triple negli ultimi 100 secondi del primo quarto, chiuso sul +21 (34-13), e di fatto la partita è già finita. Nel terzo quarto arriva anche il massimo vantaggio con la tripla di World Peace per il +36 (82-46) a 4'30 dall'ultima pausa.

*L.A. Lakers*: Howard 28 (12/14, 4/9 tl), World Peace 18, Bryant 15, Gasol 14, Hill 11. Rimbalzi: Howard, Bryant e Hill 7. Assist: Bryant 8. 
*Detroit*: Jerebko 18 (4/7, 1/2, 7/9 tl), Singler 11, Bynum 10. Rimbalzi: Monroe e Drummond 7. Assist: Knight 6.

*Oklahoma City Thunder-Atlanta Hawks 95-104 
*
Nonostante la grandissima serata al tiro di Kevin Martin (duro il compito di non far rimpiangere James Harden), i Thunder (1-2) incassano la prima sconfitta stagionale in casa al cospetto di una Atlanta (1-1) capace di accelerare nell'ultimo periodo. Che gli ospiti avessero intenzioni bellicose si era capito già nel secondo quarto (42-33 firmato Pachulia a 5'37 dall'intervallo), a risolvere la situazione ci hanno pensato Horford (due schiacciate) e Stevenson con la tripla del +9 a 1'28 dalla sirena (100-91). Chiude i conti Williams dalla lunetta.

*Oklahoma City*: Martin 28 (2/3, 6/8, 6/6 tl), Durant 22, Westbrook e Ibaka 14. Rimbalzi: Durant q2. Assist: Westbrook 9. 
*Atlanta*: Horford 23 (11/19, 1/2 tl), Williams 19, Teague 16, Johnson 10. Rimbalzi: Horford 12. Assist: Pachulia 6.

*Orlando Magic-Phoenix Suns 115-94 
*
Orlando (2-0) chiude la serata con un irreale 9/11 nelle triple e ribalta la partita nel terzo quarto, dopo che i Suns (1-2) avevano chiuso la prima metà di gara avanti 56-46. Ci sono 8 punti a testa di Afflalo e Vucevic nel parziale di 26-5 che i padroni di casa hanno messo a segno negli ultimi 7' del terzo periodo, dopo la tripla di Beasley del provvisorio +11 ospite (sul 71-60). L'ultimo quarto è completamente in mano ai Magic, che con Andrew Nicholson fissano il massimo vantaggio (il +21 finale) a 46 secondi dalla sirena.

*Orlando*: Redick 24 (6/10, 3/4, 3/4 tl), Davis e Afflalo 22, Vucevic 18, Moore 15. Rimbalzi: Vucevic 13. Assist: Moore e Redick 6. 
*Phoenix*: Scola 24 (10/19, 4/5 tl), Beasley 22, Gortat 14, Dragic 12. Rimbalzi: Gortat 11. Assist: Dragic 8.

*Toronto Raptors-Minnesota Timberwolves 105-86 
*
*Toronto*: BARGNANI 10 punti (2/12 da due, 2/4 da tre), 1 rimbalzo, 3 falli in 24’. DeRozan 22 (8/14), Lowry 22 (8/10), Anderson 18. Rimbalzi: DeRozan, Lowry e Davis 7. Assist: Lowry 5. 
*Minnesota*: Kirilenko 17, Pekovic 15. Rimbalzi: Williams 8. Assist: Ridnour 5.

*New York Knicks-Philadelphia 76ers 100-84
*
*New York*: Anthony 27 (9/14 da due, 1/4 da tre, 6/9 tiri liberi), Smith 20, Kidd 12. Rimbalzi: Smith 9. Assist: Kidd 6. 
*Philadelphia*: Holiday 27 (6/12, 5/6), T. Young 16, Turner 11, Wright 11. Rimbalzi: Turner 11. Assist: Holiday 7.

_gazzetta.it_


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

> Dwight Howard is averaging 23.3 points, 9.8 rebounds, 2.5 blocks and shooting 68.8 percent from the field.
> And he's not 100 percent.


.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Novembre 2012)

Oggi nevica, prima vittoria dei Lakers 

Vista la partita e nonostante la vittoria c'è poco da esaltarsi, i Pistons praticamente non sono mai scesi in campo, il coach dei Pistons addirittura ha cambiato l'intera lineup titolare schierando le seconde linee nel terzo quarto, erano davvero imbarazzanti.
Buona prova di Dwight nonostante tutto.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Oggi nevica, prima vittoria dei Lakers
> 
> Vista la partita e nonostante la vittoria c'è poco da esaltarsi, i Pistons praticamente non sono mai scesi in campo, il coach dei Pistons addirittura ha cambiato l'intera lineup titolare schierando le seconde linee nel terzo quarto, erano davvero imbarazzanti.
> Buona prova di Dwight nonostante tutto.



Siamo un cantiere aperto ed inoltre dovremo fare a meno di Nash per 1 mese (e oltre forse). Quindi si va di Blake, Duhon e Morris...rabbrividisco al solo pensiero.

Ieri, dicevo, ho visto la replica di Miami vs Denver e, oltre al già citato spadellamento del Gallo salvo poi nel finale piazzare due triple in faccia a LBJ, come solo i grandi campioni sanno fare, devo dire una cosa; non vedo come gli Heat possano perdere questo anello. Nonostante una prova non convincente, quest'anno hanno abbinato ad un ottimo quintetto (bè dai Joel Anthony non lo considero ) una panchina molto buona.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Novembre 2012)

Se bosh fa 40 punti diventa dura


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Livestrong (6 Novembre 2012)

Dion e Kyrie


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dion e Kyrie



Dai che vincete l'anello


----------



## Livestrong (6 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dai che vincete l'anello



Se Dion tira come stanotte possiamo anche vincerlo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)




----------



## DR_1 (7 Novembre 2012)

Alla fine Lowry? Niente di grave oppure ne avrà per molto? 
Davvero un peccato, perchè quest'anno i Raptors sono "potenzialmente" da playoff, ma se perdono Lowri.. rischiano di ripetere le precedenti season se non peggio. Bargnani deve svegliarsi.

8-9 al tiro di Iblocka, non commento


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

Lowry si è scavigliato ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di serio. Quello che è serio, in negativo, è il rendimento di Bargnani in questo inizio.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

Lowry fino ad ora ha mantenuto la baracca.Bargnani è peggiorato in ogni fondamentale,a dir poco disastroso il suo inizio di stagione e poi a rimbalzo.......


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Questo è lo sguardo fulmineo di Kobe nei confronti di Brown (è il sacco di patate vestito di blu):






E' vero che oggi dopo la partita il trota di casa Buss, il figlio Jim, ha detto che hanno fiducia in Brown, ma questo sguardo dice tantissime cose e, se le cose continueranno per questo verso, i giorni del patata sono contati imho.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2012)

Ieri i Jazz li davano a 1.71,quota regalata!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Comunque segnali di risveglio per Bargnani. Cosi cosi al tiro - 9/20 - ma comunque 25 pts e 9 rimbalzi, ma Raptors sconfitti. Bene Gallinari (anche se non propriamente bene al tiro) con 13 pts e 10 rbs.


----------



## DR_1 (8 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Questo è lo sguardo fulmineo di Kobe nei confronti di Brown (è il sacco di patate vestito di blu):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quella faccia è tutto un programma 

Un minuto di silenzio per i piccioni sterminati dai liberi "air-ball" di Howard a Salt Lake.


----------



## smallball (8 Novembre 2012)

ha le ore contate coach Brown


----------



## Snake (8 Novembre 2012)

Ahahahahhahaahhaha


----------



## DR_1 (9 Novembre 2012)

Immenso KD35


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2012)

La notizia che attendevo da tempo è arrivata pochi istanti fa

*Lakers have fired Mike Brown*


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> La notizia che attendevo da tempo è arrivata pochi istanti fa
> 
> *Lakers have fired Mike Brown*



ESPN giusto?!


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2012)

Da quanto dice Zeno Pisani, potrebbe essere stata una decisione di Buss senior visto che sia ieri che oggi Jim e Kup l'hanno difeso pubblicamente. L'importante è che non ci presentino D'Antoni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Altra news in casa Lakers, fonte il LA Times. Arrestato Ebanks per guida in stato di ebrezza.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2012)

Stando a quanto si legge su twitter i nomi per il dopo Brown potrebbero essere 3: Sloan, D'Antoni e...Phil Jackson.


----------



## DR_1 (9 Novembre 2012)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee finalmenteee.

Ma ora? Sloan o Phil a questo punto, non altri.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee finalmenteee.
> 
> Ma ora? Sloan o Phil a questo punto, non altri.



Credo Sloan, ma non scarterei l'ipotesi PJ.


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee finalmenteee.
> 
> Ma ora? Sloan o Phil a questo punto, non altri.



Mezz'ora fa davano favorito D'Antoni ma fortunatamente pare già tramontata.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Novembre 2012)

Per ora squadra affidata a Bickerstaff.Credo comunque la scelta ricada tra Sloan e Jackson,non credo,anzi non voglio credere in D'Antoni,il suo gioco c'entra una sexga col materiale a disposizione e anche Nash non è quello dei tempi d'oro a Phoenix.Tra i papabili anche Shaw e Stan Van Gundy,ma ci credo poco.Vediamo!


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mezz'ora fa davano favorito D'Antoni ma fortunatamente pare già tramontata.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

Impressive Faried!


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Novembre 2012)

Comunque i Knicks non hanno ancora perso una partita eh...

Lakers vincono facile in attesa di sapere chi sia il nuovo coach (pare che il ballottaggio sia tra Jax e D'Antoni). Nel frattempo senza il panzone si sono viste rotazioni decenti e giocatori nei propri ruoli (mi riferisco a Jamison da 4 e precedentemente usato da 3 dal patata).

Denver vince ma ancora malissimo al tiro Gallinari (2/11).


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

La scossa c'è stata.Vittoria facile sui Warriors,con kobe mvp della serata(27 punti,9 rimbalzi e 7 assist).Ora vediamo chi guidera' la nave,sperando non sia D'Antoni!


----------



## smallball (10 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> ha le ore contate coach Brown



sono stato facile profeta....ma era inevitabile


----------



## DR_1 (10 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La scossa c'è stata.Vittoria facile sui Warriors,con kobe mvp della serata(27 punti,9 rimbalzi e 7 assist).Ora vediamo chi guidera' la nave,sperando non sia D'Antoni!



Warriors pietosi eh, però dai si è visto qualcosina in più, dalla panchina soprattutto.

Ora speriamo che i chants dello Staples "We want Phil" ci portino davvero nonno Phil, dai Jim


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Warriors pietosi eh, però dai si è visto qualcosina in più, dalla panchina soprattutto.
> 
> Ora speriamo che i chants dello Staples "We want Phil" ci portino davvero nonno Phil, dai Jim



Speriamo,perche' l'alternativa mi garba poco!


----------



## Snake (10 Novembre 2012)

Pare fatta per il ritorno di PJ


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pare fatta per il ritorno di PJ



Il vecchio lo vuole fortemente. Pare che Jim ancora una volta verrà tenuto fuori dall'incontro previsto domani.


----------



## DR_1 (10 Novembre 2012)

Su Nba.com non ci sono ancora "news" , aspetterei a darla per fatta.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

We want Phil!!!

We want Phil!!!

We want Phil!!!


----------



## DR_1 (10 Novembre 2012)

*Lakers-Jackson vicinissimi,Nuovo matrimonio in vista*

_Il Maestro Zen è la prima scelta dei gialloviola: ha chiesto tempo per pensare ma sarebbe molto interessato al lavoro. Per i fan e i giocatori è lui l'uomo giusto. Mike D'Antoni l'alternativa_

Phil Jackson e Lakers, terzo atto. Il nuovo matrimonio tra il coach più vincente della storia dell'Nba e la franchigia che ha guidato a 5 titoli dal 2000 al 2010 è ad un passo, come riferiscono diversi media statunitensi. Invocato da tifosi e star, Kobe Bryant in testa, il 67enne Maestro Zen ha incontrato la dirigenza gialloviola, che ha deciso di puntare tutto su di lui come sostituto di Mike Brown, il coach esonerato venerdì dopo quattro sconfitte nelle prime cinque gare di regular season (più 8 su 8 in preseason). Secondo quanto riferito dal Los Angeles Times, il ritorno di Jackson è "sicuro al 95%". Mister 11 anelli da coach ha chiesto comunque un pochino di tempo per riflettere: la salute non lo preoccupa, i tantissimi viaggi richiesti dalla posizione di head coach di una franchigia Nba sì. Ma l'interesse del Maestro Zen ad allenare questi Lakers, una squadra infarcita di stelle costruita per vincere subito il titolo, è troppo alto per rifiutare l'offerta. Il ritorno di Jackson, che avrebbe già contattato alcuni dei suoi ex assistenti (Kurt Ramblis in testa), potrebbe già avvenire martedì nel match allo Staples Center contro San Antonio.

*Nessuna alternativa* — I Lakers sono così sicuri di riuscire a convincere Jackson che non hanno nemmeno messo in moto un piano B. L'alternativa al Maestro Zen è Mike D'Antoni, che ha già dichiarato che un suo matrimonio con i Lakers sarebbe perfetto. Ma l'agente dell'ex coach di New York, lo stesso di Mike Brown, ha fatto sapere di non aver ancora sentito nessuno da Laker-land, con la dirigenza gialloviola concentrata per ora solamente sul tentativo di convincere Jackson a rinunciare alla pensione. D'Antoni avrebbe l'approvazione di Bryant (a cui è legato dall'esperienza comune con Team Usa) e Steve Nash. Le candidature di Jerry Sloan e dell'ex erede designato di Jackson, Brian Shaw, stanno perdendo quota.

*Fonte* : _Gds_​


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Mah,oramai sembra fatta.Attendiamo nuove e speriamo!


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

rivedremo anche il divino Tex Winter capo triangolo??


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2012)

*Lakers speak with Jackson about return


Posted Nov 10, 2012 8:47 PM - Updated Nov 10, 2012 10:14 PM

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Los Angeles Lakers spoke to 11-time NBA champion coach Phil Jackson on Saturday about returning for a third stint on their bench.

The Lakers confirmed on their website that Jackson discussed the job with owner Jim Buss and general manager Mitch Kupchak. They'll meet again early next week.

Los Angeles fired coach Mike Brown on Friday after a 1-4 start to a season of enormous expectations. Interim coach Bernie Bickerstaff led the Lakers to a blowout win over Golden State later that night, and the Lakers said Bickerstaff will coach the club in a home game against Sacramento on Sunday night.

Kobe Bryant and Dwight Howard have voiced their interest in playing for Jackson, and the legendary coach's return to the 16-time champion franchise seems probable as long as Jackson decides he's up to another stint in the prestigious job with a team that won five titles and reached seven NBA finals in his 11 seasons on its bench.

"Knowing him the way I do, I think it's really just a matter of health, if he feels physically up to doing it," Bryant said Friday night. "He's a perfectionist. We all know he's a perfectionist. If he feels like he can come in here and give what he demands from himself, then I think he would be interested."

After several chants of "We want Phil!" broke out in the Staples Center crowd on Friday night, the Lakers had the day off Saturday.

Jackson walked away from the Lakers in 2011, eager to improve his health by avoiding the constant grind of NBA travel. The former Knicks forward spent nine seasons on the Chicago Bulls' bench, winning six titles with Michael Jordan before moving to the Lakers in 1999.

Jackson left the Lakers in 2004 after the club lost to Detroit in the NBA finals, but he returned for a second stint after Rudy Tomjanovich and Frank Hamblen led Los Angeles to a 34-48 record in his one-year absence. After a rough start to his second stint, the Lakers reached three NBA finals and won two titles after acquiring Pau Gasol.

They fell short of Jackson's fourth three-peat when they lost to eventual champion Dallas in the second round of the 2011 playoffs. Jackson followed through on his promise to leave the club, which didn't acknowledge his departure with a news conference or any ceremony.

"The one thing that's kind of always bothered me is that his last year, I wasn't able to give him my normal self because I was playing on one leg," said Bryant, who had knee problems throughout the season. "That's always kind of eaten away at me, that the last year of his career, I wasn't able to give him everything I had."

If Jackson isn't looking forward to travel, he could return at a good time. Los Angeles began a six-game homestand Friday night, and will host San Antonio on Tuesday night.

Bryant vocally backed Brown's work over the past two seasons, including his decision to install a new offense that didn't click immediately with Howard or Steve Nash. After reacting to Brown's firing with shock, the fifth-leading scorer in NBA history said he would welcome a reunion with the coach who created a nearly impossible act to follow in both Chicago and Los Angeles.

Bryant has stayed in contact with Jackson during the coach's retirement, even getting a couple of Jackson's famed book recommendations.

"A lot of it is Phil's fault," Bryant said of the struggles of the coach's successors. "He teaches guys to be thinkers. He teaches us the little nuances, the details and the intricacies of the game that just a lot of people don't know. It's no fault of their own. When it comes to basketball, he's genius-level. It's tough for anybody to step in those shoes afterward from players that were raised underneath that tutelage."

Mike D'Antoni and Nate McMillan also are thought to be candidates for the job if Jackson declines. Kupchak said the Lakers are likely to hire a veteran coach who isn't currently employed.*
(NBA.com)


----------



## Snake (11 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> rivedremo anche il divino Tex Winter capo triangolo??



C'ha 90 anni e si è ritirato da tempo


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Novembre 2012)

Pare che i problemi non siano di natura economica e tecnica, ma fisica. Perché Phil pare non abbia sbatti di fare tutti i viaggi delle trasferte causa i soliti problemi a schiena e anca.

Comunque invece Zeno Pisani dice che al meeting PJ ha chiesto il pieno controllo gestionale della squadra che significa, detto in termini non volgari, non vedere manco dipinto Jim Buss intorno ai Lakers.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

alla fine dira' di si...e tanti saluti a Jim Buss


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

Lakers Hire Mike D'Antoni

*Lakers spokesman John Black confirmed on Sunday night that the team has signed Mike D'Antoni to a multi-year contract.

The team is expected to have a press conference to announce the deal most likely on Tuesday or Wednesday of the coming week.

According to Black, Lakers owner Dr. Jerry Buss, executive vice president Jim Buss and general manager Mitch Kupchak were unanimous that D'Antoni was the best coach for the team at this time.

Kobe Bryant and Steve Nash both expressed support for the idea of playing for D'Antoni, who was Nash's coach in Phoenix when the point guard won consecutive MVP awards in 2005 and 2006.*
(Nba.com)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Novembre 2012)

d'antoni


----------



## smallball (12 Novembre 2012)

pazzesco...una follia


----------



## Frikez (12 Novembre 2012)

D'Antoni rotfl


----------



## smallball (12 Novembre 2012)

il trionfo di Jim Buss


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Jackson chiedeva la luna, Sloan non è interessato ad allenare, Dunleavy è una sciagura. A quel punto era il migliore sulla piazza e apprezzatissimo da tutto lo spogliatoio. Sinceramente non riesco a dare colpe alla società.


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## smallball (12 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Jackson chiedeva la luna, Sloan non è interessato ad allenare, Dunleavy è una sciagura. A quel punto era il migliore sulla piazza e apprezzatissimo da tutto lo spogliatoio. Sinceramente non riesco a dare colpe alla società.



a quel punto si cercava un altro mercato con altri giocatori,Gasol e Howard mi sembran pesci fuor d'acqua nel sistema di Mike


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Novembre 2012)

e se d'antoni si consacra come allenatore proprio con i lakers,iniziando ad adeguarsi al roster che ha a disposizione? 




immagina...puoi


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Novembre 2012)

uhhh meno male... se tornava Phil si poteva chiudere anche qua la stagione.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> a quel punto si cercava un altro mercato con altri giocatori,Gasol e Howard mi sembran pesci fuor d'acqua nel sistema di Mike



Secondo me invece, Gasol a parte, si adattano tutti al gioco di D'Antoni. Chi più e chi meno. E poi D'Antoni potrà non godere della fama di best coach, ma è comunque uno che di basket ne sa e sono sicuro che possa adattarsi anche al tipo di roster che troverà. Le uniche perplessità sono dal punto di vista difensivo.

Non sto dicendo che sono felicissimo, però rispetto a quelli che erano i nomi che circolavano (Jax a parte e Sloan che per me in fin dei conti era più un'invenzione degli "insider" che una concreta realtà) era il migliore o il meno peggio. Dipende da che punto di vista la si vuol vedere


----------



## Livestrong (12 Novembre 2012)

Ma van gundy?


----------



## DR_1 (12 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma van gundy?



Van Gundy? Con Dwight?


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece, Gasol a parte, si adattano tutti al gioco di D'Antoni. Chi più e chi meno. E poi D'Antoni potrà non godere della fama di best coach, ma è comunque uno che di basket ne sa e sono sicuro che possa adattarsi anche al tipo di roster che troverà. Le uniche perplessità sono dal punto di vista difensivo.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che sono felicissimo, però rispetto a quelli che erano i nomi che circolavano (Jax a parte e Sloan che per me in fin dei conti era più un'invenzione degli "insider" che una concreta realtà) era il migliore o il meno peggio. Dipende da che punto di vista la si vuol vedere


Tutti addirittura? Io vedo mezza squadra almeno che non c'entra niente col run & gun. Kobe in questo sistema fa lo spot up shooter, auguri. Artest non ne parliamo, rischia di fare più danni della grandine uno con la sua stupidità e non è esattamente un tiratore affidabile e nemmeno uno slasher come il Marion o il Gallinari che giocavano con D'Antoni. Ebanks corre ma a metterla da fuori siamo fuori strada. Solo tra gli esterni gli unici adatti sono solo Nash ovviamente e Meeks che però sempre un panchinaro è, ah già pure Morris ma bisogna vedere se rientra seriamente nelle rotazioni. Poi restano Howard e Hill. Jamison c'ha quasi 38 anni, vabbè è un 4 perimetrale ma non è esattamente un atleta da 7 second or less e da fuori è un tiratore abbastanza ondivago. Di Gasol nemmeno parlo perchè è come sparare sulla croce rossa, è il primo che deve saltare dopo questa scelta tecnica.

Sostanzialmente pecchiamo in atletismo e tiratori dal perimetro che sono ciò su cui si basa prevalentemente il sistema d'antoniano, a questo si aggiunge che abbiamo una transizione difensiva che fa semplicemente ribrezzo già quando attacchiamo a metà campo, figuriamoci in un sistema da corsa e ritmi alti che per forza di cose ti espone a subire tanti contropiedi.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Novembre 2012)

D'Antoni è una scelta incomprensibile se la si rapporta alle caratteristiche fisiche e dico fisiche del roster a disposizione.Cioe' Nash,Jamison(la bonanima),Howard,Gasol,Metta,Kobe per dirne alcuni,ma che minçhia c'entrano col gioco di D'Antoni??Bah!


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tutti addirittura? Io vedo mezza squadra almeno che non c'entra niente col run & gun. Kobe in questo sistema fa lo spot up shooter, auguri. Artest non ne parliamo, rischia di fare più danni della grandine uno con la sua stupidità e non è esattamente un tiratore affidabile e nemmeno uno slasher come il Marion o il Gallinari che giocavano con D'Antoni. Ebanks corre ma a metterla da fuori siamo fuori strada. Solo tra gli esterni gli unici adatti sono solo Nash ovviamente e Meeks che però sempre un panchinaro è, ah già pure Morris ma bisogna vedere se rientra seriamente nelle rotazioni. Poi restano Howard e Hill. Jamison c'ha quasi 38 anni, vabbè è un 4 perimetrale ma non è esattamente un atleta da 7 second or less e da fuori è un tiratore abbastanza ondivago. Di Gasol nemmeno parlo perchè è come sparare sulla croce rossa, è il primo che deve saltare dopo questa scelta tecnica.
> 
> Sostanzialmente pecchiamo in atletismo e tiratori dal perimetro che sono ciò su cui si basa prevalentemente il sistema d'antoniano, a questo si aggiunge che abbiamo una transizione difensiva che fa semplicemente ribrezzo già quando attacchiamo a metà campo, figuriamoci in un sistema da corsa e ritmi alti che per forza di cose ti espone a subire tanti contropiedi.



Ma perché ai tempi dei Suns Marion era un tiratore? Bell? Barbosa? Erano tutti tiratori mortiferi alla Ray Allen?= No erano buoni tiratori (Marion per me no ma magari sbaglio io) che erano esaltati dal sistema D'Antoniano. Artest rischia di fare più danni della grandine? Ok non è un tiratore affidabile, ma manco uno schifo e, per me, lo vedremo anche da 4 che col sistema D'Antoni ci può stare (ok che è un giocatore totale, ma a Miami il filippino fa giocare 4 uno come Lebron che 4 non è...). Anche Howard, per me ci può stare, è un lungo che corre il campo come pochi e soprattutto va alla rande di p'n'r, che con Nash vedremo ancor più spesso.

Io non dico che tutti sono fatti apposta per giocare con D'Antoni (tant'è che, come ho detto, l'unico che non c'entra proprio una mazza è il catalano), ma il resto della squadra si. Poi se pensi che Kobe faccia lo spot up shooter bé, evidentemente non conosci Kobe (tranquillo so che lo conosci e che mi sembra un po' grottesca questa affermazione da un conoscitore dei Lakers come te  ).

Ripeto quanto detto prima: D'Antoni può piacere e non piacere, ma non è uno sc*mo del gioco come molti vogliono farlo passare. E' uno che di basket ne sa a pacchi, è apprezzatissimo dai giocatori (ricordiamo che è uno staffer della selezione USA) Kobe e Nash su tutti e credo che non abbia problemi a rivedere parte del suo gioco per i Lakers. Cioè in sostanza non redo affatto che vedremo il cosi detto 7 seconds or less.

Che poi D'Antoni non fosse la mia prima scelta, e anche quella di molti altri tifosi lacustri, è risaputo. Ma chi avresti preso contando che Jackson, da quanto si dice, ha posto delle condizioni francamente eccessive? Sloan? Si, ma l'hanno veramente cercato? Lui si è reso disponibile? Oppure Dunleavy? Brividi. O McMillan (che per inciso pare che entrerà proprio a far parte dello staff di Mike)? Bo, io non sono molto convinto da questa scelta, ma più per la non difesa di D'Antoni che per il suo attacco. Ma sono sicuro che, tra i nomi che circolavano (Jax a parte) fosse il meno peggio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Novembre 2012)

inutile dire che è una scelta scellerata...serve un miracolo...


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Voglio rendervi partecipi di un post che ho trovato su Lakersland e che mi trova sostanzialmente d'accordo (ed ammetto anche di aver tratto spunto nel mio post precedente)



> oh, eh. no voglio dire: ********* pare che abbiamo preso nando gentile in panchina. cari miei io non ci sto.
> 
> non era la mia prima scelta, mi pare evidente. altrettanto evidente che jackson non era fattibile, se credevano che non poteva andare il triangolo ecc ecc non ci avrebbero parlato per due giorni. avrebbero fatto prima a non cercarlo e basta. jackson ha preteso cose impossibili, bene ha fatto la dirigenza a non piegarsi a lui e ai cori del "datece phil"...
> 
> ...



Ecco io la penso così


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2012)

Resto un po' scettico circa il run and gun (che comunque per me è un modo di giocare DIVINO) con questi interpreti, però vediamo. Meglio del grassone potrebbe e dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma perché ai tempi dei Suns Marion era un tiratore? Bell? Barbosa? Erano tutti tiratori mortiferi alla Ray Allen?= No erano buoni tiratori (Marion per me no ma magari sbaglio io) che erano esaltati dal sistema D'Antoniano. Artest rischia di fare più danni della grandine? Ok non è un tiratore affidabile, ma manco uno schifo e, per me, lo vedremo anche da 4 che col sistema D'Antoni ci può stare (ok che è un giocatore totale, ma a Miami il filippino fa giocare 4 uno come Lebron che 4 non è...). Anche Howard, per me ci può stare, è un lungo che corre il campo come pochi e soprattutto va alla rande di p'n'r, che con Nash vedremo ancor più spesso.
> 
> Io non dico che tutti sono fatti apposta per giocare con D'Antoni (tant'è che, come ho detto, l'unico che non c'entra proprio una mazza è il catalano), ma il resto della squadra si. Poi se pensi che Kobe faccia lo spot up shooter bé, evidentemente non conosci Kobe (tranquillo so che lo conosci e che mi sembra un po' grottesca questa affermazione da un conoscitore dei Lakers come te  ).
> 
> ...



Se erano esaltati dal sistema di D'Antoni spiegami com'è che hanno tenuto ottime percentuali da fuori per tutta la loro carriera, soprattutto Raja e Barbosa, ti passo giusto Matrix ma gli altri due no, anzi Raja le migliori stagioni da sto punto di vista le ha fatte a Salt Lake City e non c'erano nè D'Antoni nè Nash. Barbosa idem con patate. A parte il fatto che io non ho parlato solo di tiratori ma anche di slasher, ovvero giocatori che spingono in transizione, che appena possono partono in contropiede e attaccano il canestro, bene ora vogliamo davvero paragonare quel Marion che schiacciava in testa a mezza lega ad Artest? Questo Artest? Poi quando ho parlato della grandine era un'iperbole per farti capire che è talmente stupido e ingnorante che in un sistema anarchico come quello di D'Antoni rischia di prendersi 20 tiri a partita e considerando che non è un tiratore affidabile bene ma non benissimo. Poi lascia perdere Lebron, l'hai detto te, è un giocatore totale, ha stazza e atletismo che non ha nessun 4 nella lega e stai sicuro che non giocherebbe da 4 in un quintetto senza tiratori e atleti affidabili come Chalmers, Battier, Miller, Allen, ecc....

Howard? E infatti l'ho citato insieme ad Hill come uno dei pochi che potrebbero trovarsi bene, è il centro che corre meglio il campo e più riceve profondo e dinamico meglio è ma è di fatto l'unico giocatore del quintetto insieme a Nash che si adatta bene a questo sistema.

Quanto a Kobe in un sistema del genere dovrebbe fare lo spot up shooter altrimenti te lo manda a pu77ane in partenza, come Melo a NY che si prendeva 250 iso a partita ma vabbè, qui si troverà un compromesso e tutto sommato è l'ultimo dei problemi però stai sicuro che si farà il run & gun classico d'antoniano la palla in mano Kobe ce la dovrà avere poco e la maggior parte dei tiri che si prenderà saranno su scarico o comunque pochi in iso.

Io forse non s'è capito, non discuto Mike in sè per sè, anche se sinceramente col suo credo i titoli non li vinci, non mi ricordo manco qual è stata l'ultima squadra ad aver vinto un titolo senza un sistema difensivo credibile ma vabbè, io discuto la scelta D'Antoni in base al roster che abbiamo che è uno dei peggiori possibili se vuoi correre e giocare a farne uno in più degli avversari, that's all.

Chi avrei preso? Brown (quello buono), McMillan ma da head coach non da assistente come pare avvenga perchè pure a NY c'aveva Woodson che curava la difesa e i risultati son stati disastrosi, poi l'hanno promosso capo allenatore e hanno svoltato perchè è in generale il sistema che ti espone a subire tanti punti, puoi avere pure Thibo a curarti la difesa ma se giochi ai 120 con un roster che è fatto prevalentemente di giocatori poco atletici non risolvi niente, giochi con Miami e te ne fanno 80 solo in contropiede, immagina una serie intera di Kobe a rincorrere Wade avanti e indietro perchè poi il problema è che è pure un sistema molto dispendioso fisicamente parlando.

P.S. Se scambiano Gasol e mi prendono un 4 atletico e un paio di tiratori mortiferi si può far bene anche con D'Antoni anche se sarei comunque molto scettico sulle possibilità di contendere, ad oggi con questo roster ZERO fiducia.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se erano esaltati dal sistema di D'Antoni spiegami com'è che hanno tenuto ottime percentuali da fuori per tutta la loro carriera, soprattutto Raja e Barbosa, ti passo giusto Matrix ma gli altri due no, anzi Raja le migliori stagioni da sto punto di vista le ha fatte a Salt Lake City e non c'erano nè D'Antoni nè Nash. Barbosa idem con patate. A parte il fatto che io non ho parlato solo di tiratori ma anche di slasher, ovvero giocatori che spingono in transizione, che appena possono partono in contropiede e attaccano il canestro, bene ora vogliamo davvero paragonare quel Marion che schiacciava in testa a mezza lega ad Artest? Questo Artest? Poi quando ho parlato della grandine era un'iperbole per farti capire che è talmente stupido e ingnorante che in un sistema anarchico come quello di D'Antoni rischia di prendersi 20 tiri a partita e considerando che non è un tiratore affidabile bene ma non benissimo. Poi lascia perdere Lebron, l'hai detto te, è un giocatore totale, ha stazza e atletismo che non ha nessun 4 nella lega e stai sicuro che non giocherebbe da 4 in un quintetto senza tiratori e atleti affidabili come Chalmers, Battier, Miller, Allen, ecc....
> 
> Howard? E infatti l'ho citato insieme ad Hill come uno dei pochi che potrebbero trovarsi bene, è il centro che corre meglio il campo e più riceve profondo e dinamico meglio è ma è di fatto l'unico giocatore del quintetto insieme a Nash che si adatta bene a questo sistema.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo se imposta un run and gun "puro".


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se erano esaltati dal sistema di D'Antoni spiegami com'è che hanno tenuto ottime percentuali da fuori per tutta la loro carriera, soprattutto Raja e Barbosa, ti passo giusto Matrix ma gli altri due no, anzi Raja le migliori stagioni da sto punto di vista le ha fatte a Salt Lake City e non c'erano nè D'Antoni nè Nash. Barbosa idem con patate. A parte il fatto che io non ho parlato solo di tiratori ma anche di slasher, ovvero giocatori che spingono in transizione, che appena possono partono in contropiede e attaccano il canestro, bene ora vogliamo davvero paragonare quel Marion che schiacciava in testa a mezza lega ad Artest? Questo Artest? Poi quando ho parlato della grandine era un'iperbole per farti capire che è talmente stupido e ingnorante che in un sistema anarchico come quello di D'Antoni rischia di prendersi 20 tiri a partita e considerando che non è un tiratore affidabile bene ma non benissimo. Poi lascia perdere Lebron, l'hai detto te, è un giocatore totale, ha stazza e atletismo che non ha nessun 4 nella lega e stai sicuro che non giocherebbe da 4 in un quintetto senza tiratori e atleti affidabili come Chalmers, Battier, Miller, Allen, ecc....
> 
> Howard? E infatti l'ho citato insieme ad Hill come uno dei pochi che potrebbero trovarsi bene, è il centro che corre meglio il campo e più riceve profondo e dinamico meglio è ma è di fatto l'unico giocatore del quintetto insieme a Nash che si adatta bene a questo sistema.
> 
> ...



Bo Snake, io la vedo in modo diversi da te. Nel senso che si, anch'io sono un po' scettico su D'Antoni, ma allo stesso tempo cerco di vedere del buono in questa scelta. Avresti preso Larry Brown? Ok che siamo i Lakers, questo ha 74 anni (o 72 non ricordo), allena ora in Ncaa (gli SMU Mustangs) e se ha fatto questa scelta è perché evidentemente alla sua età non aveva più voglia di rimettersi in gioco. McMillan? Bo, tutti stravedono per sto qui. Ammetto di conoscerlo poco, ma non mi dice gran ché. Sloan? Stesso discorso di Larry Brown. Jackson, se è vero quello che ho letto, ha semplicemente tirato troppo la corda e, per me, a sto giro il tanto vituperato Jim ha fatto bene. Oh ragazzi volente o nolente questo è, di fatto, l'uomo che ci guiderà quando il vecchio non ci sarà più.

Rimaneva D'Antoni (a meno che non si preferiva Dunleavy) ed, per quanto non mi piaccia, è comunque una buona scelta. O meglio, la meno peggio sulla piazza. E' ben voluto dallo spogliatoio (Kobe in primis e sai meglio di me che è lui che comanda) e sono convinto che non vedremo solo il run&gun, credo che per quanto possibile si adatterà anche alle caratteristiche del roster. Ripeto, si può dire quello che si vuole, ma D'Antoni non è un coglion* del gioco.

La sua New York giocava anche bene, prima che gli rivoltassero la squadra. Ed inoltre quando Melo lo scorso anno passò buona parte della RS in infermeria e quando di fatto scoppiò Lin, NY inanellò una serie di prestazioni convincenti. La magia finì col ritorno di Melo proprio per i motivi da te elencati.

Kobe è come Melo perché chiama tanti palloni? Si, chiaro che sia così. Però sono convinto che se Kobe abbia dato il benestare è perché sia pronto a mettersi al servizio del Baffo. Inoltre c'è un giocatore come Nash, che si avrà anche 38 anni, ma è in grado di far rendere pure il sottoscritto. Per il resto credo che Gasol abbia i giorni o i mesi contati perché appunto è quello che vedo peggio con D'Antoni. Se verrà scambiato verrà fatto per prendere i giocatori da te citati.

Io non credo che D'Antoni sia l'allenatore giusto per questi Lakers, ma credendo fermamente che non sia un idio7a del gioco, credo che possa fare bene. Io sono curioso di vederlo all'opera. Dopo potrò dare un giudizio definitivo sulla sua scelta e sul suo operato, in positivo e in negativo


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, si può dire quello che si vuole, ma D'Antoni non è un coglion* del gioco.
> 
> La sua New York giocava anche bene, prima che gli rivoltassero la squadra. Ed inoltre quando Melo lo scorso anno passò buona parte della RS in infermeria e quando di fatto scoppiò Lin, NY inanellò una serie di prestazioni convincenti. La magia finì col ritorno di Melo proprio per i motivi da te elencati.
> 
> ...



Ripeto, non ho detto che è un koglione o un'[email protected], infondo ha vinto un paio di RS ed è andato ad una p0rcata di Horry dal vincere un titolo, quello che discuto è il roster che c'entra poco e niente col suo gioco, se poi con Gasol arrivano atleti e tiratori se ne può parlare ma ad oggi mi baso su quello che abbiamo tra le mani e il fit non mi sembra perfetto. L'hai detto te, fino a che non gli hanno stravolto la squadra a NY ha fatto bene, perchè aveva un roster adatto al suo credo cestistico, poi sono iniziati i disastri. Secondo te potenzialmente erano più forti i Knicks di Gallinari, Felton e Amar'e o quelli di Amar'e, Melo, JR e Chandler? Penso non ci siano dubbi, eppure ha fatto molto meglio coi primi e non coi secondi, perchè i primi si sposavano perfettamente ad un sistema di gioco a ritmi alti, i secondi no e ad oggi noi per come siamo strutturati siam più vicini agli ultimi Knicks, quelli c'avevano l'area intasata da Amar'e e Chandler, noi ce l'abbiamo da Gasol e Howard, quelli c'avevano iso Melo noi c'abbiamo iso Kobe, differenza sostanziale noi c'abbiamo Nash vero e infatti tutto sommato il problema non sarà l'attacco, io ho gli incubi per quanto riguarda la difesa, gente ultratrentenne come Kobe o Metta che fa avanti e indietro per il parquet ogni 10 secondi mi fa venire i brividi al solo pensiero, se poi non farà run & gun sistematico non lo so, a NY il secondo anno non l'ha fatto e i risultati sono stati pessimi, come lo furono l'anno coi Suns di Amar'e e Shaq.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Novembre 2012)

Comunque anche nei college usa ci sono dei signori allenatori... Con d'antoni il titolo non lo vinci


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non ho detto che è un koglione o un'[email protected], infondo ha vinto un paio di RS ed è andato ad una p0rcata di Horry dal vincere un titolo, quello che discuto è il roster che c'entra poco e niente col suo gioco, se poi con Gasol arrivano atleti e tiratori se ne può parlare ma ad oggi mi baso su quello che abbiamo tra le mani e il fit non mi sembra perfetto. L'hai detto te, fino a che non gli hanno stravolto la squadra a NY ha fatto bene, perchè aveva un roster adatto al suo credo cestistico, poi sono iniziati i disastri. Secondo te potenzialmente erano più forti i Knicks di Gallinari, Felton e Amar'e o quelli di Amar'e, Melo, JR e Chandler? Penso non ci siano dubbi, eppure ha fatto molto meglio coi primi e non coi secondi, perchè i primi si sposavano perfettamente ad un sistema di gioco a ritmi alti, i secondi no e ad oggi noi per come siamo strutturati siam più vicini agli ultimi Knicks, quelli c'avevano l'area intasata da Amar'e e Chandler, noi ce l'abbiamo da Gasol e Howard, quelli c'avevano iso Melo noi c'abbiamo iso Kobe, differenza sostanziale noi c'abbiamo Nash vero e infatti tutto sommato il problema non sarà l'attacco, io ho gli incubi per quanto riguarda la difesa, gente ultratrentenne come Kobe o Metta che fa avanti e indietro per il parquet ogni 10 secondi mi fa venire i brividi al solo pensiero, se poi non farà run & gun sistematico non lo so, a NY il secondo anno non l'ha fatto e i risultati sono stati pessimi, come lo furono l'anno coi Suns di Amar'e e Shaq.



Appunto perché non è uno sc€mo del gioco credo proprio che saprà adattarsi al roster che, credo, verrà anche perfezionato al suo gioco. Per questo credo che Gasol abbia i giorni o i mesi contati da noi. Dal punto di vista difensivo sono d'accordo e sarà il più grande punto di domanda. Io sono curioso di vedere come lavorerà, non do per scontato che faccia un cattivo lavoro


----------



## robs91 (13 Novembre 2012)

Spettacolo Lebron contro Houston


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Spettacolo Lebron contro Houston



Il mio fantanba gode


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Novembre 2012)

Chicago Bull ruuuleeeeeeeezzzzzzz!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

*Risultati:
LA Lakers - San Antonio 82 - 84
Brooklyn Nets - Cleveland 114 - 101
Sacramento - Portland 86 - 103
Charlotte - Washington 92 - 76
Orlando - New York Knicks 89 - 99
Indiana - Toronto 72 - 74*

Per i Lakers 28 punti di Bryant,ma non bastano contro gli Spurs.Un modesto Bargnani contribuisce alla vittoria dei Raptors contro i Pacers,successo basato sulla tripla doppia di Calderon e i 15 punti di Derozan.Vincono anche i Nets nonostante le grandi prove di Varejao ed Irving(35 e 34 punti,con il brasiliano autore anche di 18 rimbalzi).Continua il grande inizio dei Knicks che s'impongono sui Magic grazie all'ottima prova di Melo Anthony(25 punti)!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma è una mia impressione o i Nets quest'anno non fan per niente schifo?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (14 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> si inizia fra due giorni a Miami!
> 
> inutile dire che spero che LeBron si ingoi l'anello e ne prenda una ventina. Go Celts!!!



Allora c'è anche un Celtic su questo forum, pensavo di essere l'unico!!


----------



## Snake (14 Novembre 2012)

Quando dicevo che artest rischia di fare più danni della grandine...., stanotte ne abbiamo avuto un assaggio.


----------



## gabuz (14 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ridi ridi che quest anno vi finiamo davanti


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quando dicevo che artest rischia di fare più danni della grandine...., stanotte ne abbiamo avuto un assaggio.



Parli della rimessa?


----------



## Livestrong (14 Novembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


>



Zitto


----------



## Livestrong (14 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma è una mia impressione o i Nets quest'anno non fan per niente schifo?



In relazione a quello che spendono sono una squadra ridicola... Poi ovvio che ai playoffs ci vanno senza grossi problemi

Personalmente ritengo deron molto sopravvalutato, ad esempio


----------



## Livestrong (14 Novembre 2012)

http://allstarballot.nba.com/daily?referrer=asb12

Votate per Danilo


----------



## Snake (14 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Parli della rimessa?



La rimessa demenziale è stato l'apice, in tutta la partita ha tirato al piccione, un giocatore stra inefficente come lui non può prendersi 14 tiri, e con D'Antoni sarà anche peggio.


----------



## Van The Man (14 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma è una mia impressione o i Nets quest'anno non fan per niente schifo?



Beh hanno play e guardia che sono due all-star, un pivot di alto livello, ed una serie di giocatori medi-buoni, non è inaspettato quello che stanno facendo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Novembre 2012)

fino a 3 anni fa prendevo per il sedere varejao dalla mattina alla sera,se mi incontrasse questi giorni mi direbbe "Problems Donato? "


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Beh hanno play e guardia che sono due all-star, un pivot di alto livello, ed una serie di giocatori medi-buoni, non è inaspettato quello che stanno facendo



Van per te entrano nei playoff?


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In relazione a quello che spendono sono una squadra ridicola... Poi ovvio che ai playoffs ci vanno senza grossi problemi
> 
> Personalmente ritengo deron molto sopravvalutato, ad esempio



Non seguendo assiduamente, ti chiedo, hanno un monte stipendi molto alto? Ho dato un occhio alla rosa e ci ho trovato 3 rookies ma con un minutaggio piuttosto ridotto, solo che di fatto non ho ancora visto una partita dei nets quest'anno.

Inutile dire che la mia simpatia nasce dai primi anni 2000 e dal Kidd-Carter-Jefferson


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> La rimessa demenziale è stato l'apice, in tutta la partita ha tirato al piccione, un giocatore stra inefficente come lui non può prendersi 14 tiri, e con D'Antoni sarà anche peggio.



Bo snake io di basket non capirò nulla, però questo nella sua carriera ha anche fatto 18 di media. Non significa nulla, perché comunque quei 18 vanno pesati. Ed inoltre li faceva anni fa, mentre qui da noi no. Però a me Artest sembra tutto fuorché un giocatore inefficiente.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Novembre 2012)

I nets spendono piu i meno come Miami a livello di CAP.... Sono precisamente la seconda squadra che spende di piu in assoluto, dopo i lakers


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I nets spendono piu i meno come Miami a livello di CAP.... Sono precisamente la seconda squadra che spende di piu in assoluto, dopo i lakers



Da brividi. Non avrei mai detto così tanto.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Novembre 2012)

19 johnson, 17 deron, 13 lopez, 12 humphries, 10 wallace.. Solo il quintetto porta via 71 mln...


----------



## Snake (14 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bo snake io di basket non capirò nulla, però questo nella sua carriera ha anche fatto 18 di media. Non significa nulla, perché comunque quei 18 vanno pesati. Ed inoltre li faceva anni fa, mentre qui da noi no. Però a me Artest sembra tutto fuorché un giocatore inefficiente.



Quindi a te sembra normale se in 4 delle 8 partite giocate finora s'è preso più tiri di Howard. Un giocatore che tira con quelle percentuali è inefficiente si, come attaccante intendo, non in assoluto, come attaccante uno che tira col 36% dal campo è assolutamente inefficiente.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Novembre 2012)

Su alcuni forum dei raptors sono abbastanza stufi di bargnani


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> 19 johnson, 17 deron, 13 lopez, 12 humphries, 10 wallace.. Solo il quintetto porta via 71 mln...



No, va beh, per uno che predica il fpf questo è da incubo. Mi hai rovinato ogni velleità di tifo per i nets.


----------



## DR_1 (14 Novembre 2012)

Metta si ama e si odia, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2012)

Furia Jackson sui Lakers

_*Il Maestro Zen si sfoga: "Mi avevano dato fino a lunedì per decidere. Ero pronto a tornare, per me era una questione di famiglia. L'affetto dei tifosi è stata la ragione principale per cui ho pensato di accettare"*

Il Maestro Zen ha perso la sua calma. Dopo essere stato sedotto e abbandonato dai Lakers, la squadra che ha guidato a 5 titoli tra il 1999 e il 2010, Phil Jackson si infuria e fa conoscere ai tifosi gialloviola, che lo hanno acclamato come salvatore di Laker-land fin dal giorno dell'esonero di Mike Brown, il perché non si siederà sulla panchina dei gialloviola per cercare di portarli al titolo, ruolo che invece ricoprirà Mike D'Antoni. "Meritavo più rispetto" racconta al Los Angeles Times il 67enne che da coach ha vinto 11 titoli Nba e che dal 2011 ha scelto la pensione, anche per curare una salute non più di ferro.

*il comunicato* — Il primo sfogo di Jackson è arrivato attraverso un comunicato, in cui il Maestro Zen racconta cosa è successo tra lui e i Lakers lo scorso weekend. "Sabato mattina Jim Buss (vicepresidente dei Lakers, n.d.r.) mi ha chiamato per chiedermi se poteva venire a trovarmi. Non ho chiesto io questo incontro, ma ho aperto le porte della mia casa a lui e a Mitch Kupchak (general manager dei Lakers, n.d.r.) per discutere della possibilità di un mio ritorno ai Lakers come head coach. Ne abbiamo discusso per un'ora e mezza. Non abbiamo parlato di contratto, ma ci siamo salutati con una stretta di mano, d'accordo che avrei avuto fino a lunedì per far conoscere loro la mia decisione. Ma avevo detto loro che ero fiducioso sul fatto di poter svolgere il lavoro. Domenica a mezzanotte sono stato svegliato da una telefonata di Mitch Kupchak. Mi ha detto che i Lakers avevano fatto firmare a Mike D'Antoni un contratto di tre anni e che pensavano che fosse lui il coach più adatto alla squadra. La decisione ovviamente spetta a loro. Io sono gratificato dall'ondata di supporto ricevuta dai tifosi dei Lakers che hanno applaudito il mio ritorno: è la ragione principale per cui ho considerato la possibilità di tornare".
*
Furia Jackson sui Lakers"Meritavo più rispetto"

E' stato davvero spregevole da parte loro telefonarmi in piena notte per dirmi che avevano preso un altro*

*l'attacco* — Jackson ha poi parlato con il Los Angeles Times, attaccando in modo ancora più diretto la dirigenza dei Lakers. "E' stato davvero spregevole da parte loro telefonarmi in piena notte per darmi quel tipo di notizia - attacca il Maestro Zen -. Vorrei che le cose fossero state gestite in modo più chiaro. Sarebbe stato più rispettoso per tutte le persone coinvolte. Ero pronto a tornare perché si tratta di Los Angeles, dei Lakers, dei giocatori che ho allenato. E' la squadra della mia compagna (Jeanie Buss, una dei figli del proprietario Jerry Buss, n.d.r.). Per me era una questione di famiglia. E poi questo team ha davvero talento". Jackson rispedisce al mittente anche le accuse di aver chiesto la luna (una fetta della proprietà della franchigia, potere assoluto nella gestione del personale e la possibilità di saltare le trasferte più lunghe): "Non c'è nulla di vero. Io e Jim Buss ci eravamo accordati quando sono tornato la seconda volta che ci sarebbe stata completa trasparenza nella scelta del personale. Ho chiesto che lo stesso principio venisse applicato anche stavolta". Jackson è rimasto deluso dall'atteggiamento dei Lakers, ma non medita vendetta andandosi a sedere sulla panchina di qualche altra squadra: "Non ho nessuna intenzione di ricominciare tutto da capo. Sarei tornato solo per allenare i Lakers".
*
Furia Jackson sui Lakers"Meritavo più rispetto"

Phil ha portato ai Lakers solo trofei e prestigio. Meritava di essere trattato con onestà e rispetto*

*trofei e rispetto* — Todd Musburger, l'agente di Jackson, ha scelto invece Espn per sfogarsi contro i Lakers: "Phil ha portato a quella squadra solo trofei e prestigio. Meritava di essere trattato con onestà e rispetto. Possono assumere chi vogliono, è una decisione che spetta a loro. Ma non dici a qualcuno che ha tempo fino a lunedì per decidere e poi lo butti giù dal letto domenica nel cuore della notte per dirgli che hai assunto un altro. Non è così che si tratta una persona come Phil. Meritava più rispetto. Ma credo che questo atteggiamento sia significativo di come viene gestita la franchigia". Dai tifosi, per ora, nessuna reazione. Ma il fragore con cui il coro "We want Phil" ha risuonato allo Staples Center nelle ultime due gare casalinghe e il modo in cui il beniamino dei tifosi è stato trattato potrebbe trasformarsi in un boomerang per i nuovi Lakers._
(Gazza)


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quindi a te sembra normale se in 4 delle 8 partite giocate finora s'è preso più tiri di Howard. Un giocatore che tira con quelle percentuali è inefficiente si, come attaccante intendo, non in assoluto, come attaccante uno che tira col 36% dal campo è assolutamente inefficiente.



Ecco allora dovevi specificare che intendevi che fosse inefficiente in attacco. Comunque certi numeri vanno anche pesati. Qual è il piano partita? Darla costantemente sotto ad Howard? Ok, però Howard è costantemente raddoppiato, quindi magari scarica nell'angolo per Metta che, magari solo, decide di prendersi un comodo tiro. Che può entrare cosi come no. 

Gallinari sta tirando col 30% da 2 e col 20% da 3, che sono delle percentuali ancor peggiori di quelle di Metta. E' inefficiente in attacco? Vallo a dire a coach Karl cosa ne pensa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No, va beh, per uno che predica il fpf questo è da incubo. Mi hai rovinato ogni velleità di tifo per i nets.



Vieni a tifare per i Lakers! Abbiamo il payroll più alto della Lega, circa 100 mln di dollaroni


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2012)

Kurt vallo a dire ai tifosi dei Nuggets se son contenti del rendimento di Gallinari e del fatto che più sbagli e più tiri (su qualsiasi forum d'oltreoceano lo stanno massacrando) , qualsiasi giocatore che tira così tanto e con quelle percentuali *in attacco* è inefficiente.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ecco allora dovevi specificare che intendevi che fosse inefficiente in attacco. Comunque certi numeri vanno anche pesati. Qual è il piano partita? Darla costantemente sotto ad Howard? Ok, però Howard è costantemente raddoppiato, quindi magari scarica nell'angolo per Metta che, magari solo, decide di prendersi un comodo tiro. Che può entrare cosi come no.
> 
> Gallinari sta tirando col 30% da 2 e col 20% da 3, che sono delle percentuali ancor peggiori di quelle di Metta. E' inefficiente in attacco? Vallo a dire a coach Karl cosa ne pensa.
> 
> ...



No va beh, piuttosto Clippers (e lo dice uno che ha la maglia del 24)


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Kurt vallo a dire ai tifosi dei Nuggets se son contenti del rendimento di Gallinari e del fatto che più sbagli e più tiri (su qualsiasi forum d'oltreoceano lo stanno massacrando) , qualsiasi giocatore che tira così tanto e con quelle percentuali *in attacco* è inefficiente.



Ma i tifosi dei Nuggets l'hanno massacrato anche durante la partita con Miami quando ha sparato 2 bombe decisive in faccia a quello che è, attualmente, il miglior giocatore del pianeta (ok, partita persa ma quelle due bombe in quel frangente sono risultate decisive)? L'hanno massacrato anche quando gli ha fatto vincere la partita dell'altra notte contro i Warriors? Sta tirando da fare schifo e le % lo stanno a dimostrare, ma per me Gallinari non è inefficiente in attacco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No va beh, piuttosto Clippers (e lo dice uno che ha la maglia del 24)



Ok ti banno


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma i tifosi dei Nuggets l'hanno massacrato anche durante la partita con Miami quando ha sparato 2 bombe decisive in faccia a quello che è, attualmente, il miglior giocatore del pianeta (ok, partita persa ma quelle due bombe in quel frangente sono risultate decisive)? L'hanno massacrato anche quando gli ha fatto vincere la partita dell'altra notte contro i Warriors? Sta tirando da fare schifo e le % lo stanno a dimostrare, ma per me Gallinari non è inefficiente in attacco.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Potrei dire, visti i salari e le percentuali, che sono forse i più efficienti della lega


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2012)

Le poteva mettere pure in faccia a Jordan ma se prima ne ha sbagliate 10 sai cosa gliene frega ai tifosi dei Nuggets, in quella partita Gallinari 3/17, ripeto TRE SU DICIASSETTE, se non avesse tirato così tanto e male quella partita Denver la vinceva di 20. Questo Gallinari eccome se è inefficiente, di che stiamo parlando esattamente? Del potenziale del giocatore? Perchè quello è un conto ma se poi gioca di m3rda non lo si può negare.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Le poteva mettere pure in faccia a Jordan ma se prima ne ha sbagliate 10 sai cosa gliene frega ai tifosi dei Nuggets, in quella partita Gallinari 3/17, ripeto TRE SU DICIASSETTE, se non avesse tirato così tanto e male quella partita Denver la vinceva di 20. Questo Gallinari eccome se è inefficiente, di che stiamo parlando esattamente? Del potenziale del giocatore? Perchè quello è un conto ma se poi gioca di m3rda non lo si può negare.



Va bé Snake, la pensiamo semplicemente diversamente. Ah un'altra cosa, allora anche Bryant gli anni passati (non questo perché rispetto ai suoi standard sta tirando bene) era un giocatore inefficiente.


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2012)

Kurt siamo seri per favore, 35-36%, c'è una bella differenza col 45% di Bryant


----------



## gabuz (15 Novembre 2012)

Il Gallo al momento ha davvero % ridicole...


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Potrei dire, visti i salari e le percentuali, che sono forse i più efficienti della lega



Vieni nel lato oscuro. Cleveland è la squadra che spende meno in assoluto


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Kurt siamo seri per favore, 35-36%, c'è una bella differenza col 45% di Bryant


Ma io sono serissimo infatti. E mai mi passerà per la testa definire inefficiente offensivamente Kobe. Così come non mi passa per la testa definire inefficiente offensivamente Gallinari.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Novembre 2012)

Comunque su gallinari sono d'accordo con snake... Anche se c'è da dire che si limita a prendere i suoi 15/17 tiri, non fa come derozan (nome a caso), che ne prende 33 ad esempio


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vieni nel lato oscuro. Cleveland è la squadra che spende meno in assoluto



Va beh ma non avete il grifone


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2012)

Abbiamo kyrie però


----------



## gabuz (16 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vieni nel lato oscuro. Cleveland è la squadra che spende meno in assoluto


E si vede


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

*Risultati della notte:

Brooklyn-Boston 102-97
San Antonio-New York 100-104
Denver-Miami 93-98*

Importante il successo degli Heat sul parquet di Denver.Privi di Wade e Chalmers(dopo 7 minuti s'infortuna)passano grazie ad un gran Le Bron,autore di 27 punti,7 rimbalzi e 12 assist.A Denver non bastano i 19 di Miller,i 18 di Mgee e i 16 di Faried;13 punti per il Gallo.I Knicks continuano la loro corsa inarrestabile anche nel Texas,grazie ad un devastante Felton(25 punti).Solo 9 punti per Melo.Per gli Spurs prove piu' che discrete di Parker 19 punti e Leonard 16 punti.Successo anche per i Nets;sugli scudi Lopez e William con 24 punti ciascuno.Per i Celtics,privi di Rajon Rondo,22 punti di Pierce!


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Novembre 2012)

Potrei semplicemente seguire il cuore, che va sempre verso Giasone il poeta...Però che strazio, son quarti nella lega per ingaggi....


No niente, al cuor non si comanda


----------



## Snake (16 Novembre 2012)

Notare la faccia di Karl all'airball di Gallinari che si prende una tripla forzatissima contestata da Battier sul -1 ad 1 minuto dalla fine con 20 secondi sul cronometro.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2012)

Se cominciasse a tirare decentemente sarebbe un all star...


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Novembre 2012)

Parliamone.


----------



## DR_1 (16 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Notare la faccia di Karl all'airball di Gallinari che si prende una tripla forzatissima contestata da Battier sul -1 ad 1 minuto dalla fine con 20 secondi sul cronometro.



Vergognoso l'airball di Gallinari, che tristezza.


Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parliamone.



I Knicks quest'anno giocano davvero bene. Felton gran bel innesto, poi Melo che inizia a giocare di squadra, da brividi.
Ora come ora l'avversaria principale di Miami ad Est, imho.
Nonno Kidd#40 eterno, non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Notare la faccia di Karl all'airball di Gallinari che si prende una tripla forzatissima contestata da Battier sul -1 ad 1 minuto dalla fine con 20 secondi sul cronometro.



Evidentemente mi doveva smentire  Tripla vergognosa, ma che non cambia il mio giudizio


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria per 114 a 102 per i Lakers, mentre prima L stagionale per i Knicks sconfitti in quel di Memphis.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Brh i Grizzlies sono partiti a cannone quest'anno(7-1,con 7 vittorie consecutive)!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Novembre 2012)

Che noia non riuscire a seguire nulla, troppe partite..


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Rondo mostruoso nella W dei Celtics contro i Raptors, solo 6 punti ma ben 20 assist. Sconfitte pesanti per Denver e Chicago contro Spurs e Clips. Degli Italiani il migliore è stato il Gallo, ma è comunque una prova che fa poco testo vista l'imbarcata dei Nuggets.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Novembre 2012)

Perdere contro i mavs senza nowitzki ci vuole tutta


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2012)

Miami vince contro Phoenix senza Wade e con un Lebron febbricitante.

Un appunto su Bynum: 






Capelli imbarazzanti  , ma la cosa grave è che pare che si sia fatto male al ginocchio giocando a bowling, che non è vietato dal contratto NBA. Non dovrebbe tornare prima di metà gennaio.


----------



## DR_1 (19 Novembre 2012)

Dai che stiamo iniziando ad ingranare, siamo sulla giusta strada offensivamente, difensivamente da rivedere, troppi punti concessi e qui si vede già la mano di MD.

Trippla doppia di Mr Bean Bryant


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dai che stiamo iniziando ad ingranare, siamo sulla giusta strada offensivamente, difensivamente da rivedere, troppi punti concessi e qui si vede già la mano di MD.
> 
> Trippla doppia di Mr Bean Bryant


Bella gara,offensivamente parlando,KB trascinatore con 22-11-11.La squadra,soprattutto mentalmente,è un'altra!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Novembre 2012)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Novembre 2012)

d'antoni è lo zeman del basket


----------



## DR_1 (19 Novembre 2012)

Metta


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2012)

Madò, questo ha seri problemi


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2012)

L'ha scambiato per il Barba e poi all'ultimo si è accorto che era Lin 

No scherzi a parte, per me non voleva fargli male, tant'è che si è subito scusato. Se voleva fargli male lo andava a menare dopo la gomitata


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2012)

L'ha scambiato per il Barba e poi all'ultimo si è accorto che era Lin 

No scherzi a parte, per me non voleva fargli male, tant'è che si è subito scusato. Se voleva fargli male lo andava a menare dopo la gomitata


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Novembre 2012)

Che disastro Chicago st'anno  Ma Artest ancora lo fanno andare a giro??


----------



## DR_1 (20 Novembre 2012)

Un sontuoso CP3 manda al bar Parker e trascina alla vittoria i Clippers in quel di San Antonio.

I Nuggets battono i Grizzlies terminando così la streak di vittorie. Il gallo finalmente combina qualcosa di buono, 26 punti più un tiro decisivo sul finale.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Un sontuoso CP3 manda al bar Parker e trascina alla vittoria i Clippers in quel di San Antonio.
> 
> I Nuggets battono i Grizzlies terminando così la streak di vittorie. Il gallo finalmente combina qualcosa di buono, 26 punti più un tiro decisivo sul finale.



Partita sensazionale del Gallo stanotte. Oltre al tiro decisivo una serie di giocate difensive da manuale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

tra rondo e CP3 non so ancora chi sia il più forte...sono decisamente assurdi entrambi...dopo di loro rose e westbrook


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Dipende da cosa si vuole da una pg... Per come intendo io il basket rondo è il migliore... Westbrook secondo me è molto pompato, ha la fortuna di giocare in una squadra che esalta le sue qualità. Per dire, mettete wall al posto di westbrook e farebbe le stesse cose secondo me


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Partita sensazionale del Gallo stanotte. Oltre al tiro decisivo una serie di giocate difensive da manuale.



A mio parere la miglior partita di Danilo nella sua avventura NBA


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dipende da cosa si vuole da una pg... Per come intendo io il basket rondo è il migliore... Westbrook secondo me è molto pompato, ha la fortuna di giocare in una squadra che esalta le sue qualità. Per dire, mettete wall al posto di westbrook e farebbe le stesse cose secondo me



si sono d'accordo con te,rondo è forse la pg con le caratteristiche fondamentali di una pg,anche se ho sempre avuto un debole per CP3 e quindi li metto allo stesso piano,su westbrook non saprei,ma sicuramente è nella top 5,ma è una pg molto atipica,avesse 10 cm in più sarebbe una guardia fortissima secondo me

anche irving tra 2-3 anni può diventare una roba assurda

quello che secondo me è pompato è deron williams,è bravo si,ma lo esaltano troppo,nash e kidd che hanno 40 anni gli pisciano in testa secondo me


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Novembre 2012)

Beh, Kidd la fa in testa un po' a chiunque


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2012)

Rondo è un playmaker migliore di Chris Paul, Chris Paul è un giocatore migliore di Rondo, if you know what i mean


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rondo è un playmaker migliore di Chris Paul, Chris Paul è un giocatore migliore di Rondo, if you know what i mean



si,sono d'accordo


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Concordo con voi, e rilancio su deron... Non ho mai capito cosa abbia di tanto speciale. È sicuramente un buon giocatore, ma non eccelle in niente


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Concordo con voi, e rilancio su deron... Non ho mai capito cosa abbia di tanto speciale. È sicuramente un buon giocatore, *ma non eccelle in niente*



No Luca dai, questo no. Manco a me fa impazzire, ce ne sono di migliori sicuramente, ma è un ottimo play. E' un ottimo difensore e soprattutto un eccellente passatore.

Comunque il tuo Irving fuori 1 mese.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Boh, a me personalmente non pare questo grande difensore. A livello fisico è nella media, il suo qi cestistico è sicuramente buono, ma non piu buono di quello di un parker, per fare un nome, o di un dragic, per farne un altro.
Irving è secondo me piu simile a rose, una pg che pensa prima a fare punti che a crearne. Il fatto che poi giochi in una squadra ridicola di certo non lo aiuta nemmeno, infatti in queste 4 settimane le si perderanno tutte


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Mi sa che la vediamo in modo diverso. Imho Irving è un giocatore totalmente diverso da Rose. Cioè magari è uno che pensa a fare punti, ma fisicamente e tecnicamente è diversissimo imho.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Giocano in due squadre diverse, rose eccelle nel gioco in velocità, entrambi giocano il pick & roll, entrambi sono buoni tiratori... Certo rose è migliore difensivamente ma ha anche piu esperienza. 

Hanno un modo diverso di affrontare le penetrazioni, vero.. Cosi come è vero che rose è comunque uno che i suoi assist li fa.

Fisicamente per me sono molto simili (forse piu potente rose e piu agile kyrie), poi come ho detto giocano in due squadre agli antipodi


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Giocano in due squadre diverse, rose eccelle nel gioco in velocità, entrambi giocano il pick & roll, entrambi sono buoni tiratori... Certo rose è migliore difensivamente ma ha anche piu esperienza.
> 
> Hanno un modo diverso di affrontare le penetrazioni, vero.. Cosi come è vero che rose è comunque uno che i suoi assist li fa.
> 
> Fisicamente per me sono molto simili (forse piu potente rose e piu agile kyrie), poi come ho detto giocano in due squadre agli antipodi



Rose al tiro è migliorato negli anni, mentre Irving per me è un tiratore più naturale di Derrick. Secondo me dal punto di vista fisico sono esattamente all'opposto, forse dal punto di vista tecnico è come dici tu.

Comunque in nottata l'esordio del Baffo in quel di LA.


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Rose al tiro è migliorato negli anni, mentre Irving per me è un tiratore più naturale di Derrick. Secondo me dal punto di vista fisico sono esattamente all'opposto, forse dal punto di vista tecnico è come dici tu.
> 
> Comunque in nottata l'esordio del Baffo in quel di LA.



4:30 su Sky. Let's go Lakers 

Se giochiamo come contro Houston si vince di lusso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Novembre 2012)

una domanda..ma voi un bargnani ai lakers al posto di gasol come lo vedreste?


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> una domanda..ma voi un bargnani ai lakers al posto di gasol come lo vedreste?



Per carità, anche se oramai non è più al top, mi tengo tutta la vita il mio soft.
Bargnani dopo 5-6 anni di NBA, non sa neanche prendere un rimbalzo, per non parlare delle medie al tiro orrende.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> una domanda..ma voi un bargnani ai lakers al posto di gasol come lo vedreste?



Per carità di dio  Gasol tutta la vita 

Comunque stanotte strano a dirsi ma partita vinta in difesa concedendo solo 33 punti nel secondo tempo ai Nets. Howard sta prendendo condizione e sta cominciando a dominare sotto i tabelloni, ma deve assolutamente lavorare ai liberi perché in questo fondamentale è peggio di Shaq. 95 a 90 per i Lakers comunque, con un gran Kobe e un gran Metta. Bene anche Gasol anche se ha sofferto molto Lopez.

Intanto zitti zitti i Knicks sono a 8 W e 1 L, come nel 1970 e 1973. Entrambe le stagioni sono finite con la vittoria del titolo. Sarà felice [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto zitti zitti i Knicks sono a 8 W e 1 L, come nel 1970 e 1973. Entrambe le stagioni sono finite con la vittoria del titolo. Sarà felice [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


Sono un pò così 

e un pò così


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per carità di dio  Gasol tutta la vita
> 
> Comunque stanotte strano a dirsi ma partita vinta in difesa concedendo solo 33 punti nel secondo tempo ai Nets. Howard sta prendendo condizione e sta cominciando a dominare sotto i tabelloni, ma deve assolutamente lavorare ai liberi perché in questo fondamentale è peggio di Shaq. 95 a 90 per i Lakers comunque, con un gran Kobe e un gran Metta. Bene anche Gasol anche se ha sofferto molto Lopez.
> 
> Intanto zitti zitti i Knicks sono a 8 W e 1 L, come nel 1970 e 1973. Entrambe le stagioni sono finite con la vittoria del titolo. Sarà felice [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]



Quoto davvero sui liberi, poi veramente bruttissimo da vedere l'Hack-A-Dwight in due azioni consecutive negli ultimi 5 minuti.
Wallace che vuol far perdere la concentrazione a Kobe  , lui che se la ride tranquillo e li mette 

Altra cosa su Dwight, secondo me la dovrebbe piantare con tutte quelle smile, e iniziare a giocare seriamente con maggior impegno.
Non si può vedere un professionista che, se pur consapevole della sua tristezza ai liberi, si mette a ridere dopo un airball.
Qui ci vuole un serio "rework", non dico che debba diventare una macchina ai liberi, però dai, quantomeno migliorare. Ogni volta che va in lunetta o è uno 0/2 o 1/2 fisso, giusto nel primo tempo si è visto un incredibile 2/2.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Novembre 2012)

Guardate che howard si allena tantissimo ai liberi... Almeno così dicevano ai tempi dei magic


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Novembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sono un pò così
> 
> e un pò così



Tra l'altro tutti e due i titoli vinti contro i miei Lakers. Vuoi vedere che quest'anno ci sarà una rivincita? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Guardate che howard si allena tantissimo ai liberi... Almeno così dicevano ai tempi dei magic



Se questi sono i risultati...


----------



## Livestrong (21 Novembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sono un pò così
> 
> e un pò così


L'anno scorso non entrava mai però nella discussione


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso non entrava mai però nella discussione



Aspetta che torna Stoudemire e tornerà nell'oblio


----------



## smallball (21 Novembre 2012)

povero Gabuz...lo farete consumare a furia di scongiuri.......tra Bargnani e Gasol mi tengo tutta la vita lo spagnolo anche su una gamba sola


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro tutti e due i titoli vinti contro i miei Lakers. Vuoi vedere che quest'anno ci sarà una rivincita?


----------



## gabuz (21 Novembre 2012)

Esatto, mi diventa difficile scrivere con le mani sui maroni


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Novembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sono un pò così
> 
> e un pò così



Io non dico niente....ma forse avrò una maglia nuova, la prossima estate....


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2012)

Ed ecco che abbiamo perso con Dallas... gufacci maledetti


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2012)

vedi che avevo ragione.....orchite in agguato


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Lakers sconfitti male in quel di Sacramento


----------



## DR_1 (22 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lakers sconfitti male in quel di Sacramento



Dopo Bryant il vuoto, Soft  , e la sua difesa da D-League sul cugino.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Dopo Bryant il vuoto, Soft  , e la sua difesa da D-League sul cugino.



Se si vuole sfruttare Howard al massimo, si deve cedere Gasol per un 4 perimetrale e un altro tiratore se possibile. Purtroppo la sua presenza nel pitturato impedisce a DH12 di giocare con più naturalezza. Mi spiace perché a me Pau piace moltissimo, ma è meglio per tutti prendere strade diverse.


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> vedi che avevo ragione.....orchite in agguato


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

I 76ers comunque sono ridicoli... Senza bynum sono praticamente nulli


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I 76ers comunque sono ridicoli... Senza bynum sono praticamente nulli



Bynum che tra l'altro rischierebbe di star fuori per tutta la stagione.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2012)

Io avevo sentito che fra 3/4 settimane ricominciava ad allenarsi e che sarebbe tornato verso fine gennaio


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io avevo sentito che fra 3/4 settimane ricominciava ad allenarsi e che sarebbe tornato verso fine gennaio



Anch'io, ma poi hoopsype ipotizzava che poteva star fuori anche per tutto l'anno. Se trovo l'articolo lo posto.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe, loro ne scrivono di boiate


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbe, loro ne scrivono di boiate



Può essere, però credo che avessero riportato un articolo di un quotidiano di Philadelphia a sto giro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque nessun match stanotte per il Thanksgiving day. Si riprende in nottata.


----------



## DR_1 (23 Novembre 2012)

Prevedo massacro in quel di Memphis.

Comunque, http://hoops.sports.ws/player/Andrew_Bynum tweet a metà pagina sulla destra.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2012)

Grandi prove di Gallinari nella vittoria di Denver contro Golden State, 20 punti e 7 rimbalzi per lui, e di Bargnani che però con 34 punti non riesce a portare la W ai suoi Raptors.

Lakers sconfitti in quel di Memphis. Sconfitta che ci può anche stare dato che i Grizzlies sono una delle squadre più in forma in questo momento ed anche una delle più forti ad Ovest, ma io personalmente sono preoccupato dalla coesistenza di Howard e Gasol. Non possono giocare insieme. Kobe magnifico come sempre, a 34 anni...


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Grandi prove di Gallinari nella vittoria di Denver contro Golden State, 20 punti e 7 rimbalzi per lui, e di Bargnani che però con 34 punti non riesce a portare la W ai suoi Raptors.
> 
> Lakers sconfitti in quel di Memphis. Sconfitta che ci può anche stare dato che i Grizzlies sono una delle squadre più in forma in questo momento ed anche una delle più forti ad Ovest, ma io personalmente sono preoccupato dalla coesistenza di Howard e Gasol. Non possono giocare insieme. *Kobe magnifico come sempre*, a 34 anni...



Stanotte tutt'altro..., Allen non gliel'ha mai fatta vedere


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stanotte tutt'altro..., Allen non gliel'ha mai fatta vedere



Non ho visto la partita, ma letto solo il recap. Non glie l'avrà fatta vedere ma è sempre l'unico a non sbracare mai (non che sia una novità certo).


----------



## Snake (24 Novembre 2012)

Considerando che stiamo parlando di Bryant quello lo do per scontato ma non ha giocato bene, marcato da Allen vado a memoria avrà tirato 5/18 o simili, spesso forzando oltre il limite


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Considerando che stiamo parlando di Bryant quello lo do per scontato ma non ha giocato bene, marcato da Allen vado a memoria avrà tirato 5/18 o simili, spesso forzando oltre il limite



Ci sei andato vicino , 7/23. Comunque buone cose da Jamison e da Metta.


----------



## gabuz (24 Novembre 2012)

E noi perdiamo anche con Houston... vi spruzzerò sopra l'acqua santa!


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2012)

gabuz......non basta l'acqua santa...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2012)

Ma che per caso il grifone ha stoppato?


----------



## Ale (24 Novembre 2012)

Chissa se stanotte Lebron mostrerà l'anello agli ex fans


----------



## prebozzio (24 Novembre 2012)

Avevo detto ad amici che Il Mago sarebbe tornato ai livelli dell'anno scorso con dicembre. Mi ha anticipato di una settimana


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Avevo detto ad amici che Il Mago sarebbe tornato ai livelli dell'anno scorso con dicembre. Mi ha anticipato di una settimana



Diciamo che si sta riprendendo dopo un periodo molto buio, spero per lui che raggiunga davvero quel livello perché era da All-Star.

Miami vince contro i Cavs con un grande LBJ, Chicago sbanca Milwaukee con Belinelli poco utilizzato.

Lakers vincenti a Dallas con un grande Metta e Jamison. Bene Kobe, Howard così così ma bene in difesa. 
Gasol quasi scaricato dal Baffo che, credo che fosse dopo la partita contro i Grizzlies, risponde così:



> "I was thinking, 'Well, I'd like to win this game,' D'Antoni said of keeping Pau on the bench late. "That's the reason."


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

Miami ha una difesa perimetrale abbastanza ridicola.... Ho visto squadre decisamente migliori quest anno

Per quanto riguarda bargnani... Finche un 7'0 prende 4 rimbalzi di media fatico a considerarlo all star


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2012)

mi sembra ovvio che gasol andrà via il prima possibile..la trade se non ricordo male con korver e j.smith sarebbe tanta roba..sperem 

Intanto un bel jamison


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè, se smith andasse ai lakers si potrebbe anche chiudere la lega... E sarebbe l'ennesima dimostrazione che il titolo possono e potranno giocarselo sempre quelle 2-3 franchigie...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè, se smith andasse ai lakers si potrebbe anche chiudere la lega... E sarebbe l'ennesima dimostrazione che il titolo possono e potranno giocarselo sempre quelle 2-3 franchigie...



vabbè,non è un operazione scellerata secondo me,il contrattone di gasol adesso non ricordo quanto sia,e quanti anni gli rimangano ancora,come non so in che situazione sono quelli di korver e smith ma secondo me se i lakers ci aggiungno qualcosa,può essere una trade che favorisce entrambe le franchigie perchè si dice che smith non voglia rinnovare


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2012)

Dell'albatross di Gasol Atlanta non se ne fa nulla, una franchigia che perde il suo miglior giocatore (e lo perderà, che sia entro febbraio o a giugno) non ha interesse a intasare il cap con un giocatore ultratrentenne in palese declino, piuttosto fa tanking spudorato e va in lottery. L'unico modo per prenderlo sarebbe girare Gasol ad una terza squadra che da giovani e scelte ad Atlanta.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vabbè,non è un operazione scellerata secondo me,il contrattone di gasol adesso non ricordo quanto sia,e quanti anni gli rimangano ancora,come non so in che situazione sono quelli di korver e smith ma secondo me se i lakers ci aggiungno qualcosa,può essere una trade che favorisce entrambe le franchigie perchè si dice che smith non voglia rinnovare



Sia korver che smith sono in scadenza, ma cambia poco. Atlanta è comunque una squadra che punta al raggiungimento dei playoffs, dubito che smantellerebbero la rosa solo per acquisire il contratto di un giocatore sul viale del tramonto come gasol.

Nella nba o sei una squadra buona/forte oppure sei una squadra orribile ma giovane e con margini di crescita... Il tirare a campare semplicemente non fa parte della mentalità della lega (giustamente)

E considerando che gli Hawks si sono già liberati di Johnson penso che optino per il rinnovamento


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dell'albatross di Gasol Atlanta non se ne fa nulla, una franchigia che perde il suo miglior giocatore (e lo perderà, che sia entro febbraio o a giugno) non ha interesse a intasare il cap con un giocatore ultratrentenne in palese declino, piuttosto fa tanking spudorato e va in lottery. L'unico modo per prenderlo sarebbe girare Gasol ad una terza squadra che da giovani e scelte ad Atlanta.



bhè howard sembrava fosse impossibile arrivasse..indi...se c'è la volontà di prenderlo secondo me si fa,e butto la bomba,secondo me può rientrare anche metta in questa eventuale trade


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2012)

Io non dico che è impossibile, è impossibile per come l'hai impostata tu, Howard non a caso c'è voluto un giro di 4 squadre per farlo arrivare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io non dico che è impossibile, è impossibile per come l'hai impostata tu, Howard non a caso c'è voluto un giro di 4 squadre per farlo arrivare



si hai ragione  secondo me però sono 2 giocatori che possono arrivare,ovviamente ci sarà un giro assurdo per farli arrivare per le ovvie ragioni che avete esplicato tu e livestrong...anche perchè non vedo altri giocatori per ora(ma è presto) che facciano al caso dei lakers(e del baffo)


----------



## DR_1 (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Avevo detto ad amici che Il Mago sarebbe tornato ai livelli dell'anno scorso con dicembre. Mi ha anticipato di una settimana



Un ottimo 2/19 al tiro questa notte, record negatito negli ultimi 25 anni in NBA 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Miami ha una difesa perimetrale abbastanza ridicola.... Ho visto squadre decisamente migliori quest anno
> 
> Per quanto riguarda bargnani... Finche un 7'0 prende 4 rimbalzi di media fatico a considerarlo all star



Però non si può sminuire un giocatore perchè prende solo 4 rim di media. Sia chiaro anch'io credo che sia scandaloso per uno della sua stazza, ma lo scorso anno ha giocato da all star prima dell'infortunio.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2012)

Mi mancava solo l'over 16,5 del Gallo


----------



## prebozzio (26 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Un ottimo 2/19 al tiro questa notte, record negatito negli ultimi 25 anni in NBA



Mi aspettavo il commento da qualcuno 

Ma ha pur sempre preso 7-8 rimbalzi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2012)

stasera 2 partite interessanti secondo me: grizzlies-cavs e il derby di NY 
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] sarà in fibrillazione


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Novembre 2012)

Gabuz ti sono vicino.


----------



## DR_1 (27 Novembre 2012)

Lopez gran giocatore, fisico, tecnico, dotato di un buon Jumper mid-range.. Ampiamente nella top 5 dei Centri senza dubbio.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2012)

Ma anche no


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Lopez gran giocatore, fisico, tecnico, dotato di un buon Jumper mid-range.. Ampiamente nella top 5 dei Centri senza dubbio.



Chi Jennifer "Brook" Lopez? No dai 

Buon centro di sicuro, ma non tra i primi 5 imho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

tra i primi 5 no,ma tra i primi 10-15 sicuramente


----------



## DR_1 (27 Novembre 2012)

E' migliorato e non poco.

Bynum,Duncan,Howard,Cousins e Lopez al momento, secondo me eh. (Bynum anche se è rotto e non gioca rimane sempre lì come top center).

Ci sarebbero anche Hibbert e Chandler che non sono malaccio, ma il primo non me la sento di aggiungerlo alla top five perchè troppo discontinuo, al secondo invece preferisco Lopez che ha un pacchetto tecnico più completo imho.
Marc non l'ho aggiunto perchè secondo me è proprio come Pau, non esattamente uguale uguale eh, ma abbastanza soft anche lui.

Un altro che migliora è Monroe.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> E' migliorato e non poco.
> 
> Bynum,Duncan,Howard,Cousins e Lopez al momento, secondo me eh. (Bynum anche se è rotto e non gioca rimane sempre lì come top center).
> 
> ...



Pau sarà soft quanto vuoi, ma a Lopez per me gli mangia in testa quando vuole. Anche Marc io lo vedo superiore a Lopez e Monroe, per me, gli è superiore. Poi sono mie personalissime opinioni


----------



## DR_1 (27 Novembre 2012)

Guarda, da tifoso dei Lakers non riesco più a dire che il nostro Soft è superiore a qualcuno, fin ora ho guardato quasi tutte le partite ed è in continua involuzione.
Sembra un tronco quando difende, sbaglia i posizionamenti a rimbalzo, perde un infinità di palloni insieme ad Howard (e non parlo di quando sono in campo contemporaneamente le due torri) , ed è un peso per questo sistema di gioco a mio modo di vedere.
Quando ho visto che Randolph (signor giocatore sia chiaro) pisciava letteralmente in testa a Soft la settimana scorsa in quel di Memphis ho perso completamente le speranze. 
Non si recupera, è svogliato, sembra quasi lo faccia apposta a giocare con quella superficialità e con quel Body Language per andarsene, e Kobe continua a difenderlo quando non dovrebbe.

Comunque mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere Varejao che per ora sta facendo molto bene, calerà perchè calerà, ma per ora sta facendo davvero molto bene. E' uno dei migliori rimbalzisti al momento se non il migliore.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Guarda, da tifoso dei Lakers non riesco più a dire che il nostro Soft è superiore a qualcuno, fin ora ho guardato quasi tutte le partite ed è in continua involuzione.
> Sembra un tronco quando difende, sbaglia i posizionamenti a rimbalzo, perde un infinità di palloni insieme ad Howard (e non parlo di quando sono in campo contemporaneamente le due torri) , ed è un peso per questo sistema di gioco a mio modo di vedere.
> Quando ho visto che Randolph (signor giocatore sia chiaro) pisciava letteralmente in testa a Soft la settimana scorsa in quel di Memphis ho perso completamente le speranze.
> Non si recupera, è svogliato, sembra quasi lo faccia apposta a giocare con quella superficialità e con quel Body Language per andarsene, e Kobe continua a difenderlo quando non dovrebbe.
> ...



Io ho visto queste Olimpiadi con Pau da centro e ho visto un altro giocatore. Ha praticamente tenuto in piedi la Spagna nel momento topico, è un giocatore completo. E' un maestro del post basso, ha tiro fronte a canestro, è un ottimo rimbalzista e non sarà un mastino ma nemmeno un casellante. E' ovvio che non sarà mai e poi mai quello del back to back, ma questo pensavo che fosse scontato.

Un altro meglio di Lopez è Love. Anzi mannaggia a me che me lo sono dimenticato pure di metterlo


----------



## DR_1 (27 Novembre 2012)

Mmmh Love è più una "F" (PF) vero che si può adattare anche a Centro all'occorrenza, ma solitamente anzi diciamo sempre, c'è Pekovic a ricoprire il ruolo di centro nei T-Wolves.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

Si hai ragione. Diciamo che è un 4/5 che può ricoprire i due ruoli senza problemi. E che nel Team USA me lo ricordo sempre da 5.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2012)

State mischiando centri e pf 

Imho Howard, Bynum, Horford, Marc Gasol, Al Jefferson, poi Lopez ci può pure stare.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> State mischiando centri e pf
> 
> Imho Howard, Bynum, Horford, Marc Gasol, Al Jefferson, poi Lopez ci può pure stare.



Boh il solo Love è un 4/5, il resto a me paiono tutti centri. Almeno quelli citati da me.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2012)

E varejao? 

Comunque avete dimenticato anche Gortat


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Boh il solo Love è un 4/5, il resto a me paiono tutti centri. Almeno quelli citati da me.



Beh, Duncan nasce come 4. Ma cosi come tanti altri eh... Ormai di centri purissimi ce ne sono pochi, lo stesso big al nasce PF


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh, Duncan nasce come 4. Ma cosi come tanti altri eh... Ormai di centri purissimi ce ne sono pochi, lo stesso big al nasce PF



Duncan non l'ho citato io 

Comunque Gortat altro gran bel centro.


----------



## Snake (27 Novembre 2012)

Duncan e Gasol (Pau) sono storicamente dei 4, come Garnett che però di fatto è un anno che fa il 5, se parliamo di centri puri non li considererei questi insieme a Love, che poi Garnett e Duncan quando giocano da 5 lo fanno meglio di qualsiasi altro centro di ruolo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Novembre 2012)

Anche un certo joakim Noah


----------



## DR_1 (27 Novembre 2012)

Già citato Andy.

Comunque di quelli citati da me forse c'è Duncan che è più "PF" , ma può anche starci come "C". Il cugino anche..
Per quanto riguarda Soft era solo un discorso in generale dato che si era tirato in ballo Marc, chiaro che lui è un "PF".

Gortat? Discreto si, ma non da top 5.

EDIT: Anche Noah più PF che C.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Duncan e Gasol (Pau) sono storicamente dei 4, come Garnett che però di fatto è un anno che fa il 5, se parliamo di centri puri non li considererei questi insieme a Love, che poi Garnett e Duncan quando giocano da 5 lo fanno meglio di qualsiasi altro centro di ruolo è un altro discorso.



Pau però per me ora è molto più centro di quanto non lo fosse in passato. Cioè nasce si da 4, tant'è che in nazionale gioca da 4 quando in campo c'è il fratello, però il meglio lo da quando gioca centro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

bhè io ci metterei boozer,anche se è troppo discontinuo


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Quando sbagli 20 liberi su 43 tentati, di cui 4 nell'ultimo minuto, e quando tiri malissimo dal campo, non puoi recriminare niente. Sconfitta meritata!


----------



## Van The Man (28 Novembre 2012)

Curiosa, diciamo così, una statistica nella sconfitta dei Lakers. Se escludiamo Kobe e Howard, gli altri 7 giocatori hanno sommato 5, dicasi cinque, canestri dal campo. Penso sia un record del mondo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Novembre 2012)

di sto passo non si va neanche ai playoff..


----------



## DR_1 (29 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Morto che parla (29 Novembre 2012)

Ma Rondo ha visto la Madonna?

Speachless....


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2012)

Humphries dopo la rissa con Rondo mostra una foto della sua spalla.


----------



## Van The Man (29 Novembre 2012)

Rondo è un deviato mentale, e tra l'altro Garnett si tuffa clamorosamente


----------



## DR_1 (29 Novembre 2012)

Humpries è un maiale, aldidà dell'entità di questo fallo, ma la reazione di Rondo rimane comunque esagerata.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Novembre 2012)

Ma, adesso, non per difenderlo ad ogni costo, ma....Non ha fatto nulla!


----------



## Livestrong (29 Novembre 2012)

Garnett e rondo li conoscono già tutti... Devo dire che quando ci sono di mezzo loro due personalmente tendo a dar loro rajone


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Novembre 2012)

Popovich che per stasera lascia fuori contro gli Heat sia Parker, che Duncan, che Ginobili, che Green....


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Popovich che per stasera lascia fuori contro gli Heat sia Parker, che Duncan, che Ginobili, che Green....



Ed Heat che la portano a casa ma a fatica 

Un grande Gallinari da 20 punti e 9 carambole ad evitare la sconfitta, 106 a 105, dei Nuggets contro i Warriors.

Per la scazzottata del Garden l'NBA ha sospeso per 2 match Rondo e multato Garnett per 35k e Gerald Wallace per 25k. Nessuna sanzione per Humphries.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Novembre 2012)

2 giornate per un'aggressione gratuita mi sembrano un pò pochine


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Basketball reasons.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Comunque Stern ha detto che prenderanno provvedimenti contro Popovich perché ritiene inaccettabile che decida di non far giocare 4 giocatori importanti come i 3 uomini franchigia+Green.


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Rimangono sempre scelte tecniche dell'allenatore. Se Stern li sanziona, si dimostra il solito incompetente.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Rimangono sempre scelte tecniche dell'allenatore. Se Stern li sanziona, si dimostra il solito incompetente.



Guarda io concordo con te, ma il punto è un altro. Nell'NBA conta lo spettacolo, contano i soldi, gli sponsor e tutt'altro. Non credo che sia una regola scritta, ma nell'NBA DEVI schierare la formazione migliore, sempre. Possono esserci delle eccezioni, fare turnover è del tutto regolare, ma non in questo modo. Questa è l'NBA, è un circo mediatico ed economico, un circo dove lo sport passa in secondo piano rispetto a determinate scelte economiche.


----------



## DR_1 (30 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Guarda io concordo con te, ma il punto è un altro. Nell'NBA conta lo spettacolo, contano i soldi, gli sponsor e tutt'altro. Non credo che sia una regola scritta, ma nell'NBA DEVI schierare la formazione migliore, sempre. Possono esserci delle eccezioni, fare turnover è del tutto regolare, ma non in questo modo. Questa è l'NBA, è un circo mediatico ed economico, un circo dove lo sport passa in secondo piano rispetto a determinate scelte economiche.



In parte è così, ma sarei curioso di vedere se anche contro squadre inferiori, quali Charlotte o Toronto giusto per citare qualche esempio, Stern si sarebbe lamentato.
Poi è stata una protesta di Pop legata al calendario/schedule assurdo degli Spurs, 13 partite in 19 giorni, di cui 10 in trasferta, e che trasferte! mica da poco.

San Antonio Spurs 2013 Schedule - Spurs Home and Away - ESPN

Aggiungo che a Febbraio hanno 9 trasferte di fila, cose mai viste.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> In parte è così, ma sarei curioso di vedere se anche contro squadre inferiori, quali Charlotte o Toronto giusto per citare qualche esempio, Stern si sarebbe lamentato.
> Poi è stata una protesta di Pop legata al calendario/schedule assurdo degli Spurs, 13 partite in 19 giorni, di cui 10 in trasferta, e che trasferte! mica da poco.
> 
> San Antonio Spurs 2013 Schedule - Spurs Home and Away - ESPN



Ma ovviamente, anche perché di sicuro ti portano più soldi gli Spurs che i [email protected] o i Raptors, però l'NBA funziona così. Io capisco il ragionamento di Pop, ma allo stesso tempo capisco anche quello di Stern (che per me dovrebbe morire in questo istante sia chiaro  ). Però c'è da dire che ste cose le fa solo Pop.


----------



## Frikez (30 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> In parte è così, ma sarei curioso di vedere se anche contro squadre inferiori, quali Charlotte o Toronto giusto per citare qualche esempio, Stern si sarebbe lamentato.
> Poi è stata una protesta di Pop legata al calendario/schedule assurdo degli Spurs, 13 partite in 19 giorni, di cui 10 in trasferta, e che trasferte! mica da poco.
> 
> San Antonio Spurs 2013 Schedule - Spurs Home and Away - ESPN
> ...



Da anni a febbraio c'è il rodeo a San Antonio e gli Spurs sono costretti a giocare 2/3 settimane in trasferta..Stern fa tutto sto casino solo perchè la partita era in diretta nazionale, povero pirla.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Da anni a febbraio c'è il rodeo a San Antonio e gli Spurs sono costretti a giocare 2/3 settimane in trasferta..*Stern fa tutto sto casino solo perchè la partita era in diretta nazionale, povero pirla.*



Esattamente. Ma considerando che i valori su cui si basa l'NBA (ossia $$$), il discorso di Stern non è sbagliato.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Stern alla fine multa gli Spurs, multa di 250k $. Sono tanti imho, troppi.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Stanotte abbiamo assistito allo show di Lebron Jamison, [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Dicembre 2012)

jamison


----------



## Livestrong (1 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Stanotte abbiamo assistito allo show di Lebron Jamison, [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



Tenetevelo stretto


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Stanotte Miami supera i Nets con un gran Wade ed un sempre solido LBJ, mentre Chicago vince con un super Deng. Belinelli pessimo dal punto di vista offensivo ma ottimo da quello difensivo, mentre vincono gli Spurs col ritorno dei big 3 e perdono i Celtics contro Milwaukee.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vince anche Portland dopo due over time su Cleveland 118-117, con tripla allo scadere di Nic Batum


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vince anche Portland dopo due over time su Cleveland 118-117, con tripla allo scadere di Nic Batum


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2012)

Se penso che poteva essere nostro...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Continua la marcia dei Knicks, vittoriosi contro i Suns, mentre male i Lakers sconfitti allo Staples dai Magic.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Dwight insulto al professionismo. 9/21, continua pure tranquillamente a ridere. Clown.

Questi Lakers possono vincere e perdere proprio contro tutti.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Si sapeva che i liberi per Howard fossero un un problema, ma non pensavo così. Ad occhio direi peggior tiratore di liberi in maglia Lakers. Anche più di Shaq.


----------



## gabuz (4 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Continua la marcia dei Knicks, vittoriosi contro i Suns


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sto crepando


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

snake ha scritto:


> sto crepando



rotfl


----------



## Livestrong (4 Dicembre 2012)

Monroe è davvero forte, destinato a dominare la scena per un decennio imho


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sto crepando



Povero Elmetto


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Prima da titolare per Belinelli, ma i Bulls vengono sconfitti 80 a 76 da Indiana. OKC batte 117 a 111 i Nets, mentre cadono Heat e Lakers rispettivamente contro Wizards e Rockets. Per i Lakers 39 pts per Bryant che supera quota 30mila pts in NBA, ma sbaglia anche il tiro della vittoria. 

Due appunti: LBJ dichiarato da Sports Illustrated atleta dell'anno 2012, mentre i LA han detto a Gasol che se non si adatterà al sistema D'Antoni verrà scambiato.


----------



## Snake (5 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo allo sbando totale


----------



## Livestrong (5 Dicembre 2012)

Lol, perdere coi Wizards è davvero vergognoso, questi heat non mi impressionano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Dicembre 2012)

peccato gli heat non abbiamo avverarsari seri..hanno il secondo anello in tasca secondo me

Sui lakers boh solo tanta tristezza


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi ditemi che la partita di natale Lakers-Knicks viene trasmessa su sky. Vi prego.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ditemi che la partita di natale Lakers-Knicks viene trasmessa su sky. Vi prego.



Sì, la faranno vedere insieme a OKC-Heat. Non ti so dire gli orari esatti sul momento, ma la faranno vedere.

Speriamo di cambiar marcia a partire da stasera contro NOH, che poi ci tocca giocare contro KD..


EDIT: Ecco partite e orari in programmazione su Sky per quanto riguarda Dicembre.

Sabato 8/12, ore 03.30
Oklahoma City-LA Lakers

Domenica 9/12, ore 02.00
Chicago-New York

Venerdì 14/12, ore 02.00
New York-LA Lakers

Sabato 15/12, ore 01.00
Indiana-Philadelphia

Domenica 16/12, ore 02.30
San Antonio-Boston

Sabato 22/12, ore 01.30
New York-Chicago

Martedì 25/12
ore 21.00 LA Lakers-New York
ore 23.30 Miami-Oklahoma City

Sabato 29/12, ore 02.30
Dallas-Denver


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sì, la faranno vedere insieme a OKC-Heat. Non ti so dire gli orari esatti sul momento, ma la faranno vedere.
> 
> Speriamo di cambiar marcia a partire da stasera contro NOH, che poi ci tocca giocare contro KD..
> 
> ...



Grazie! Se dell'eventuale neve sul tetto dovesse rendere la partita non visibile (cosa già successa) il Santo Natale potrebbe non essere più così Santo, a casa dei miei.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2012)

sto vedendo la partita e i commetatori americani parlano di un interessamento dei lakers per anderson proprio degli hornets

intanto jamison in quintetto a discapito di gasol nemmeno in panchina

vazquez lopez e anderson stanno dominando la partita per ora

intanto 30.000 di Kobe 

secondo tempo magistrale,buona vittoria che può dar morale soprattutto per la prestazione

anderson illegale con 31 punti


----------



## DR_1 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brividi.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Super Belinelli con 23 punti guida i suoi Bulls alla W contro i Cavs del nostro amico [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]  A Denver non bastano i 32 pts di Lawson e i 16 del Gallo per superare Atlanta, male il Mago nella sconfitta dei suoi Raptors a Sacramento. NY batte i [email protected] sulla sirena grazie ad un jumper di JR Smith, mentre i Celtics battono di 10 i T'Wolver e gli Spurs di 11 i Bucks. Vittoria netta anche per i Clips contro i Mavs.

In casa Lakers Gasol ha problemi di tendinite e il Baffo ha chiesto esplicitamente Bell alla dirigenza. Ah, dimenticavo...30.016 volte grazie Mr. Bryant 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Brividi.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Dicembre 2012)

Belinelli contro di noi fa sempre il fenomeno


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Brividi.



Semplicemente magnifico,un animale del parquet.Magnifico!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2012)

miami schiantata in casa da dei knicks paurosi anche senza melo nonostante la tripla doppia di james


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Dicembre 2012)

Knicks


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2012)

I Knicks fanno sul serio. Corsari in casa Heat per 112 a 92, con ben 27 triple messe a segno e senza Melo. Per Miami non basta la solita grandissima prova di LBJ con 31 pts, 10 rbs e 9 assists.

Nell'altro match della notte i Mavs battono 97 a 94 i Suns.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Dicembre 2012)

Gioco perimetrale, gioco perimetrale, gioco perimetrale.. È così che li batti sti heat


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gioco perimetrale, gioco perimetrale, gioco perimetrale.. È così che li batti sti heat



Wow allora con il gioco perimetrale di D'Antoni abbiamo qualche chance


----------



## DR_1 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Wow allora con il gioco perimetrale di D'Antoni abbiamo qualche chance



Bisogna anche vedere chi c'è sul perimetro eh, con Blake, Morris, Duhon, Metta non vai tanto in là.

Comunque molti rumors danno Gasol già per traddato.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Dicembre 2012)

La cosa bella di Miami - Lakers è che è la finale anticipata che non si giocherà mai, visto che probabilmente entrambe si fermeranno prima


----------



## DR_1 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La cosa bella di Miami - Lakers è che è la finale anticipata che non si giocherà mai, visto che probabilmente entrambe si fermeranno prima



Sui Lakers sono d'accordo. Ma Miami in finale ci arriva comunque, quando conta non sbagliano.
Squadra sopra-a-tutti.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2012)

Miami non ha manco inserito la terza marcia, voglio vedere Felton, Novak, Brewer ecc... tirare costantemente con queste % a maggio, contro una squadra poi che abbiamo già visto che quando conta difende come nessun'altra. Poi voglio vedere quando torna Amar'e come se la sbrigano...


----------



## smallball (7 Dicembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> miami schiantata in casa da dei knicks paurosi anche senza melo nonostante la tripla doppia di james



attendo il commento di gabuz...


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Nonnoooooooooooooooo [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION], ci sei rimasto sotto?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Sui Lakers sono d'accordo. Ma Miami in finale ci arriva comunque, quando conta non sbagliano.
> Squadra sopra-a-tutti.



Miami dipende dal signore col 6... L'anno scorso bosh gli ha dato una grossa mano, non è scontato che accada sempre

Magari in finale ci arrivano perché ad est non c e praticamente nessuno (anche se indiana rimane una mina vagante)... Ma non scommetterei i miei soldi su di loro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2012)

ridicoli comunque i tifosi di miami che alla fine cantavano "miami let them win"


----------



## DR_1 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Stuprati come da pronostico da OKC. 
Morris e Duhon che fanno segnare la bellezza di 27 punti a Westbrook nel solo primo tempo.
Solita valangata di palle perse, solito Kobe che si prende i tiri, insomma, solita squadra senza personalità, senza identità, senza palle.

Forza e coraggio che mancano ancora 60 partite poi sarà tutto finito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Stuprati come da pronostico da OKC.
> Morris e Duhon che fanno segnare la bellezza di 27 punti a Westbrook nel solo primo tempo.
> Solita valangata di palle perse, solito Kobe che si prende i tiri, insomma, *solita squadra senza personalità, senza identità, senza palle.*
> 
> Forza e coraggio che mancano ancora 60 partite poi sarà tutto finito.



tutto qui...sul punteggio non ci hanno nemmeno stuprato,ma come squadra bhè non c'è stata partita


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bada sto Belinelli da titolare cosa ti combina!!


----------



## DR_1 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Belinelli esploso in 3 partite da starter.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

OKC infila l'ottava W di fila sconfiggendo i Pacers 104 a 93, Clippers che passeggiano contro i Raptors di un Bargnani da 12 pts e 2 rbs (!!!) per 102 a 83. Ai Nuggets non bastano i 21 pts e i 9 rbs del Gallo, che tra le altre cose riceve pure l'applauso del MSG, per battere i Knicks di un favoloso Melo Anthony, 112 a 106 il punteggio. Malissimo i Lakers che perdono ancora, questa volta in casa, contro i Jazz per 117 a 110. E' crisi nera.


----------



## DR_1 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Senza speranze.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

Baratro, siamo la più grande barzelletta nella storia Nba


----------



## smallball (10 Dicembre 2012)

e' a rischio anche la qualificazione ai PO di questo passo


----------



## prebozzio (10 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo Toronto ceda Bargnani, ormai Andrea là non ha più niente da dare.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo Toronto ceda Bargnani, ormai Andrea là non ha più niente da dare.



Il problema di Bargnani non penso che sia giocare o no a Toronto. Ha problemi diversi imho.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2012)

Oh, se i lakers non vanno ai playoffs io me ne farò sicuramente una ragione da tifoso cavs in ottica draft


----------



## Van The Man (11 Dicembre 2012)

Amir Johnson stanotte si è fatto espellere grazie a questa perla di inenarrabile bellezza e genialità  Da notare la faccia di Casey, tipica di quella di chi si trova in una gabbia di matti e non ha la chiave per aprirla

AMIR JOHNSON GETS EJECTED / THROWS MOUTHPIECE AT REF - YouTube


----------



## Van The Man (11 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Bargnani non penso che sia giocare o no a Toronto. Ha problemi diversi imho.



Assolutamente d'accordo. A parte i problemi di natura tecnica mai risolti, si è ormai appiattito nel giocare in un contesto cronicamente perdente


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. A parte i problemi di natura tecnica mai risolti, si è ormai appiattito nel giocare in un contesto cronicamente perdente



Ma per me non dipende neanche dal contesto in cui gioca, o meglio dipende ma in parte. Cioè è chiaro che da un punto di vista mentale giocare anche in una città da schifo come Minneapolis per i T'Wolves sia più gratificante che giocare comunque in una bella città come Toronto ma in una squadraccia come i Raptors. 
Io credo che, per quanto talentuoso sia, il Mago abbia delle carenze tecniche e soprattutto mentali che ormai credo non si possano più risolvere.
E' un giocatore dal punto di vista offensivo fantastico, da questo punto di vista è tanta roba anche al di là della pozza. Il fatto è che è nel resto che pecca. E' migliorato difensivamente ma non abbastanza, è migliorato a rimbalzo ma non abbastanza, è migliorato nell'approccio alla partita ma non abbastanza, ma soprattutto non è migliorato nella cattiveria. Non lo vedo quasi mai lottare, a fare sportellate sotto canestro. Ha paura dei contatti.

Gallinari, che per me è il nostro miglior giocatore, o il più completo fate voi, quando scende in campo lo fa con tutt'altro atteggiamento. Ne fa di cavolate anche lui, ultimamente sta sparacchiando alla grande, ma anche quando sparacchia fa sempre una giocata decisiva, fa sempre un gesto agonistico prima che tecnico che può svoltare la partita o quanto meno accenderla. Anche Belinelli quando ha fiducia sembra essere un altro giocatore. Sicuramente il contesto pesa, ma nel rendimento del Mago per me pesano più i suoi più grandi limiti. Ovvero quelli caratteriali.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2012)

Melo eroe!

E Kidd


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Irving versione uncle Drew


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma per me non dipende neanche dal contesto in cui gioca, o meglio dipende ma in parte. Cioè è chiaro che da un punto di vista mentale giocare anche in una città da schifo come Minneapolis per i T'Wolves sia più gratificante che giocare comunque in una bella città come Toronto ma in una squadraccia come i Raptors.
> Io credo che, per quanto talentuoso sia, il Mago abbia delle carenze tecniche e soprattutto mentali che ormai credo non si possano più risolvere.
> E' un giocatore dal punto di vista offensivo fantastico, da questo punto di vista è tanta roba anche al di là della pozza. Il fatto è che è nel resto che pecca. E' migliorato difensivamente ma non abbastanza, è migliorato a rimbalzo ma non abbastanza, è migliorato nell'approccio alla partita ma non abbastanza, ma soprattutto non è migliorato nella cattiveria. Non lo vedo quasi mai lottare, a fare sportellate sotto canestro. Ha paura dei contatti.
> 
> Gallinari, che per me è il nostro miglior giocatore, o il più completo fate voi, quando scende in campo lo fa con tutt'altro atteggiamento. Ne fa di cavolate anche lui, ultimamente sta sparacchiando alla grande, ma anche quando sparacchia fa sempre una giocata decisiva, fa sempre un gesto agonistico prima che tecnico che può svoltare la partita o quanto meno accenderla. Anche Belinelli quando ha fiducia sembra essere un altro giocatore. Sicuramente il contesto pesa, ma nel rendimento del Mago per me pesano più i suoi più grandi limiti. Ovvero quelli caratteriali.


Bargnani non ha mostrato i progressi sperati, sono d'accordo, ma in questo momento c'è anche un problema di squadra.
A Toronto come play e guardia ci sono Lowry, che è una comboguard (un D-Rose dei poveri) all'ultimo anno di contratto, la cui difesa è stata sopravvalutata e del quale McHale, con tutti i suoi difetti, si è disfatto senza problemi, e DeRozan che ha appena avuto l'adeguamento del contratto e deve giustificarlo in campo.
Rispetto all'anno scorso la squadra non lotta, ognuno gioca per le proprie statistiche. La difesa rocciosa, in cui anche Andrea riusciva a dare un buon contributo, è scomparsa. Toronto è un'accozzaglia di buoni giocatori (perché il quintetto per l'est non sarebbe male, anzi) allo sbando.

Andrea, senza il suo fidato Calderon con cui l'intesa era ottima, sparacchia ogni pallone che gli passa tra le mani, perché quei due sopracitati lo condividono poco. E nell'ultimo quarto, infatti, spesso fanno di testa loro. Tre delle quattro vittorie dei Raptors sono arrivate senza Lowry.

Io penso che per un europeo sia molto difficile adattarsi a una realtà perdente Nba, dove dopo due mesi ti trovi a giocare senza obiettivi: da noi almeno c'è la retrocessione da combattere, qualcosa per cui lottare. Là niente. Ormai ha fatto il suo tempo a Toronto, gli stimoli sono zero, non c'è fiducia tra lui e l'ambiente. Tutti hanno delle colpe, Andrea ovviamente compreso, ma non ha senso continuare a difendere la scelta iniziale: secondo me, dividendosi con una buona trade ne guadagnerebbero tutti.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Bene, dopo circa 1 mese dal suo approdo do anch'io il mio giudizio, e non mi interessa che si gioca senza Nash. Via MDA dai Lakers. E se possibile che si porti dietro quell'********* di Jim Buss.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Bargnani non ha mostrato i progressi sperati, sono d'accordo, ma in questo momento c'è anche un problema di squadra.
> A Toronto come play e guardia ci sono Lowry, che è una comboguard (un D-Rose dei poveri) all'ultimo anno di contratto, la cui difesa è stata sopravvalutata e del quale McHale, con tutti i suoi difetti, si è disfatto senza problemi, e DeRozan che ha appena avuto l'adeguamento del contratto e deve giustificarlo in campo.
> Rispetto all'anno scorso la squadra non lotta, ognuno gioca per le proprie statistiche. La difesa rocciosa, in cui anche Andrea riusciva a dare un buon contributo, è scomparsa. Toronto è un'accozzaglia di buoni giocatori (perché il quintetto per l'est non sarebbe male, anzi) allo sbando.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda io sostanzialmente concordo anche con il tuo discorso. Sicuramente non potrà che essere un beneficio per Bargnani andar via da Toronto. Ma attenzione, non sarà la risoluzione di tutti i problemi.


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bene, dopo circa 1 mese dal suo approdo do anch'io il mio giudizio, e non mi interessa che si gioca senza Nash. Via MDA dai Lakers. E se possibile che si porti dietro quell'********* di Jim Buss.



Io t'avevo avvisato


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io t'avevo avvisato




Detto con sincerità, io non credevo che MDA fosse il coach ideale, però mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo all'opera prima di giudicarlo. Sulle ali dell'entusiasmo dissi che tutti i giocatori erano perfetti per il suo sistema, ma ovviamente era un'esagerazione. Rimango dell'idea che con un paio di accorgimenti a roster e il ritorno di Nash si possa fare bene, ma ad oggi anche le semifinali di conference sono un miraggio.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Federico Buffa è molto ottimista riguardo i Lakers, io un po' meno. Perché c'è Kobe. Kobe non farà mai come Wade, che ha accettato di mettere la sua squadra in mano ad altri giocatori, o come Lebron, capace di essere l'uomo decisivo della sua squadra in ogni aspetto del gioco, o neanche come Durant con Westbrook. Per caratteristiche tecniche, mentali e di vecchiaia.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Federico Buffa è molto ottimista riguardo i Lakers, io un po' meno. Perché c'è Kobe. Kobe non farà mai come Wade, che ha accettato di mettere la sua squadra in mano ad altri giocatori, o come Lebron, capace di essere l'uomo decisivo della sua squadra in ogni aspetto del gioco, o neanche come Durant con Westbrook. Per caratteristiche tecniche, mentali e di vecchiaia.



Bé ma obiettivamente, in questi Lakers deve essere Kobe a fare il secondo violino? E il primo chi lo fa? Howard? Gasol? Nash quando torna?

Se invece il tuo discorso è che Kobe deve anche mettersi in testa che non può sempre pensare di decidere lui le partite, tirando tutto ciò che gli passa per mano, allora sono d'accordo. Ma queste sono cose che si dicono da anni, anche quando si vincevano i titoli. Kobe è questo e di certo non cambierà a 34 anni.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé ma obiettivamente, in questi Lakers deve essere Kobe a fare il secondo violino? E il primo chi lo fa? Howard? Gasol? Nash quando torna?
> 
> Se invece il tuo discorso è che Kobe deve anche mettersi in testa che non può sempre pensare di decidere lui le partite, tirando tutto ciò che gli passa per mano, allora sono d'accordo. Ma queste sono cose che si dicono da anni, anche quando si vincevano i titoli. Kobe è questo e di certo non cambierà a 34 anni.


Credo che i Lakers abbiano giocatori di tale livello che ogni partita uno può essere o meno il primo violino. Il problema di fondo sta nell'accettare di condividere le responsabilità, le luci, in nome della vittoria. La palla in mano a Nash, per esempio, sarà una costante? Contro squadre con lunghi deboli, Howard e Gasol si prenderanno 15 tiri ciascuno e Kobe accetterà di mettere su una quindicina di punti? Certamente è la squadra di Kobe, e tale dovrà restare..


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Irving versione uncle Drew



Gli ha fatto poco male 

Poi se anche uno come Miles segna 30 punti diventa dura


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2012)

I lakers comunque sono ridicoli... Una delle peggiori squadre che abbia visto quest anno (forse a parte i wizards  ).

Chiaro che se Kobe mette quasi 40 punti viene tutto mascherato, ma in attacco perdono palloni su palloni, in difesa non sanno che pesci pigliare, Howard mi sembra spaesato di bestia...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Quoto Live,siam poca roba.Senza Kobe faremo ridere i polli piu' di quanto facciamo ora.Che tragedia!


----------



## gabuz (12 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I lakers comunque sono ridicoli... Una delle peggiori squadre che abbia visto quest anno (forse a parte i wizards  ).


O a parte i Cavs


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> O a parte i Cavs



Senza irving e waiters sicuramente


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Altra buona prova per Belinelli che guida i Bulls con 16 punti alla vittoria contro i 76ers per 96 a 89. Ottima prova anche per l'altro italiano d'america, Gallinari, ma nonostante i 23 punti non riesce ad evitare la sconfitta dei suoi Nuggets contro i T'Wolves per 108 a 105. Bargnani, fuori per l'infortunio al gomito, non gioca e i Raptors cadono contro i Nets. Dallas cede ai Celtics per 117 a 115 dopo 2OT, Miami perde all'ultimo tiro contro i Warriors per 97 a 95, Clippers che infilano l'ottava W di fila (e pareggiano il record di franchigia datato stagione 91/92). Cavs sconfitti malamente a Indiana per 96 a 81 dopo la W vs i Lakers, OKC batte di 4 punti gli Hornets con un grandissimo Durant autore di 30 e passa punti, Memphis sconfitta di 2 contro Phoenix e Spurs sconfitti a Salt Lake City dai Jazz.


----------



## DR_1 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Quanti ne prendiamo stanotte dai Knicks?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Quanti ne prendiamo stanotte dai Knicks?



Tante.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] comunque gironzolava la voce di Gasol e forse Duhon ai Raptors per Bargnani, Calderon e Kleiza ai Lakers. Premesso che credo sia fantabasket, ma se si dovesse concretizzare, avremmo un tifoso Lakers in più?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Dicembre 2012)

Da gasol a bargnani è un bel passo indietro


----------



## Snake (13 Dicembre 2012)

Bargnani s'è rotto e starà fuori 2 mesi, fortunatamente se c'era una piccolissima possibilità ora non c'è più


----------



## prebozzio (14 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] comunque gironzolava la voce di Gasol e forse Duhon ai Raptors per Bargnani, Calderon e Kleiza ai Lakers. Premesso che credo sia fantabasket, ma se si dovesse concretizzare, avremmo un tifoso Lakers in più?



Un supertifoso


----------



## Van The Man (14 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sulle ali dell'entusiasmo dissi che tutti i giocatori erano perfetti per il suo sistema



Su Twitter ti avevo avvertito del contrario, un minuto dopo la sua investitura


----------



## gabuz (14 Dicembre 2012)

Go Knicks!


----------



## smallball (14 Dicembre 2012)

bella vittoria x i Knicks


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bargnani s'è rotto e starà fuori 2 mesi, fortunatamente se c'era una piccolissima possibilità ora non c'è più



Azz 2 mesi? Meglio cosi


----------



## DR_1 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Primo tempo dei Knicks con 23/31 al tiro, da brividi. Poi la solita illusoria rimontina nel finale complice anche l'infortunio di Melo, allo sbando più totale.
Nono ma aspettiamo Nash e Gasol loro si che possono farci cambiare marcia 

Io i Lakers proprio non ce la faccio a vederli così, un colpo al cuore per me e per tutti i veri appassionati che hanno sempre seguito le partite nel bene o nel male. Onestamente non riesco ad essere ottimista, sono proprio arrivato al punto della "rassegnazione", anche stanotte contro i *Wizards* non vedo speranze.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Primo tempo dei Knicks con 23/31 al tiro, da brividi. Poi la solita illusoria rimontina nel finale complice anche l'infortunio di Melo, allo sbando più totale.
> Nono ma aspettiamo Nash e Gasol loro si che possono farci cambiare marcia
> 
> Io i Lakers proprio non ce la faccio a vederli così, un colpo al cuore per me e per tutti i veri appassionati che hanno sempre seguito le partite nel bene o nel male. Onestamente non riesco ad essere ottimista, sono proprio arrivato al punto della "rassegnazione", anche stanotte contro i *Wizards* non vedo speranze.



quoto ogni singola parola,d'antoni scelta OBROBRIOSA! soprattutto con questo roster


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto il Gallo...


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Intanto il Gallo...



Stica il Gallo!


----------



## DR_1 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Gran bella giocata, alla Kobe.

Comunque oggi si festeggia, abbiamo vinto!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (15 Dicembre 2012)

i lachers che vinceranno il titolo quest'anno


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Irving è un predestinato. Lo vedrei molto bene in gialloviola


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Irving è un predestinato. Lo vedrei molto bene in gialloviola



E poi ti svegli tutto sudato


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque ritorno di Rubio e che ritorno. 8 punti e 9 assist in 18 minuti.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> E poi ti svegli tutto sudato



Vai tranquillo che a Cleveland non dura molto


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sogna pure


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sogna pure



Tranquillo ti dico. Vuoi mettere il fascino della California e di LA con l'Ohio e Cleveland? Eddai


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Beh, guarda che non è che ci sia sta gran differenza a livello di prestazioni sportive tra noi e voi 

Poi magari è un rockettaro


----------



## prebozzio (16 Dicembre 2012)

Copio un commento di un utente su sportando, che spiega alla perfezione l'importanza della partita di Beli stanotte:



> Secondo me qui andiamo oltre il 6/9 dal campo e ben oltre i 19 punti. Qui siamo all'ingresso ufficiale di Beli nel sistema Bulls, che è la cosa più difficile. Sapete meglio di me che le parole contano poco, sono i gesti in campo che fanno la differenza. Se prendi l'ultimo tiro e Noah imposta il blocco per lasciarti aperta una prateria vuol dire che Thibs pensa di chiamare un gioco per te all'ultimo tiro, ed è una gran cosa. Se metti quel tiro e Gibson e Robinson ti assalgono per festeggiarti vuol dire che fai parte a tutti gli effetti della chimica Bulls, aspetto fondamentale. E' questo secondo me il grande dato di questa partita, al di là delle eccellenti cifre delle ultime gare.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Belinelli ha due attributo grossi come una casa... Se bargnani fosse dotato degli stessi sarebbe dominante anche in nba


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Dicembre 2012)

Il poeta che a 38 anni tira col 48% da tre mi manda giù di testa.

Se i knicks per qualsiasi ragione arrivano in fondo mi prendo la maglia.


----------



## DR_1 (17 Dicembre 2012)

W contro Philly priva di Holiday importantissima, ora chance di andare a 3 straight W contro i Bobcats (in casa) , dai.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Dicembre 2012)

I 76 ers sono davvero ridicoli, poi senza Holiday...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Non possiamo perdere contro i [email protected]


----------



## DR_1 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo perdere contro i [email protected]



Con questi Lakers tutto è possibile, mai illudersi.

Comunque contro squadre perimetrali e poco aggressive a rimbalzo ci accoppiamo benissimo (vedi ieri), poi vabbè, quella pippazza di Morris ieri notte partita della vita prima di rompersi.
Per una volta è la squadra avversaria a subire la partita della vita della pippa di turno anzichè noi.

Dimenticavo, Metta sontuoso.


----------



## gabuz (17 Dicembre 2012)

E dopo il ritorno del Gallo (  ) il ritorno di Lin... go Knicks!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

New York cade per la prima volta in casa.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Un buon Belinelli non basta ai Bulls che vengono sconfitti dai Grizzlies. Clippers infilano la 10^ W di fila mentre i Thunder demoliscono gli Spurs (senza Manu, Jackson e Leonard però) e infilano l'11^ di fila.


----------



## DR_1 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia i Lakers, mamma mia.

Vittoria che farà molto MOLTO discutere. 101-100 contro i Bobcats.

Siamo stati sotto anche di 18, ma abbiamo recuperato grazie ad un mega parziale (complice la nostra difesa e blackout loro).

Ennesima dimostrazione che le due torri in campo contemporaneamente non ci possono stare.


----------



## gabuz (19 Dicembre 2012)

Denver, pur rischiando di rovinare tutto, batte comunque gli Spurs. Il Gallo sfiora la doppia doppia con 28 pt e 9 rb.
Duncan mostruoso, 31 pt, 18 rb e 6 assist.


----------



## Snake (19 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Denver, pur rischiando di rovinare tutto, batte comunque gli Spurs. Il Gallo sfiora la doppia doppia con 28 pt e 9 rb.
> Duncan mostruoso, 31 pt, 18 rb e 6 assist.



E 5 stoppate


----------



## Livestrong (19 Dicembre 2012)

Duncan anche in carrozzina a 80 anni sarebbe il migliore


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Giocatore incredibile Duncan.


----------



## gabuz (20 Dicembre 2012)

E portiamo a casa un altro derby...a NYC c'è una squadra sola!


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Partitaccia di Gallinari e Nuggets sconfitti dai Blazer. Nuggets che tra l'altro entrano nel libro dei record negativi con lo 0/22 da 3 punti. OKC fermata dai T'Wolves e vittoria facile di Miami contro Dallas.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Dicembre 2012)

timberwolves che hanno gestito benissimo la partita tatticamente secondo me


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Stanotte un grandissimo Belinelli al MSG, 45 minuti, 22 punti, 7 rimbalzi, 2 palle rubate e 1 assist.

E i Clippers cominciano a far paura sul serio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2012)

davvero,i clippers zitti zitti...


----------



## DR_1 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo che anche i Lakers, zitti zitti, stanotte


----------



## Snake (22 Dicembre 2012)

Stanotte ce ne danno 120 come minimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che anche i Lakers, zitti zitti, stanotte



peccato che i lakers con la squadra che si ha non dovevano vincere zitti zitti


----------



## DR_1 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Che vittoria clamorosa, può essere la svolta.

Per chi non ha visto la partita, la consiglio a tutti per davvero, quantomeno un quickly recap, specialmente ultimo quarto e overtime. E' stata punto a punto e tirata fino alla fine.

Guardando le statistiche:

41 tiri di Kobe e 20 turnover complessivi


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

NY LAL. Sto avendo un orgasmo.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Bell'impatto di Metta nel 2° quarto(anche se ha sulle spalle 3 falli pesantissimi)!


----------



## DannySa (25 Dicembre 2012)

+8 Knicks, bella partita


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

Kidd è un giocatore F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C-O


----------



## DR_1 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Huge win per i lakers


----------



## smallball (26 Dicembre 2012)

deliziato dalla telecronaca del duo Tranquillo Buffa le ho viste entrambe...servizio fantastico


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Incollo qui quello che ho scritto sul forumolimpia:

_Se Metta non avesse fatto il Kobe della situazione nel 2° quarto a quest'ora parleremmo di una sconfitta. È sempre nel primo tempo ha giocato una pallacanestro difensiva da manuale. Nel secondo tempo è calato in attacco ma soprattutto in difesa quando Melo l'ha fatto muovere e non difendere in posizione statica. Nel complesso se non è l'MVP assoluto lo è in compagnia di Kobe e Nash.

Howard mi preoccupa davvero. Oggi nel finale è stato un fattore, ma fisicamente è lontano parente del centro dominante degli ultimi anni. E Buffa ha lasciato intendere che i problemi alla schiena sono talmente seri che non sarà facile per lui tornare al 100%. Ha detto addirittura che c'è stata l'ipotesi ritiro perchè arrivava al punto di non sentire più le gambe.

Nash partita eccezionale e l'impressione è che se gioca sempre cosi, se non meglio, possa davvero far arrivare Kobe nel finale di partita sempre più lucido fisicamente. 

Kobe molto bene. Sopra i 30, ancora una volta, tirando anche bene. Mi preoccupa però la sua difesa, discontinua e a tratti sconcertante.

Gasol abbastanza bene, però l'impressione è che questa squadra non faccia per lui, anche se nel momento in cui siamo tornati sotto è stato utilissimo su entrambi i lati del campo.

Un appunto su JR Smith, sta giocando da all star senza dubbi. Grandissimo giocatore.

PS: ah dimenticavo, Kobe Bryant diventa il miglior scorer dei match natalizi di sempre, superando Oscar Robertson. Altro record, ma lui tra i migliori 10 di sempre non ci sta_


----------



## smallball (26 Dicembre 2012)

da segnalare una tremenda gomitata ricevuta da Novak opera di Ron Artest...non si e' piu' ripreso


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> da segnalare una tremenda gomitata ricevuta da Novak opera di Ron Artest...non si e' piu' ripreso



E' stata involontaria dai


----------



## smallball (26 Dicembre 2012)

assolutamente involontaria...ieri Artest veramente devastante,io segnalerei anche il duello Kidd Nash con alcuni assist veramente al bacio dei due "giovanotti"


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Sulla partita che dire,i Knicks sono superiori,sono una squadra che ha individualita' e coralita'.I Lakers al momento no.Hanno portato a casa la gara grazie ad una prova mostruosa,sotto il profilo fisico di Metta(e anche tecnico direi),che ha tenuto a galla la barca nel momento piu' difficile.Bene Nash,Kobe(decente talvolta anche difensivamente),Gasol quando sul parquet non c'era Howard che fisicamente è a pezzi per i noti problemi,pero' non so se sia quello il problema di fondo.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sulla partita che dire,i Knicks sono superiori,sono una squadra che ha individualita' e coralita'.I Lakers al momento no.Hanno portato a casa la gara grazie ad una prova mostruosa,sotto il profilo fisico di Metta(e anche tecnico direi),che ha tenuto a galla la barca nel momento piu' difficile.Bene Nash,*Kobe(decente talvolta anche difensivamente)*,Gasol quando sul parquet non c'era Howard che fisicamente è a pezzi per i noti problemi,pero' non so se sia quello il problema di fondo.



Oddio, decente forse è anche eccessivo. Una cosa è vera, quando ha cominciato a difendere (cioè a partire dalla seconda metà del 3° quarto) è cambiato tutto l'atteggiamento difensivo della squadra ed è stata la vera chiave della vittoria. Però la sua difesa resta discontinua e a tratti sconcertante. E' vero che a 34 anni è impensabile che giochi con grande energia su tutti e due i lati del campo e che per essere un fattore in attacco deve preservarsi nella nostra metà campo, però mi piacerebbe vederlo più continuo e meno casellante dietro.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Decente perche' quantomeno ci provava.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Dicembre 2012)

40ello di Durant e i Thunder battono dopo 1 OT i Mavs a cui non basta un Collison da 32 punti. Clippers distruggono i Celtics ed infilano la 15^ W in fila.

Intanto i Nets dopo l'ennesima sconfitta di ieri notte cacciano il coach Avery Johnson e hanno contattato Phil Jackson che però non sembra interessato.


----------



## DR_1 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 40ello di Durant e i Thunder battono dopo 1 OT i Mavs a cui non basta un Collison da 32 punti. Clippers distruggono i Celtics ed infilano la 15^ W in fila.
> 
> *Intanto i Nets dopo l'ennesima sconfitta di ieri notte cacciano il coach Avery Johnson e hanno contattato Phil Jackson che però non sembra interessato.*



E per fortuna, sarebbe un colpo al cuore.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

*Gallo da record:39 punti contro i Mavericks*(106-85).Altro exploit dei Clippers(record 26-4),vincenti 114-116 in casa dei Jazz.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Dicembre 2012)

E ai Clippers mancano sia Cionsi che Hill. Questi fanno paura davvero. L'unica speranza è che in post season il buon Del ***** faccia vedere realmente la sua mano in questa squadra 

Lakers vincenti in casa contro i Blazers grazie ad un ottimo Howard (21+14) e Kobe (27 in 31' e interrompe la striscia di 30 o più punti a 10). Miami sconfitta a Detroit, ma senza Wade squalificato per la [email protected] su Sessions. Non basta un LBJ da 35 punti.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Sconfitta per i Nuggets contro i Grizzlies per 81 a 72. Solo 7 punti per Gallinari, dopo i 39 di ieri sera. Credo che il suo problema principale sia più la continuità che altro. Secondo L di fila per gli Heat, a cui non basta il rientro di Wade. Belinelli torna in panchina dopo il rientro di Rip Hamilton, ma gioca comunque 33' e piazza 17 punti nella vittoria dei Bulls sui Wizards per 87 a 77.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Dicembre 2012)

17^ W in fila per i Clippers.


----------



## smallball (31 Dicembre 2012)

CP3 si candida prepotentemente x il titolo di MVP


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Si ferma a 17 la striscia di W in fila dei Clippers, stanotte sconfitti a Denver, con Gallo top scorer con 17 punti per i Nuggets. Sconfitti i Lakers allo Staples dai 76ers. Pau e Dwight vergognosi.


----------



## gabuz (2 Gennaio 2013)

Altra sconfitta per i Knicks, stavolta contro i Blazers, nonostante un Anthony da 45 pt... Si sente tanto la mancanza di Felton.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Los Angeles si è svegliata sconvolta dalla notizia della morte del figlio del proprietario dei Clippers.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Altra sconfitta per i Clippers, questa volta sconfitti dai Warriors. Gran vittoria dei Nets con un grande Joe Johnson, autore di 22 pts, contro OKC. Da registrare la prima espulsine in carriera per KD. Celtics sconfitti ancora per mano dei Grizzlies e Heat vincenti dopo un OT contro i Mavs.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Knicks passeggiano contro gli Spurs con un Prigioni in grande spolvero che porta a scuola Tony Parker. Buone prove di Melo e JR Smith e da segnalare il ritorno di Stoudemire. Nell'altra partita della notte i T'Wolves sbancano Denver. Dodici punti per il Gallo ma prova opaca.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2013)

Non è proprio NBA ma....Sto 16enne?


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non è proprio NBA ma....Sto 16enne?



Cioè stava volando!!!


----------



## smallball (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dukes ha fatto una roba da Carter giovane...pazzesco


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque non è una cosa normale. Cioè questo a metà del salto spicca il volo!


----------



## Livestrong (5 Gennaio 2013)

Kyrie


----------



## DR_1 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo diventati la seconda squadra di Los Angeles, tristezza.

Pau traddare subito, vederlo così proprio no, non si può, ti fa rimpiangere i bei momenti.
Anche Howard scandaloso, scandaloso, SCANDALOSO, e non fate caso alle statistiche.
Dopo il 24 come sempre il nulla. Mentre dall'altra parte c'è uno stratosferico CP3, che giocatore fantastico. 

Intanto i Suns e i Kings si avvicinano


----------



## smallball (5 Gennaio 2013)

come tutti avevano previsto l'arrivo di D'Antoni non ha assolutamente migliorato le cose,anzi son venute fuori le crepe di una squadra veramente sulle ginocchia


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Howard è fisicamente irriconoscibile. Ho paura che non recuperi più.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Stanotte altro "parto" contro Denver..


----------



## DR_1 (7 Gennaio 2013)

We Want Phil e fischi a gogo.

Stanotte persa ogni chance di centrare i PO. Vergogna.

E ora arrivano Spurs, Thunder, Rockets, Heat.. si salvi chi può.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Jim Buss è proprio una sciagura.


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2013)

I Lakers 2012-2013 entreranno nella storia dalla parte sbagliata, a memoria non ricordo un fallimento così eclatante nella storia dello sport


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> I Lakers 2012-2013 entreranno nella storia dalla parte sbagliata, a memoria non ricordo un fallimento così eclatante nella storia dello sport



Sempre parlando di basket, a Milano stanno facendo di peggio. Forse sono io che porto sfiga


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Clutch Shot


----------



## DannySa (7 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Clutch Shot



Guardate la reazione di Kobe dopo la tripla... ahah


----------



## DR_1 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Stanotte senza Howard,Gasol,Hill, Blake.. spazio a quel troll di Sacre  e MDA parla di Metta da impiegare come centro per dei minuti abbondanti. Siamo alla frutta.
Tagliato Darius J.Odom .

Intanto Kobe su Twitter, per ironizzare sul fatto che secondo i media c'era stata una presunta rissa tra lui e Howard, mette questa foto:


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Melo-Garnett fight


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

e Melo che aspetta "fuori" Garnett


----------



## DR_1 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> e Melo che aspetta "fuori" Garnett



Ahah, comunque Garnett vuol fare il duro (premetto che rimane un gran agonista) eh, ma a mio avviso un pochino "pussy" lo è.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Miami viene sconfitta da Indiana per 87 a 77, T'Wolves vittoriosi per 108 a 103 contro gli Hawks, Milwaukee batte 108 a 99 Phoenix e i Nets vincono 109 a 89 contro i 76ers. 

Lakers perdono a Houston 125 a 112, ma in pratica han giocato con il solo Sacre come vero lungo. L'unica nota positiva, anche se individuale e non di squadra, sono i 10.005 assist in carriera per Steve Nash. Prima di lui ci sono solo Stockton, Kidd, Mark Jackson e Magic.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Gennaio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ahah, comunque Garnett vuol fare il duro (premetto che rimane un gran agonista) eh, ma a mio avviso un pochino "pussy" lo è.



.. Ma proprio no


----------



## DR_1 (9 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2013)

i Lakers se non sbaglio sono alla quarta sconfitta consecutiva


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> i Lakers se non sbaglio sono alla quarta sconfitta consecutiva



Si purtroppo.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


>



Quella con Brown è BELLISSIMA. "I got feelings man"


----------



## DR_1 (10 Gennaio 2013)

15-20 Oggi. 15-21 Domani.

 la faccina vale più di mille parole.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

I Clippers hanno perso in casa dai Magic, Miami invece vittoria facile contro i Kings. I Bulls di Belinelli sconfitti dai Suns, mentre Dallas "mata" Memphis.


----------



## DR_1 (13 Gennaio 2013)

15-22 stanotte. Kyrie ci stupra 

Hill fuori tutta la stagione, si opera. Pau non ha superato ancora i test e Dwight forse dal prossimo week.

Sacre è un qualcosa di inguardabile, buono solo di trollare facendo il pistolero e sventolando l'asciugamano dalla panca.


----------



## DR_1 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Vinta


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

31+16 per DH12 e 31 pts per Kobe e Lakers vittoriosi contro i Bucks. Grande Gallinari con 25 punti trascina i Nuggets alla vittoria.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Lebron James raggiunge e supera quota 20.000 punti in NBA grazie ai suoi 25 punti nella vittoria degli Heat contro i Warriors.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2013)

39 punti, 8 rimbalzi e 7 assist. Lo odio, sportivamente parlando, ma è il più forte giocatore in questo momento. Incredibile come la vittoria del titolo gli abbia dato quella sicurezza che negli 8 precedenti anni sembrava non avere.


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2013)

Beh non poi così incredibile, semplicemente s'è tolto lo scimmione dalla spalla e adesso non gioca più con tutta quella pressione addosso, i risultati sono evidenti. Poi comunque ste partite in rs le ha sempre fatte anche a 20 anni.

P.S. E manco ha messo la terza marcia eh, Lebron si sta palesemente gestendo quest'anno, lui come tutta Miami, giocasse a tutta ogni sera questo qui metterebbe su cifre mai viste nella storia del giochino.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh non poi così incredibile, semplicemente s'è tolto lo scimmione dalla spalla e adesso non gioca più con tutta quella pressione addosso, i risultati sono evidenti. Poi comunque ste partite in rs le ha sempre fatte anche a 20 anni.
> 
> P.S. E manco ha messo la terza marcia eh, *Lebron si sta palesemente gestendo quest'anno*, lui come tutta Miami, giocasse a tutta ogni sera questo qui metterebbe su cifre mai viste nella storia del giochino.



Certo, però la facilità con cui mette su questi numeri ha dell'incredibile, nonostante è da quando è in NBA che fa così.


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 39 punti, 8 rimbalzi e 7 assist. Lo odio, sportivamente parlando, ma è il più forte giocatore in questo momento. Incredibile come la vittoria del titolo gli abbia dato quella sicurezza che negli 8 precedenti anni sembrava non avere.



ha cestisticamente abusato dei Lakers a suo piacimento..irreale

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 39 punti, 8 rimbalzi e 7 assist. Lo odio, sportivamente parlando, ma è il più forte giocatore in questo momento. Incredibile come la vittoria del titolo gli abbia dato quella sicurezza che negli 8 precedenti anni sembrava non avere.



ha cestisticamente abusato dei Lakers a suo piacimento..irreale


----------



## Van The Man (18 Gennaio 2013)

Stanotte dimostrazione di inquietante (per gli altri) onnipotenza di LBJ. Lakers con tanta volontà ma francamente poco altro, e la presenza in campo di Howard continua ad essere una tassa da pagare


----------



## Van The Man (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco i due tiri liberi con i quali Howard poteva pareggiare la partita: air ball e spingardata sul secondo ferro

http://youtu.be/sktTDGvhHsc


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh non poi così incredibile, semplicemente s'è tolto lo scimmione dalla spalla e adesso non gioca più con tutta quella pressione addosso, i risultati sono evidenti. Poi comunque ste partite in rs le ha sempre fatte anche a 20 anni.
> 
> P.S. E manco ha messo la terza marcia eh, Lebron si sta palesemente gestendo quest'anno, lui come tutta Miami, *giocasse a tutta ogni sera questo qui metterebbe su cifre mai viste nella storia del giochino*.










_"Che ha detto?" "Lascia stare..."_


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2013)

Lebron non è mai arrivato a prendersi 27 tiri di media in una stagione come MJ at his prime. Secondo te uno che segna 26 punti a partita con la miseria di 18 tiri di media cosa potrebbe fare se giocasse seriamente tutta la stagione? Uno che tira col 55% dal campo? 

Considerando poi che a livello di squadra saranno giusto un paio i sistemi difensivi che lo possono ingabbiare, a livello individuale invece non c'è rimasto proprio nessuno, stanotte ha umiliato Artest che storicamente è quello che difende meglio su di lui. 

Secondo me se volesse potrebbe tranquillamente viaggiare a 38-8-8, a rimbalzo e assist ci siamo, gli mancano i punti, non sarebbe un problema farne 38 a sera considerando la sua efficenza straordinaria, semplicemente non ne ha bisogno. Io ho paura di cosa farà questo qui a maggio ora che s'è sbloccato.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Gennaio 2013)

Lebron è totale.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Gennaio 2013)

Belinelli for the win... YESSS!

E' almeno il secondo canestro vittoria, dopo quello contro i Nets con la penetrazione su blocco di Noah. Grande Belino!






- - - Aggiornato - - -

Neanche Dirk sa fare un fade-away così


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lebron non è mai arrivato a prendersi 27 tiri di media in una stagione come MJ at his prime. Secondo te uno che segna 26 punti a partita con la miseria di 18 tiri di media cosa potrebbe fare se giocasse seriamente tutta la stagione? Uno che tira col 55% dal campo?
> 
> Considerando poi che a livello di squadra saranno giusto un paio i sistemi difensivi che lo possono ingabbiare, a livello individuale invece non c'è rimasto proprio nessuno, stanotte ha umiliato Artest che storicamente è quello che difende meglio su di lui.
> 
> Secondo me se volesse potrebbe tranquillamente viaggiare a 38-8-8, a rimbalzo e assist ci siamo, gli mancano i punti, non sarebbe un problema farne 38 a sera considerando la sua efficenza straordinaria, semplicemente non ne ha bisogno. Io ho paura di cosa farà questo qui a maggio ora che s'è sbloccato.



Al di là del fatto che sono numeri senza controprova se mi parli di media realizzativa per tiro (si può anche tirare il 100% se fai due tiri. Non è una scienza esatta la proporzione percentuale, nel basket), non c'è soltanto il signore "più conosciuto", nella foto 

Quando farà una stagione a 50 punti di media ti dirò che ha fatto vedere numeri mai visti


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ok che erano altri tempi, ma uno che ha fatto numeri incredibili c'è già stato e si chiamava Wilt.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Gennaio 2013)

E' vero, ma sono incredibili in modo diverso.

Io non ricordo nel basket moderno un giocatore che abbia dominato il gioco in tanti aspetti come Lebron. Sembra abbia un controllo assoluto sulla partita, la sua squadra e gli avversari.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma sono incredibili in modo diverso.
> 
> Io non ricordo nel basket moderno un giocatore che abbia dominato il gioco in tanti aspetti come Lebron. Sembra abbia un controllo assoluto sulla partita, la sua squadra e gli avversari.



Cosa intendi per moderno? Perché anche qui ci sarebbe la risposta


----------



## prebozzio (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per moderno? Perché anche qui ci sarebbe la risposta


Hai ragione, volevo dire da quando seguo (a fasi alterne) l'Nba, ovvero metà anni Novanta.

Ho conosciuto e amato Michael Jordan, il più grande che abbia mai visto. Il numero uno, un vincente assoluto. Ma meno totale di Lebron. Non significa meno forte, ma meno completo. Forse Magic Johnson è il più simile a Lebron da questo punto di vista. Non conosco abbastanza bene i vari Julius Erving e Oscar Robertson, ne ho letto le gesta e visto qualche immagine.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

E' altamente offensivo per sua maestà Magic essere paragonato a LBJ. Semmai dovrebbe essere il contrario


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

_Oh ragassi_ , ma parlando di numeri sarebbe giusto ricordare che stanotte Durant ne ha messi 52 eh...


----------



## Snake (19 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Al di là del fatto che sono numeri senza controprova se mi parli di media realizzativa per tiro (si può anche tirare il 100% se fai due tiri. Non è una scienza esatta la proporzione percentuale, nel basket), non c'è soltanto il signore "più conosciuto", nella foto
> 
> Quando farà una stagione a 50 punti di media ti dirò che ha fatto vedere numeri mai visti


Stiamo parlando di uno che se ne prende 18 di tiri a partita non 2, non è una scienza esatta ma che abbia un efficenza clamorosa è un dato di fatto, io ho ben pochi dubbi sul fatto che se giocasse seriamente in rs potrebbe farne 38 a partita. Di Wilt so perfettamente ma con tutto il rispetto altra epoca, giocava con dei nani e ocio, 50 punti di media certo, vatti però a vedere quanti tiri si prendeva


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> _Oh ragassi_ , ma parlando di numeri sarebbe giusto ricordare che stanotte Durant ne ha messi 52 eh...



con 21 su 21 ai liberi...non male


----------



## robs91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Grande il Beli, non me l'aspettavo così determinante..


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2013)

Le Bron Le Bron....

KEVIN DURANT SIGNORI. KD.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Le Bron Le Bron....
> 
> KEVIN DURANT SIGNORI. KD.



Quanto godrei se Durant oscurasse completamente quello là....


----------



## Van The Man (21 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi negli Usa è il MLK Day, giorno festivo, c'è quindi la possibilità di seguire un pò di partite in prima serata. Su Sky diretta alle 21.30 di New York-Brooklyn


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh non poi così incredibile, semplicemente s'è tolto lo scimmione dalla spalla e adesso non gioca più con tutta quella pressione addosso, i risultati sono evidenti. Poi comunque ste partite in rs le ha sempre fatte anche a 20 anni.
> 
> P.S. E manco ha messo la terza marcia eh, Lebron si sta palesemente gestendo quest'anno, lui come tutta Miami, giocasse a tutta ogni sera questo qui metterebbe su cifre mai viste nella storia del giochino.



Purtroppo è verissimo.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di uno che se ne prende 18 di tiri a partita non 2, non è una scienza esatta ma che abbia un efficenza clamorosa è un dato di fatto, io ho ben pochi dubbi sul fatto che se giocasse seriamente in rs potrebbe farne 38 a partita. Di Wilt so perfettamente ma con tutto il rispetto altra epoca, giocava con dei nani e ocio, 50 punti di media certo, vatti però a vedere quanti tiri si prendeva


C'è da dire che pure lui giocava abbastanza scazzato eh


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Spiacevole inconveniente per Anderson Varejao,vittima di una una trombosi (con conseguente embolia al polmone destro).Stagione finita per il centro brasiliano.Precedentemente aveva subito un infortunio al ginocchio,che lo teneva fuori da metà dicembre.*


Auguri di pronta guarigione a "Telespalla Bob"


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Due L di fila contro Toronto e Chicago, playoff sempre più un miraggio per i Lakers. Il bello è che non avremo scelte alte perché cedute ad altre franchigie.

Belinelli decisivo per i Bulls nella vittoria di stanotte per Chicago, mentre il derby della grande Mela va ai Nets.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quale playoff.Squadra costruita male,senza senno.Figurine prese a caso,allenatori scelti senza recepire le qualità del roster.Una figura di melma epocale.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## prebozzio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora canestro vittoria per il Beli, stavolta grazie a una giocata miracolosa di Noah


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahahaha la faccia di noah quando nessuno va a festeggiarlo!!!!


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2013)

l'intervento di Noah e' stato veramente "Rodmaniano"


----------



## Van The Man (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tra l'altro in casa-Lakers pare ci siano storie tesissime tra Kobe ed Howard. Quest'ultimo ha un atteggiamento inqualificabile, non solo in campo


----------



## prebozzio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Leggevo su vari forum di una possibile cessione di Howard ai Nets. E' chiaro che lui e Kobe non abbiano per nulla legato, il Mamba lo tratta come un pirla e lui si sente il più forte e simpatico al mondo.

E' un fallimento da tutti i punti di vista. Nash non può fare il Nash con Kobe accanto e sui suoi scarichi non ci sono veri tiratori da tre (Kobe e Metta in giornata hanno buone percentuali, ma non sono specialisti), la coppia Gasol-Howard non funziona e D'Antoni ha dichiarato che insieme in campo non li vuole quindi Pau farà il sesto uomo. Il più giovane dei big four è quello messo peggio fisicamente e psicologicamente, e il suo futuro è in forse (è in scadenza se non sbaglio). Kobe nei quarti quarti sparacchia a salve tutto quello che gli passa tra le mani.
La panchina è quel che è, e il monte salari fa paura.

La cosa migliore sarebbe una trade per qualche giocatore di complemento, ma i giocatori di LA sono difficili da muovere per età, stipendio, status di star.

Vederli perdere contro una squadra come Chicago senza Rose fa sorridere, superstars senza schemi battute da schemi senza individualità di spicco.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] strano che non hai ancora commentato la prestazione del tuo Kyrie


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ho esaurito le parole


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho esaurito le parole



Scambio alla pari con Gasol?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2013)

ho scoperto solo ieri che irving è australiano :O

comunque la situazione dei lakers è paradossale e difficile da risolvere,boh non so che pensare,il problema maggiore secondo me è d'antoni,troppo inadatto a questa squadra


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Leggevo su vari forum di una possibile cessione di Howard ai Nets. E' chiaro che lui e Kobe non abbiano per nulla legato, il Mamba lo tratta come un pirla e lui si sente il più forte e simpatico al mondo.
> 
> E' un fallimento da tutti i punti di vista. Nash non può fare il Nash con Kobe accanto e sui suoi scarichi non ci sono veri tiratori da tre (Kobe e Metta in giornata hanno buone percentuali, ma non sono specialisti), la coppia Gasol-Howard non funziona e D'Antoni ha dichiarato che insieme in campo non li vuole quindi Pau farà il sesto uomo. Il più giovane dei big four è quello messo peggio fisicamente e psicologicamente, e il suo futuro è in forse (è in scadenza se non sbaglio). Kobe nei quarti quarti sparacchia a salve tutto quello che gli passa tra le mani.
> La panchina è quel che è, e il monte salari fa paura.
> ...



Senza Rose e Deng, ma Chicago è tutto tranne che una squadretta..


----------



## prebozzio (25 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Senza Rose e Deng, ma Chicago è tutto tranne che una squadretta..


Non è una squadretta perché ha un'identità, un sistema di gioco, un coach con le palle quadrate, difende e ha schemi in attacco... ma in campo non c'erano individualità di spicco (esclusi Noah e Boozer, che non sono paragonabili alle stars losangeline  )


----------



## Van The Man (25 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ho scoperto solo ieri che irving è australiano :O
> 
> comunque la situazione dei lakers è paradossale e difficile da risolvere,boh non so che pensare,il problema maggiore secondo me è d'antoni,troppo inadatto a questa squadra



D'Antoni è sicuramente una parte del problema, ma non l'unico. La squadra è assemblata malissimo (cosa che secondo me era palese sin dall'estate), ci sono all-star che non possono giocare insieme, la variabile impazzita Metta ed una panchina che verrebbe sonoramente battuta dai top team di Eurolega. Qualsiasi tipo di coach farebbe fatica. Certo, lui in una ipotetica lista era all'ultimo posto di quelli da prendere


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quando ho tempo sintetizzo il pensiero di Zeno Pisani, insider Lakers, che è anche il mio in sostanza. Dico solo una cosa, il pesce puzza dalla testa...


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non è una squadretta perché ha un'identità, un sistema di gioco, un coach con le palle quadrate, difende e ha schemi in attacco... ma in campo non c'erano individualità di spicco (esclusi Noah e Boozer, che non sono paragonabili alle stars losangeline  )



Rose, Deng, Noah e Boozer sono praticamente 4 all stars, seguo sempre i Bulls e l'unico problema che hanno avuto è che in casa hanno perso diverse partite contro squadrette ridicole, a parte quello contro squadre da un ottimo record hanno un record molto positivo; difendono con grande intensità, hanno schemi davanti, pure Belinelli spesso ha palla in mano e si trova alla perfezione.
Magari non sono paragonabili ma Boozer nel 2013 è stato un mostro, con una buona squadra dietro (ben allenata) è quasi una bazzecola battere questi Lakers pieni di star che non si sono trovate dal primo giorno.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Rose, Deng, Noah e Boozer sono praticamente 4 all stars, seguo sempre i Bulls e l'unico problema che hanno avuto è che in casa hanno perso diverse partite contro squadrette ridicole, a parte quello contro squadre da un ottimo record hanno un record molto positivo; difendono con grande intensità, hanno schemi davanti, pure Belinelli spesso ha palla in mano e si trova alla perfezione.
> Magari non sono paragonabili ma Boozer nel 2013 è stato un mostro, con una buona squadra dietro (ben allenata) è quasi una bazzecola battere questi Lakers pieni di star che non si sono trovate dal primo giorno.



E va beh, ma Deng e Rose non c'erano! 
I Lakers anno concesso doppia cifra di punti a Butler (10), Robinson (11), Hamilton (13), Belinelli (15) e Hinrich (22). Il Boozer giocatore della settimana scorsa ha fatto solo 7/17, Noah la solita energia ma 2/8 dal campo, Gibson inesistente.
I Lakers hanno perso contro le seconde linee dei Bulls. Che Chicago al completo sia una contender non c'è dubbio, ma quelli che hanno affrontato i Lakers erano una versione alternativa.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Vittoria per i Denver Nuggets contro i Kings con un buon Gallinari autore di 14 pts, sconfitta per i Bulls contro i Wizards per 86 a 73 con Belinelli sottotono. NY perde contro i 76ers prendendo anche una sonora batosta, 97 a 80 il risultato finale. Vittoria di houston vs Brooklyn ed ancora Irving _beats the buzzer_ e regala la vittoria ai Cavs contro Toronto.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quando ho tempo sintetizzo il pensiero di Zeno Pisani, insider Lakers, che è anche il mio in sostanza. Dico solo una cosa, il pesce puzza dalla testa...



Allora in pratica Zeno dice che Pau è sfiduciato e vuole andarsene e Howard non è contento del suo stato attuale all'interno della franchigia, vuoi i pochi possessi ed il gioco di D'Antoni e vuoi il rapporto non idilliaco con Kobe. Se resta D'Antoni potrebbe non rifirmare. Lakers comunque scontenti del suo atteggiamento dentro e fuori dal campo. Inoltre in sostanza dice che la colpa principale è di Jim Buss, figlio di Jerry, che è un totale incapace. Inoltre sempre a causa di Jim, il cui orgoglio ha giocato brutti scherzi nella vicenda PJ(non va d'accordo con PJ da anni e dietro al rifiuto delle condizioni poste da PJ per il suo ritorno a El Segundo c'è appunto Buss figlio), i Lakers sono visti come una società poco seria e affidabile all'interno della Lega. In sostanza secondo Zeno il ciclo di questi Lakers è finito.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

I Celtics confermano la rottura del legamento crociato per Rajon Rondo. Stagione finita per lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vittoria per i Denver Nuggets contro i Kings con un buon Gallinari autore di 14 pts, sconfitta per i Bulls contro i Wizards per 86 a 73 con Belinelli sottotono. NY perde contro i 76ers prendendo anche una sonora batosta, 97 a 80 il risultato finale. Vittoria di houston vs Brooklyn ed ancora Irving _beats the buzzer_ e regala la vittoria ai Cavs contro Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Allora in pratica Zeno dice che Pau è sfiduciato e vuole andarsene e Howard non è contento del suo stato attuale all'interno della franchigia, vuoi i pochi possessi ed il gioco di D'Antoni e vuoi il rapporto non idilliaco con Kobe. Se resta D'Antoni potrebbe non rifirmare. Lakers comunque scontenti del suo atteggiamento dentro e fuori dal campo. Inoltre in sostanza dice che la colpa principale è di Jim Buss, figlio di Jerry, che è un totale incapace. Inoltre sempre a causa di Jim, il cui orgoglio ha giocato brutti scherzi nella vicenda PJ(non va d'accordo con PJ da anni e dietro al rifiuto delle condizioni poste da PJ per il suo ritorno a El Segundo c'è appunto Buss figlio), i Lakers sono visti come una società poco seria e affidabile all'interno della Lega. In sostanza secondo Zeno il ciclo di questi Lakers è finito.



ciclo finito mi sembra un esagerazione,ma è una giusta chiave di lettura...mi spiace solo per kobe,merita un fine carriera molto più dignitoso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2013)

non so come sia potuto succedere ma i lakers hanno vinto contro i thunder  , immenso kobe 
A parte tutto,di gran lunga la miglior partita di quest'anno dei lacustri


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2013)

stagione da MVP per melo comunque,altra prestazione monstre nella vittoria dei knicks per 106-104 su atlanta con 42 punti


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma.........MJ?


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Come detto da Morto, pare che per i suoi 50 anni MJ voglia tornare sul parquet. Per ora sono solo voci.

Comunque nella vittoria dei Nuggets contro i Pacers, grazi al libero a 4 decimi dalla fine di Iguodala, ben 27 punti per il Gallo.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Possiamo chiamarlo ufficialmente Kobe the passer


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2013)

The Passing Mamba!


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il mio inglese è una schifezza


----------



## Snake (30 Gennaio 2013)

Magic Kobe, o Kobe Johnson



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



o Kobe James


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Magic Kobe, o Kobe Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ban per lo spoiler 

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## prebozzio (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mi piace questo nuovo Kobe!


----------



## Van The Man (31 Gennaio 2013)

Si è concretizzata una trade di un certo rilievo sul triangolo Toronto-Memphis-Detroit. Rudy Gay va a Toronto, Ed Davis a Memphis, Calderon a Detroit, e Tayshaun Prince ed Austin Daye sempre ai Grizzlies


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

I Lakers perdono a Phoenix prendendo uno scarto di 16 punti nell'ultimo quarto coinciso con il nuovo infortunio di Howard alla spalla. Si era sul +10. Anthony guida i Knicks alla vittoria contro i Magic e fa segnare il record di franchigia per i Knicks nelle gare consecutive (30) con 20 o più punti. LBJ guida gli Heat alla vittoria per 105 a 85 contro i Nets in quel di Brooklyn e Gallinari show con 27 pts nella vittoria dei Nuggets contro i Rockets. Spettacolare questo suo canestro:








Van The Man ha scritto:


> Si è concretizzata una trade di un certo rilievo sul triangolo Toronto-Memphis-Detroit. Rudy Gay va a Toronto, Ed Davis a Memphis, Calderon a Detroit, e Tayshaun Prince ed Austin Daye sempre ai Grizzlies



Oltre a questa trade Colangelo ha confermato che i Raptors stanno cercando di cedere il Mago.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Notevole anche l'affondata nel traffico contro la difesa schierata, roba che possono permettersi in pochi nella lega. Io sto pregando perchè ogni volta che ha trovato un minimo di continuità poi è arrivato un infortunio a rovinare tutto. Gli ultimi mesi del gallo sono da all star fattio e finito, detto da uno che l'ha criticato molto ad inizio stagione (Kurt ricorderà ) ma questo è il Gallinari che merita elogi, è diventato anche molto efficente al tiro


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Notevole anche l'affondata nel traffico contro la difesa schierata, roba che possono permettersi in pochi nella lega. Io sto pregando perchè ogni volta che ha trovato un minimo di continuità poi è arrivato un infortunio a rovinare tutto. Gli ultimi mesi del gallo sono da all star fattio e finito, detto da uno che l'ha criticato molto ad inizio stagione (Kurt ricorderà ) ma questo è il Gallinari che merita elogi, è diventato anche molto efficente al tiro



Certo che ricordo  Scommettiamo che alla prossima tornerà a steccare al tiro? 

Questa è l'inchiodata sopra il ferro che cita snake:






"Gallinariiii, molto bene!"


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Gallo = Mr 4° quarto e anche se ne mette 27 quasi non te ne accorgi neanche più.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Per la felicità del nostro caro [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], Oden, che potrebbe tornare al basket giocato, avrebbe i Cavs in cima alla lista. Seconda cose, e molto più importante, col nuovo CBA approvato durante il lock out, avere tre stelle in una sola squadra sarà difficile e, visto che nel 2014 potrebbe uscire dal contratto, il caro LBJ potrebbe davvero far ritorno a Cleveland.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per la felicità del nostro caro [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], Oden, che potrebbe tornare al basket giocato, avrebbe i Cavs in cima alla lista. Seconda cose, e molto più importante, col nuovo CBA approvato durante il lock out, avere tre stelle in una sola squadra sarà difficile e, visto che nel 2014 potrebbe uscire dal contratto, il caro LBJ potrebbe davvero far ritorno a Cleveland.



si era parlato di james come post bryant anche,ma sinceramente preferirei durant


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si era parlato di james come post bryant anche,ma sinceramente preferirei durant



Mah, per me se James lascia South Beach ritorna a Cleveland (ok che con questo elemento non si deve dare nulla per scontato) e Durant per me rimane a OKC. I Lakers, dopo Bryant, devono cominciare una profonda rifondazione imho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, per me se James lascia South Beach ritorna a Cleveland (ok che con questo elemento non si deve dare nulla per scontato) e Durant per me rimane a OKC. I Lakers, dopo Bryant, devono cominciare una profonda rifondazione imho.



Si ovviamente sono d'accordo con te,però credo che l'unico giocatore che possa davvero sostituire bryant sia appunto durant,poi ovvio che dire che vada ai lacustri è un altro discorso..vabbè chi vivrà vedrà dovrà passare almeno un altro anno


----------



## Livestrong (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oden a Cleveland potrebbe fare bene, a Ohio State era dominante... Una scommessa che farei volentieri, ovviamente non dandogli la luna


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il dopo Bryant sarà Irving


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Oden a Cleveland potrebbe fare bene, a Ohio State era dominante... Una scommessa che farei volentieri, ovviamente non dandogli la luna



Ovviamente dipende tutto dal fisico, perché tecnicamente non si discute.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Il dopo Bryant sarà Irving



Quando scade il suo contratto?


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

2016


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> 2016



Mmmm sai che non sono così convinto che sarà lui il dopo Bryant? La mia paura è che ci aspetteranno anni di vacche magrissime.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dipende cosa fanno nel 2014, penso che Irving seguirà le orme di James se non gli faranno una squadra competitiva e l'anno zero per loro sarà proprio il 2014 quando James si libera da Miami, se torna a Cleveland Irving chiude la carriera lì e si apre una dinastia sennò vediamo, sarà anche per noi l'anno zero, dipende da Bryant se si ritira o meno, con lui, Artest e Gasol che scadono tutti in un colpo ci sarebbe lo spazio necessario per prendere dei top free agent


----------



## Livestrong (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ciucciate


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa fanno nel 2014, penso che Irving seguirà le orme di James se non gli faranno una squadra competitiva e l'anno zero per loro sarà proprio il 2014 quando James si libera da Miami, se torna a Cleveland Irving chiude la carriera lì e si apre una dinastia sennò vediamo, sarà anche per noi l'anno zero, dipende da Bryant se si ritira o meno, con lui, Artest e Gasol che scadono tutti in un colpo ci sarebbe lo spazio necessario per prendere dei top free agent



Il problema è che nel 2014 c'è poca roba, il solo Griffin se non sbaglio. Il resto, Wall compreso, non mi sembra roba da Lakers.

Edit: mi sa che Griffin non scade nel 2014. Mo controllo.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ciucciate





- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nel 2014 c'è poca roba, il solo Griffin se non sbaglio. Il resto, Wall compreso, non mi sembra roba da Lakers.
> 
> Edit: mi sa che Griffin non scade nel 2014. Mo controllo.



C'è il prescelto 

Comunque è relativo, puoi anche aspettare un paio d'anni e vedere cosa fa Durant senza ingolfarti il cap


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, il Prescelto potrebbe uscire dal contratto. Vediamo un po', di sicuro quest'anno per noi è andata. Il prossimo anno vedremo.


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque è ovvio che prima di tutto dipende da Howard se estende il contratto sennò l'anno prossimo si tanka sul serio.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Altra lite in casa Thunder. Dopo quella tra Ibaka e Durant in nottata c'è stata quella tra Westbrook, poi panchinato per quasi tutta la partita salvo essere richiamato nel finale da coach Brooks, e Sefolosha. Se i Thunder non decidono di remare tutti dalla stessa parte non vedo come gli Heat possano perdere questo titolo.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Altra lite in casa Thunder. Dopo quella tra Ibaka e Durant in nottata c'è stata quella tra Westbrook, poi panchinato per quasi tutta la partita salvo essere richiamato nel finale da coach Brooks, e Sefolosha. Se i Thunder non decidono di remare tutti dalla stessa parte non vedo come gli Heat possano perdere questo titolo.


concordo assolutamente visto che in questa regular season gli Heat si stanno "riposando"


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Importante vittoria dei Lakers a Minneapolis contro i T'Wolves, senza DH12, e con Kobe in versione Magic. Molto positivi anche Gasol e Nash. Altra W per i Nuggets contro gli Hornets e ancora ottima prova di Danilo che chiude con 18 pts anche se con 8/18 al tiro, ma fa niente. I Knicks, guidati dal solito Melo, battono i Kings e i Nets sconfiggono i Bulls di un comunque positivo Belinelli autore di 18 pts. Infine i Celtics vincono nonostante gli infortuni (oltre a Rondo pare che abbia finito la stagione anche Sullinger) e agli Heat non basta un'ottima prova di LBJ per evitare la sconfitta contro i Pacers.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

*Joe Johnson manda al bar Chris Bosh*


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Irving mostruoso! Sul 101 a 100 a favore dei Thunder Irving piazza il parziale decisivo firmando gli ultimi 15 punti dei Cavs. 13 in proprio e 2 con l'assist per Thompson. Chapeau!


----------



## Livestrong (3 Febbraio 2013)

Questo È un fenomeno assoluto


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri si sono svolte solo tre partite. I Celtica battono i Clips 106 a 104, i Lakers vincono contro Detroit 98 a 97 (e come al solito dilapidano un cospicuo vantaggio) e Miami ha la meglio nel finale su Toronto.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Eh bé


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

31 pts con 13/14 dal campo, di chi sto parlando?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 31 pts con 13/14 dal campo, di chi sto parlando?


e 8 rimbalzi e 8 assist, se non ricordo male.

E pensare che c'è chi dice non sia il migliore


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2013)

sarebbe stata una tripla doppia da leggenda


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

@<a href="http://www.milanworld.net/member.php?u=227" target="_blank">Snake</a>

va bè quando non è annata c'è poco da fare. Stanotte contro i Nets non ci sarà Howard per problemi alla spalla e Metta perché squalificato dalla NBA dopo il flagrant su Knight.

Questo il fallo incriminato:


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Febbraio 2013)

kobe


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gallo  stanotte ha fatto un canestro pazzesco


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Gallo  stanotte ha fatto un canestro pazzesco


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Impressive Gallo!


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gallinari nelle ultime 5 partite: 21.6 punti, 4.8 rimbalzi, 2.6 assist con il 57.5% da 2 e il 43.75% da 3.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> kobe


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque 7a vittoria di fila per i Nuggets.


----------



## DannySa (6 Febbraio 2013)

Che bestia


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ritorno di Bargnani ma Raptors sconfitti dai Celtics. Per il Mago 13 punti.


----------



## DR_1 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori anche Gasol minimo per 6 settimane. Direi stagione finita.

Stanotte duello Sacre-Collins sotto canestro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Febbraio 2013)

ma gasol non doveva essere traddato?


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

I sei dello *Slam Dunk contest*

_WEST_:

Eric Bledsoe

Jeremy Evans

Kenneth Faried

_EAST_:

Gerald Green

Terrence Ross

James White


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I sei dello *Slam Dunk contest*
> 
> _WEST_:
> 
> ...



non ci sono più gli slam dunk di una volta...comunque sia punto su faried per la vittoria finale


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Vincerà Gerald Green, ma occhio anche a James White.

Comunque batostona in quel di Boston. Celtici ci battono 116 a 95. Nell'altra partita della serata tra Denver e Chicago salta il derby italiano perché Belinelli si è scavigliato. Gallinari mette 15 punti, Denver vince 128 a 96.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ma a chicago c'è finito Tognaccini? in un mese s'è infortunato tutto il quintetto titolare (o quasi)


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Celtics sfigatissimi. Stagione finita pure per Barbosa che si è rotto i legamenti del ginocchio.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quello che sta facendo LBJ in queste ultime 7 partite è qualcosa di irreale.


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2013)

dopo Rondo un'altra tegola tremenda


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto mi stanno sulle palle 'sti raptors!


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2013)

Uno tsunami a maggio si abbatterà sulla Nba


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Uno tsunami a maggio si abbatterà sulla Nba



?


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2013)

dmztherockbear ha scritto:


> ?



lbj


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Leggevo che i numeri che sta mettendo in queste ultime 7 partite LBJ prima di lui li aveva messi solo Wilt (che a livello di statistiche è ancora meglio).


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ha una percentuale al tiro in questa prima metà di stagione incredibile, così come il numero di falli commessi. Sta facendo meno triple doppie di quanto pensassi, ma ha medie altissime: garantisce un contributo solido e costante, senza picchi.
Straordinario il miglioramento nel tiro da tre.

E' sempre più immarcabile, Lebron con la sua presenza trasformerebbe con la sua sola presenza ogni squadra (anche Charlotte) in una contender.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> così come il numero di falli commessi.



Bé su sto punto lo si sa il perché 

Ciò nonostante è il più forte della Lega a mani basse.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé su sto punto lo si sa il perché
> 
> Ciò nonostante è il più forte della Lega a mani basse.


Però anche contro gliene fischiano pochi


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Però anche contro gliene fischiano pochi



Mah, non ne sono molto convinto. Non ho i numeri in mano ma direi che di falli contro gliene fischiano un po'.


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fra un paio d'anni arriva Wiggins a sistemare le cose


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, non ne sono molto convinto. Non ho i numeri in mano ma direi che di falli contro gliene fischiano un po'.



Lungi da me dire che Lebron sia vessato dagli arbitri, ma a volte la sua strapotenza fisica nasconde alcuni contatti


----------



## DR_1 (13 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

_Adesso Jordan starebbe pensando di tornare ancora sul parquet, stavolta solo per festeggiare i suoi primi cinquant'anni. Michael il Grande, che ora è il padrone dei Charlotte Bobcats, dopo aver fatto l'azionista di minoranza e il presidente dei Washington Wizards, per tenersi in forma ogni tanto si allena (in particolare gli piace ancora 'l'uno contro unò) e in questo periodo avrebbe intensificato le sedute assieme ai suoi ragazzi. L'obiettivo è di tornare sul parquet per almeno un quarto d'ora._

Jordan *__*


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


>



ROTFL Datome


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2013)

Clutch Kawhi


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Howard dichiara che a fine stagione andrà in free agency. Quindi non è sicuro che rimanga ad L.A. (io credo di si, siamo gli unici che gli possono dare il massimo salariale).



Frikez ha scritto:


> Clutch Kawhi



Sarà felice [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (14 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Howard dichiara che a fine stagione andrà in free agency. Quindi non è sicuro che rimanga ad L.A. (io credo di si, siamo gli unici che gli possono dare il massimo salariale).
> 
> 
> 
> Sarà felice [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


sooka 


Ve l'avevo detto di howard eh


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Stanotte è stata la nottata di due big games, Lakers-Clippers e Thunder-Heat.

Il derby losangelino va ai Clippers che contro i Lakers fanno 3/3 in stagione e ciò non capitava dal 92/93. Clippers troppo più forti e illegali al tiro da 3 con 16/30. 125 a 101 per i Clippers.

In Oklahoma va in scena il meglio che la NBA possa offrire. Assolutamente illegali Durant (40 pts) e Lebron James (39+12+7). Vincono gli Heat 110 a 100.

Due notizie:

- giornata tristissima quella di ieri per lo sport americano, per la NBA e per i tifosi dei Lakers. Il Dottor Jerry Buss, owner dei Lakers, sta morendo di cancro. Ora si spiegano alcune scelte come il ritiro affrettato dei numeri di Wilkes e Shaq e come la "faraonica" campagna acquisti di quest'estate. Dieci titoli NBA in più di 30 anni. #PrayersForDrBuss

- in NBA si è accesso un dibattito alimentato dalle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Michael Jordan. Secondo MJ il suo vero erede è Kobe Bryant e ad oggi Kobe è meglio di LBJ perché 5 titoli sono maggiori di 1


----------



## robs91 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Lebron


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Stanotte è stata la nottata di due big games, Lakers-Clippers e Thunder-Heat.
> 
> Il derby losangelino va ai Clippers che contro i Lakers fanno 3/3 in stagione e ciò non capitava dal 92/93. Clippers troppo più forti e illegali al tiro da 3 con 16/30. 125 a 101 per i Clippers.
> 
> ...



Beh direi che Mike ha abbracciato il tema:"La matematica non è un'opinione"....,anche se parer mio,l'impatto di LBJ,tecnico e fisico,non ha eguali negli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> l'impatto di LBJ,tecnico e fisico,non ha eguali negli ultimi 20 anni.



MJ.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimi 20 anni infatti....


Mike ha dato il meglio(per come la vedo io),seconda metà anni '80,primissimi anni '90.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultimi 20 anni infatti....
> 
> 
> Mike ha dato il meglio(per come la vedo io),seconda metà anni '80,primissimi anni '90.



Vent'anni fa si era nel 1993, nel pieno dei primissimi anni '90. Che poi in realtà lui l'ha spiegata a tutti anche nei tre anni del ritorno.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vent'anni fa si era nel 1993, nel pieno dei primissimi anni '90. Che poi in realtà lui l'ha spiegata a tutti anche nei tre anni del ritorno.



Primissimi intendevo ovviamente il primo triennio.Poi ci furono gli altre titoli,però ritengo che il meglio l'abbia dato prima,anche se ricordo solo l'ultimo Mike,ma vedendo molti filmati penso che quel che dico non sia lontano dalla realtà.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Primissimi intendevo ovviamente il primo triennio.Poi ci furono gli altre titoli,però ritengo che il meglio l'abbia dato prima.



Eh bé il primo triennio è stato 91/92/93 (va bé ci sarebbe anche il 90), anno dei tre titoli


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eh bé il primo triennio è stato 91/92/93 (va bé ci sarebbe anche il 90), anno dei tre titoli



Infatti ho chiaramente detto "ultimi 20 anni".


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho chiaramente detto "ultimi 20 anni".



Ed infatti sto dicendo una boiata 

Comunque per me anche nel post ritiro ha avuto un impatto clamoroso superiore a quello di LBJ. Sia chiaro che non voglio sminuire quello che sta facendo LBJ, ma per me quello che ha fatto il Dio è inarrivabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ed infatti sto dicendo una boiata
> 
> Comunque per me anche nel post ritiro ha avuto un impatto clamoroso superiore a quello di LBJ. Sia chiaro che non voglio sminuire quello che sta facendo LBJ, ma per me quello che ha fatto il Dio è inarrivabile.



Questo è un altro paio di maniche,però siamo di fronte a 2 cestiti TOTALI.Nonostante quelli della nostra generazione siano cresciuti con il mito di Mike Air,aspetterei fine carriera per giudicare LBJ.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2013)

Beh ci sarebbe anche lo Shaq del three peat comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Se Shaq avesse avuto un'altra testa.....


con tutti i suoi limiti mentali è stato un grandissimo.Con KB ha fatto la storia dei primi anni del nuovo millennio....


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Per i suoi 50 anni....






Nè Wilt, nè Kobe, nè LBJ. Spiace, nessuno di questi è così.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Per forza, loro non sono come Magic


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

i Lakers perdono la loro guida....e' scomparso Jerry Buss


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie di tutto Dottore, RIP


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

R.i.p Jerry


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

ha proiettato i Lakers nel mito


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Rip


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Super Gallinari contro Boston questa notte. Con 26 punti "mata" i Celtics.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2013)

sono curioso di vedere i Nuggets e Gallinari ai play off...saranno un cliente molto difficile


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il barba Harden mette a segno 46 punti e stende i suoi ex compagni di OKC


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nel pre partita di Lakers-Celtics (che ha visto i gialloviola dominare i verdastri di Boston, con risultato finale 113 a 99) tributo al Dottor Jerry Buss:


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Un brutto Gallinari nella sconfitta dei Nuggets in quel di Washington D.C., malissimo invece Bargnani (0 pts per lui) nella vittoria dei Raptors contro i Knicks. La Chicago di Belinelli (12 pts per lui) vince facile contro i Bobcats. Rockets corsari a Brooklyn, Thunder facile sui T'Wolves con un Westbrook da 37 pts e Celtics in totale controllo e vittoriosi contro i Suns. Gran vittoria dei Warriors all'OT contro gli Spurs mentre i Lakers battono in volata i Blazers con 40 pts di Kobe Bryant ed un solidissimo Howard.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Febbraio 2013)

Per la gioia di [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Febbraio 2013)

vittoria dei lakers a dallas per 103-99 ancora un grandissimo kobe


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia chicago  da quando s'è rotto hinrich non ne hanno più indovinata una  3 partite quasi di fila senza superare 75 punti =____=


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vittoria dei lakers a dallas per 103-99 ancora un grandissimo kobe



Per Cuban: Amnesty THAT 

Però oggi mazzate dai Nuggets che erano privi di Gallinari.


----------



## Frikez (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ehm


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbe come lanciare un salame in una galleria


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ehm



Gran porcella questa


----------



## DannySa (27 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ehm



Accipicchia


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ehm



Troppo timida.


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2013)

rotfl


----------



## prebozzio (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahah, crowd fail


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

E nessuno commenta i 54 di steph curry?


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

o la tripla doppia spaziale sfiorata da LBJ con 40 punti 16 rebounds e 8 assist....


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2013)

O la tripla doppia di KD in 2 quarti e mezzo, o i 28 rimbalzi di Tysone ma soprattutto la resurrezione di Germano O'Neal


----------



## prebozzio (28 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E nessuno commenta i 54 di steph curry?



Lo adoro, in questa stagione sta giocando in modo spaziale


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E nessuno commenta i 54 di steph curry?



Spaziale.

Comunque i Lakers si stanno avvicinando all'ottavo posto ad ovest grazie alla vittoria di stanotte contro dei T'Wolves rimaneggiati. Gran prova di Kobe buoni Howard, Nash e Jamison.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mostruoso Noah nella vittoria dei Bulls contro i 76ers. Per lui 21 pts, 21 rbs e 11 blocks.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Marzo 2013)

Se i lakers vanno ai playoffs la loro scelta va a Cleveland, ergo dovete farcela


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Marzo 2013)

I Pippers  vincono contro i Pacers.


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se i lakers vanno ai playoffs la loro scelta va a Cleveland, ergo dovete farcela



Suns


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (1 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Suns



Va ai suns se rimanete fuori dai po, e in quel caso a noi tocca quella di miami


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2013)

discreta prestazione nella Notte di Noah: 24 punti 21 rimbalzi e 11 blocks...spaventoso


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Marzo 2013)

Ma...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2013)

Show di Chandler che con 35 pts guida i Nuggets alla vittoria contro i Thunder, a cui non basta un super Westbrook. Il Gallo ritorna in campo dopo l'infortunio, gioca 22' e mette a referto 7 pts. Continua il periodo nero di Bargnani, dopo una sfilza di 0 consecutivi in nottata mette a referto 8 pts ma i Raptors perdono contro i Pacers. Knicks vittoriosi in quel della capitale, Warriors sconfitti a Boston mentre i clippers facile facile sui Cavaliers. Agli Heat va la sfida contro i Grizzlies, LBJ 18 pts e Wade 22 e gli Spurs bastonano 130 a 102 i Kings.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma....


----------



## DR_1 (4 Marzo 2013)

Il 24 stanotte SPAZIALE

Vintage Mamba


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Marzo 2013)

Un gran bel Kobe mi han detto 

Ma Ibaka? Avete visto che ha fatto a Griffin? Posto che per me ha fatto bene, perché Griffin mi sta sulle pelotas in modo incredibile, ma se sta cosa l'avrebbe fatta Artest sarebbe successo di tutto. Invece ad Ibaka han dato solo un flagrant di tipo 1.


----------



## Snake (4 Marzo 2013)

35 

anni

ad 

Agosto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2013)

il prescelto lascialo laaaaaa qui c'è il mambaaaaa


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Marzo 2013)

Cleveland Cavaliers-New York Knicks 97-102 (Speights 23, Irving 22; Stoudemire 22, Smith 18)

Milwaukee Bucks-Utah Jazz 109-108 dts (Ellis 34, Jennings 20; Favors 23, Millsap 22)

New Orleans Hornets-Orlando Magic 102-105 (Davis, Gordon 17; Afflalo 26, Nelson 15)

Minnesota Timberwolves-Miami Heat 81-97 (Williams 25, Rubio 14; Wade 32, James 20)

Denver Nuggets-Atlanta Hawks 104-88 (Brewer 22, Lawson 18; Horford 18, Smith, Teague 15)

Portland Trail Blazers-Charlotte Bobcats 122-105 (Aldridge 23, Batum 20; Sessions 18, Kidd-Gilchrist 17)

Golden State Warriors-Toronto Raptors 125-118 (Lee 29, Curry 26; Gay, Bargnani 26)

Per Gallinari solo 7 punti, mentre Bargnani ha sfoderato una prestazione stile scorso anno quando era il go-to-guy dei Raptors. Miami 15 W in fila e riscrive il record di franchigia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Marzo 2013)

sessions e kidd-glichrist sono sprecati nei bobcats


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2013)

42-7-12 

a 35 anni

in back to back

dopo che eravamo sotto di 25

SOLO LUI


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

credo che x Kobe ormai qualsiasi aggettivo sia sprecato....


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> 42-7-12
> 
> a 35 anni
> 
> ...



Overrated


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il prescelto lascialo laaaaaa qui c'è il mambaaaaa


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Marzo 2013)

20 punti per Gallinari nella vittoria dei Nuggets contro i Clippers. KD mattatore della sfida vinta per 95 a 94 da OKC contro i Knicks, a cui non basta un irreale JR Smith da 36 punti.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2013)

Belinelli l'uomo dell'ultimo tiro


----------



## DR_1 (9 Marzo 2013)

Non ci sono parole per Kobe. Non ci sono parole.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Marzo 2013)

Grandioso Beli, finale da leader.

Povero Mago, ancora problemi al gomito... ecco perché da quando era tornato era l'ombra di se stesso...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Youtube:






Senza te.....


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

Sopravvalutato 

Comunque Bargnani è uscito dopo 8 minuti di gioco a causa di un iperestensione del gomito già infortunato. E' uscito in lacrime. Belinelli 22 pts e clutch shot nella vittoria dei Bulls contro i Jazz. Miami vince la 17esima di fila e agguanta il record di RS degli Spurs, che ora sentono anche il fiato dei Thunder che si avvicinano sempre di più alla 1^ posizione ad ovest.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2013)

Non ci sono parole


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

Ancora non ci credo. Quello che ha fatto è roba da MJ ragazzi.

35 anni ad agosto.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Altre L per Houston, Utah e Warriors. Manna dal cielo per i Lakers. Ottava vittoria di fila per i Nuggets con 11 punti di Gallinari e 32 di Lawson. Knicks vincenti ma perdono Stoudemire che dovrà essere operato e ne avrà per 6 settimane.

Comunque, avremo un 4° italiano nella NBA? Forse si.


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Altre L per Houston, Utah e Warriors. Manna dal cielo per i Lakers. Ottava vittoria di fila per i Nuggets con 11 punti di Gallinari e 32 di Lawson. Knicks vincenti ma perdono Stoudemire che dovrà essere operato e ne avrà per 6 settimane.
> 
> Comunque, avremo un 4° italiano nella NBA? Forse si.



E chi sarebbe il papabile?


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbe il papabile?



Datome. E' seguito dai Celtics e da altre 4 squadre NBA. L'interesse dei verdi pare molto forte e lui ha intenzione di cogliere la palla al balzo.


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2013)

A talento ci sta alla grande in Nba, certo che fisicamente dovrebbe mettere un bel pò di massa


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Io spero che decida di restare in Europa e che al massimo i presunti interessamenti delle squadre NBA siano solo una richiesta di informazioni e basta, perché il prossimo anno al 99% la sua prossima squadra sarà Milano e vederlo in maglia Olimpia sarebbe un piacere perché ad oggi tolti i 3 che sono di là è il miglior giocatore italiano, anche più di Hackett. Poi se l'interesse di Celtics e delle altre è vero, bé fossi in lui io ci proverei.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Marzo 2013)

Ai celtics va a far cosa? A pulire i cessi?


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ai celtics va a far cosa? A pulire i cessi?



Ah bo, c'è da chiederlo ai Celtics visto che lo vogliono. 

Comunque non sottovalutate Datome. Anch'io credo che farebbe meglio a stasera in Europa, ma è comunque molto forte.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Marzo 2013)

Fossi in Datome cercherei di fare grandi cose in Europa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

beh se ce davvero la possibilità di andare in nba,io andrei è un occasione più unica che rara,mal che va torni in europa e in più nel "curriculm" puoi dire di aver giocato in nba


----------



## Livestrong (11 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ah bo, c'è da chiederlo ai Celtics visto che lo vogliono.
> 
> Comunque non sottovalutate Datome. Anch'io credo che farebbe meglio a stasera in Europa, ma è comunque molto forte.



Forte quanto vuoi, ma nel suo ruolo fisicamente per la NBA è imbarazzante, farebbe fare a un derozan qualsiasi la figura del lebron


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Forte quanto vuoi, ma nel suo ruolo fisicamente per la NBA è imbarazzante, farebbe fare a un derozan qualsiasi la figura del lebron



Attenzione però, cosa intendi per fisicamente imbarazzante? Che è leggero? Allora si, ma ovviamente lo pomperanno un bel po', perché in realtà ha atletismo e stazza (intesa come altezza) per fare il 3 anche di là. Se invece parliamo di qualità tecniche, ha un tiro quasi immarcabile e per l'NBA di oggi è tanta roba. 

Belinelli, dopo anni di "poca roba", sta dimostrando di poterci stare, come cambio naturalmente. Esattamente la stessa cosa che penso di Datome, cioè che come cambio i suoi 10/15 minuti, se non di più, li può fare tranquillamente. Poi va bé se io fossi in lui rimarrei in Europa, perché ha le qualità per fare ottime cose anche di qua.


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2013)

Ci sta Novak in Nba che non sa fare altro che tirare sugli scarichi figuriamoci Datome


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ci sta Novak in Nba che non sa fare altro che tirare sugli scarichi figuriamoci Datome



Esattamente.


Comunque operazione aggancio per i Lakers che battendo ieri i Bulls agguantano appunto i Jazz all'ottavo posto ad ovest. Howard dominante sotto i tabelloni e un ottimo Bryant, as usual, e belle cose anche da Clark e Nash. Miami batte Indiana e suona la 18esima in fila, mentre i Thunder battono agevolmente i Celtics.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

se non erro indiana era l'unica squadra a non aver perso ancora con miami,chapeau,nonostante mi stiano sulla fessura della capocchia.
Però vorrei vederli con una vera concorrenza


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omaggio in ritardo.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, cosa intendi per fisicamente imbarazzante? Che è leggero? Allora si, ma ovviamente lo pomperanno un bel po', perché in realtà ha atletismo e stazza (intesa come altezza) per fare il 3 anche di là. Se invece parliamo di qualità tecniche, ha un tiro quasi immarcabile e per l'NBA di oggi è tanta roba.
> 
> Belinelli, dopo anni di "poca roba", sta dimostrando di poterci stare, come cambio naturalmente. Esattamente la stessa cosa che penso di Datome, cioè che come cambio i suoi 10/15 minuti, se non di più, li può fare tranquillamente. Poi va bé se io fossi in lui rimarrei in Europa, perché ha le qualità per fare ottime cose anche di qua.



Però Beli ha avuto bisogno di tanti anni di esperienza: è ancora giovane ma è negli USA da sei stagioni, due anni a Golden State e uno a Toronto ha fatto pratica e poi è stato decisivo per la sua crescita stare due anni con Paul. Aveva una formazione europea, ma giocando là per sei anni e avendone solo ventuno ha potuto cambiare impostazione e mentalità. Per tirare fuori il meglio ha avuto bisogno del sistema di gioco perfetto.

Auguro a Gigi ogni fortuna, come dite il tiro non è in discussione, sa mettere palla a terra, ha arresto e tiro e altezza. Ora come ora non credo sarebbe in grado di reggere l'impatto fisico con i mostri americani, e nonostante la bravura in difesa non so come marcherebbe gente di almeno dieci chili più pesante.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2013)

Vogliamo parlare della SPAVENTOSA schiacciata di Jordan di questa notte?


----------



## DR_1 (11 Marzo 2013)

Tentato omicidio.

No vabbè, poster stupendo (nonostante la palese differenza "fisica") 
Testa sopra il ferro, rimane in aria e la violenza, soprattutto la violenza.. atleticamente parlando un mostro.

Peccato che ai liberi sembra D12, forse anche peggio.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro è anche mancino


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare della SPAVENTOSA schiacciata di Jordan di questa notte?



Vista a velocità normale fa paura. Roba che uno non difende più per il resto della carriera.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Gli Spurs hanno dato una bella ripassatina ai Thunder. Denver vince contro Phoenix ma solo 5 punti per Gallinari, mentre i Knicks crollano letteralmente contro i Warriors. 63 pts soltanto per i Newyorkesi.


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

Howard torna sul luogo del delitto e sfodera una prestazione super : 39 punti e 16 rebounds


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Ricky Rubio.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Howard torna sul luogo del delitto e sfodera una prestazione super : 39 punti e 16 rebounds



e 39 tiri liberi tentati 

Hack-a-Dwight!


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma la cheerleader che si bomba Spoelstra?


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Marzo 2013)

Lakers sconfitti dagli Hawks ma la vera tegola è l'infortunio alla caviglia di Bryant che pare serio. Miami inanella la 20^ W di fila, Denver batte NY con 16 pts del Gallo (male al tiro però), batosta per i Bulls sconfitti dai Kings con Belinelli 0 su 9 al tiro per 0 punti.. Vittoria agevole per i Thunder vs i Jazz.

Per Bargnani stagione finita sempre per i problemi al gomito e pare che salti pure gli Europei.



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma la cheerleader che si bomba Spoelstra?



Foto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

ieri ho visto solo il primo quarto e la partia è stata ampiamente comrpomessa per i 2 falli di howard in quanto,5 minuti? speriamo che per kobe non sia nulla di grave altrimenti siamo nella shit più totale


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Marzo 2013)

Kobe out indefinitivamente. Potrebbe tornare tra un paio di partite o potrebbe tornare a fine RS. Ora è davvero dura.


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]












Eh l'amore 
Sembra che stiano insieme da 6 anni..24-6=18


----------



## Livestrong (14 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Kobe out indefinitivamente. Potrebbe tornare tra un paio di partite o potrebbe tornare a fine RS. Ora è davvero dura.


*la caviglia infortunata di Kobe*


----------



## Livestrong (16 Marzo 2013)

"stagione finita".

Non per Kobe, in quintetto STANOTTE contro i Pacers. 2 giorni dopo quella distorsione. DUE.


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Vediamo quanto regge quella caviglia.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Grandissima e ripeto grandissima vittoria dei Lakers in uno dei campi più difficili della Nba per 99 a 93 a Indianapolis. Grandissimo Jamison, Blake (vero MVP) e un ottimo Howard oltre che a Metta. Kobe gioca solo 12' ma la sua presenza per me è stata fondamentale nonostante gli 0 punti. Ha lanciato un messaggio alla squadra.

Vittoria numero 21 di fila per i Miami Heat che ora pareggiano il record dei Bucks datato 70/71 (e guarda caso vittoria numero 21 proprio contro i Bucks), ottimo Gallinari con 15 punti nella vittoria dei Nuggets contro i Grizzlies. Ottimo vittoria per i Bulls contro i Warriors per 113 a 95 e con un buon contributo di Belinelli autore di 13 punti.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Gran vittoria al cardiopalma per i Nuggets a Chicago contro i Bulls per 119 a 118, ma vittoria contestata a causa di una presunza interferenza a canestro di Noah sul tiro clutch di Belinelli che avrebbe dato la vittoria ai Bulls. Lakers sconfitti di 23 a Phoenix sempre senza Kobe e Pau, mentre gli Heat hanno infilato la 22^ battendo i Celtics al Boston Garden.

Datome non dovrebbe sbarcare in Nba, per ulteriori news -----> QUI


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Marzo 2013)

Nuggets corsari ad Oklahoma con un buon Gallinari (anche se malino al tiro) con 13 pts e 8 rbs. Mentre i Clippers affondano a Sacramento contro i Kings per 116 a 101.


----------



## Frikez (21 Marzo 2013)

I Cavs    

Ritiro tutto


----------



## prebozzio (21 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], vi siete fatti rimontare 27 punti di vantaggio nel terzo quarto?


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Lebron..


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2013)

Non vedo come Lebron non possa vincere l'MVP della RS, il titolo e probabilmente anche l'MVP delle Finals. Troppe forte e troppo forti gli Heat.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2013)

ESPN America si pone questa domanda:


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Beh non per essere di parte a tutti i costi, ma si sapeva che Gallinari aveva doti tecniche e mentali adattissime alla NBA. Il suo problema sono sempre stati i piccoli infortuni che ha subito... Anthony dall'altra parte é fortissimo ma é uno che non vincerà mai niente, le sue squadre con lui in campo giocano peggio di quando non c'é, anche se appunto a livello di abilità cestistica e di fisico c'é poco da dire, é un bisonte fisicamente e sa metterla da ogni dove

Lo vedo simile ad un Ibrahimovic, per fare un paragone calcistico


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh non per essere di parte a tutti i costi, ma si sapeva che Gallinari aveva doti tecniche e mentali adattissime alla NBA. Il suo problema sono sempre stati i piccoli infortuni che ha subito... Anthony dall'altra parte é fortissimo ma é uno che non vincerà mai niente, le sue squadre con lui in campo giocano peggio di quando non c'é, anche se appunto a livello di abilità cestistica e di fisico c'é poco da dire, é un bisonte fisicamente e sa metterla da ogni dove
> 
> Lo vedo simile ad un Ibrahimovic, per fare un paragone calcistico



A dire il vero la domanda era "chi ci ha guadagnato in questa trade?" (che ha portato Harrington, Chandler, Mozgov e Gallinari a Denver e Melo a NY) e non "chi è più forte tra Melo e il Gallo?", ma ciò non toglie che sottoscrivo in toto quanto hai detto tu 

Rispondendo al quesito della ESPN ovviamente, ad oggi, dico che ci ha guadagnato Denver. I risultati sono ben visibili. C'è anche da dire che la flessione dei Knicks è dovuta soprattutto agli infortuni, ma quando hai una squadra vecchia e giocatori propensi all'infortunio è abbastanza normale.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Si certo, ma le figure chiave di quella trade sono loro due


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma le figure chiave di quella trade sono loro due



Assolutamente


----------



## smallball (23 Marzo 2013)

Miami fa 25...la striscia continua


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2013)

Quest'anno sarà pura formalità per gli Heat,sia in Conference che per l'anello.Hanno preso una consapevolezza nei loro mezzi(e mi riferisco soprattutto a LUI)che non avevano negli anni passati.Sembrano giocare al gatto col topo e questo era chiaro fin dall'inizio a tutti,almeno credo.Non vedo chi li possa impensierire.


----------



## Snake (23 Marzo 2013)

Lebron farà la post season più devastante di sempre


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno sarà pura formalità per gli Heat,sia in Conference che per l'anello.Hanno preso una consapevolezza nei loro mezzi(e mi riferisco soprattutto a LUI)che non avevano negli anni passati.Sembrano giocare al gatto col topo e questo era chiaro fin dall'inizio a tutti,almeno credo.*Non vedo chi li possa impensierire*.



hai detto bene,non c'è nessuno contender seria oltre agli heat,tutte squadre che stanno rifondando o che non sono all'altezza,con una contender seria non so se vincerebbero così facilmente l'anello


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> hai detto bene,non c'è nessuno contender seria oltre agli heat,tutte squadre che stanno rifondando o che non sono all'altezza,con una contender seria non so se vincerebbero così facilmente l'anello



Probabilmente si rivedrà la finale del 2012,ma con i Thunder che non credo rappresentino un ostacolo serio,anzi ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Marzo 2013)

I Thunder senza il Barba hanno perso moltissimo. In più quest'anno ci sono state diverse beghe interne tra Durant-Westbrook-Ibaka. Per me arriveranno alle finali, ma verranno spazzati dagli Heat.


----------



## Snake (23 Marzo 2013)

Per me è l'anno buono per gli Spurs (dico almeno per arrivare in finale).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Marzo 2013)

comunque l'unica in grado di contrastare minimamente miami,mi sembra new york le altre sono tutte fuffa,fors ei clippers,ma dubito


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lebron farà la post season più devastante di sempre



Nel deserto...


----------



## robs91 (23 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nel deserto...


Non vorrei dire,ma ad inizio stagione si diceva che i Lakers fossero i favoriti per vincere l'anello dopo gli arrivi di Nash e Howard...


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> comunque l'unica in grado di contrastare minimamente miami,mi sembra new york le altre sono tutte fuffa,fors ei clippers,ma dubito


Mah, in linea teorica gli unici sarebbero comunque i Thunder, hanno Durant che ad oggi è subito dopo LBJ, Westbrook che quando connette i neuroni è un animale difficile da contenere, uno dei migliori difensori della Lega come Sefolosha e Ibaka. NY se non recupera fisicamente per me non arriva manco alle finali di conference, i Clippers mi sembrano inesperti e ad oggi a Ovest hanno almeno due squadre davanti (ed occhio ai Nuggets che hanno infilato la 14esima in fila e fanno paura). Comunque credo che solo Miami potrebbe perdere questo titolo.


robs91 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire,ma ad inizio stagione si diceva che i Lakers fossero i favoriti per vincere l'anello dopo gli arrivi di Nash e Howard...


Mah, Lakers favoriti anche no. Ok Nash, Bryant, Gasol e Howard, ma erano allenati da un caprone (e quello di ora non è stato un upgrade) e avevano/hanno una panchina non affidabile. Diciamo che ad inizio anno le finali di conference erano un obiettivo più che plausibile, nella testa della proprietà ovviamente dati anche gli investimenti c'era in testa il titolo, ma chi sa di basket sapeva anche che era un'opzione molto difficile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, in linea teorica gli unici sarebbero comunque i Thunder, hanno Durant che ad oggi è subito dopo LBJ, Westbrook che quando connette i neuroni è un animale difficile da contenere, uno dei migliori difensori della Lega come Sefolosha e Ibaka. NY se non recupera fisicamente per me non arriva manco alle finali di conference, i Clippers mi sembrano inesperti e ad oggi a Ovest hanno almeno due squadre davanti (ed occhio ai Nuggets che hanno infilato la 14esima in fila e fanno paura). Comunque credo che solo Miami potrebbe perdere questo titolo.
> 
> Mah, Lakers favoriti anche no. Ok Nash, Bryant, Gasol e Howard, ma erano allenati da un caprone (e quello di ora non è stato un upgrade) e avevano/hanno una panchina non affidabile. Diciamo che ad inizio anno le finali di conference erano un obiettivo più che plausibile, nella testa della proprietà ovviamente dati anche gli investimenti c'era in testa il titolo, ma chi sa di basket sapeva anche che era un'opzione molto difficile.



concordo su tutto o quasi.

i thunder li vedo inesperti più dello scorso anno,o per lo meno sono meno squadra dello scorso anno anche pe ri contrasti interni,new york come dimostrato in RS può creare molti problemi a miami,più dei thunder secondo me.

ripeto vorrei vedere lebron e miami con delle contender serie


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire,ma ad inizio stagione si diceva che i Lakers fossero i favoriti per vincere l'anello dopo gli arrivi di Nash e Howard...



Si poteva fantasticare certo, ma uno è un relitto umano, quindi una scommessa, e l'altro è vecchio.

Ma, in ogni caso, il punto è un altro: oggi, c'è il deserto. Conta questo.


----------



## Snake (23 Marzo 2013)

Ripeto, punto un dollaro sugli Spurs in finale, migliori Duncan e Parker degli ultimi 4-5 anni ma soprattutto quello che li ha buttati fuori l'anno scorso OKC non ce l'ha più.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> comunque l'unica in grado di contrastare minimamente miami,mi sembra new york le altre sono tutte fuffa,fors ei clippers,ma dubito



Naaaaa,LBJ li spazzerà via come rami secchi.I Clippers sono troppo incostanti per dar fastidio,OKC probabilmente è la favorita ad Ovest ma senza il Barba non può essere una seria contendente.Ci sono gli Spurs,dipende in che condizioni arrivano alle possibili finali di Conference o per l'anello i vari Duncan,Parker,Ginobili e compagnia texana cantante.Le possibili sorprese sono i Nuggets,un rullo compressore ultimamente e sono curioso dove vanno a sbattere la capoccia i Pacers.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Marzo 2013)

Altra vittoria dei Nuggets con un ottimo Gallinari. Questi sono pericolosi.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Marzo 2013)

Denver vince sempre, ma ha preso la brutta abitudine di farsi rimontare e dover rivincere le partite nel quarto periodo.
Prima (parlo soprattutto delle partite casalinghe) teneva le partite in equilibrio nel primo tempo per poi dare nel secondo lo strappo decisivo, adesso spesso spacca le partite prima ma poi subisce il ritorno avversario.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Marzo 2013)

Ah, dimenticavo anche gli 8 rimbalzi e i 4 assists. Per me l'italiano più forte e completo che abbiamo.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me l'italiano più forte e completo che abbiamo.



Non è che ci sia tutta questa gran concorrenza eh 

Comunque stanotte discreta prestazione di Wall.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Heat,sono 27....


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Marzo 2013)

Miami:NBA=Juve:Serie A


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Marzo 2013)

*Nella sfida contro i Warriors Metta W.Peace ha subito una lacerazione del menisco.Da stabilire i tempi di recupero.Presumibilmente la sua stagione è da considerarsi terminata.*

Piove dove già stava diluviando.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2013)

Stagione finita per Metta.

Da quando seguo il basket ed i Lakers non ho mai visto per i miei gialloviola una stagione cosi sfigata. Tra allenatori incapaci, infortuni e la morte del Dottore è stato un bagno di sangue.


----------



## Frikez (28 Marzo 2013)

It's over 

E bella ladrata dei Lakers.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Oh, che peccato...finita la striscia...


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2013)

Chicago impone lo stop


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Marzo 2013)

C'è da dire che i Bulls avevano anche qualche assenza di troppo.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Marzo 2013)

Ottimi Bulls che senza Belinelli battono gli Heat e fermano a 27 la loro striscia di vittorie consecutive. Nuggets, con un discreto Gallinari, arrivano ad un soffio dalla prestigiosa vittoria in casa Spurs, 100 a 99 per San Antonio. Lakers vincono 120 a 117 ma rischiano nel finale.

Metta fuori 6 settimane.


----------



## Frikez (28 Marzo 2013)

Come la Juve


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Marzo 2013)

Lakers sconfitti dai Bucks e perdono per infortunio sia Bryant che Nash. Meno male che i Mavericks non ne approfittano.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

What about Duncan game winner?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2013)

*I Lakers battono i Kings 103-98 *e Kobe ,grazie ai suoi 19 punti,*diventa il 4° marcatore della storia NBA con 31.434*,superando il "mito" Chamberlain.*Vinco anche i Jazz vs Nets per 116-107*,grazie alla mostruosa prova di Foye da 3 punti(8/9).*I Mavs battoni i Bulls per 100-98* grazie alla tripla di Wunder Dirk.Ora è un bella lotta per l'8° posto ad ovest.Speriamo bene.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Marzo 2013)

kobe


----------



## smallball (31 Marzo 2013)

e' a 850 punti da MJ


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Aprile 2013)

Se qualcuno aveva ancora qualche dubbio su chi potesse vincere questo titolo deve vedersi Heat-Spurs di ieri. Senza Chalmers, Lebron e Wade hanno vinto gli Heat (ok Spurs senza Ginobili ma Parker e Duncan erano arruolati). Troppo i più forti.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Aprile 2013)

Heat, sempre senza James Wade Chalmers e anche Bosh, vengono sconfitti a domicilio dai Knicks di un super anthony da 50 punti. La partita della notte era però quella tra Lakers e Mavs vinta dai primi con un super Bryant da tripla doppia con 23 pts 11 rimbalzi ed assist. La serata verrà ricordata anche per il ritiro della maglia n.34 di Shaq.

*Estratto della cerimonia:
*


----------



## prebozzio (4 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (4 Aprile 2013)

Ottima prova di Gallinari che con 21 punti guida i Nuggets alla vittoria sui Jazz (e fanno un favore anche ai Lakers che tornano ottavi ad ovest). Anthony dopo i 50 di ieri ne piazza 40 contro Atlanta e guida i Knicks alla vittoria.


----------



## smallball (4 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Heat, sempre senza James Wade Chalmers e anche Bosh, vengono sconfitti a domicilio dai Knicks di un super anthony da 50 punti. La partita della notte era però quella tra Lakers e Mavs vinta dai primi con un super Bryant da tripla doppia con 23 pts 11 rimbalzi ed assist. La serata verrà ricordata anche per il ritiro della maglia n.34 di Shaq.
> 
> *Estratto della cerimonia:
> *


Con lo Staples che osannava l'ex coach


----------



## smallball (5 Aprile 2013)

grave infortunio per Danilo Gallinari si teme la rottura del crociato


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Non ci voleva per il Gallo.*Secondo le ultime rischia la rottura del crociato anteriore del ginocchio sinistro*.Che sfiga oh.....


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Aprile 2013)

Eh mi sa tanto che si è fatto male male. Sfiga per lui, che appena trova continuità si rompe (e stavolta si è fatto molto male a vedere le imagini), sfiga per i Nuggets che perdono uno dei loro giocatori più importanti e sfiga per la Nazionale.

*Video dell'infortunio occorso a Danilo Gallinari:
*


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Aprile 2013)

*Ufficiale: rottura del legamento crociato anteriore per Danilo Gallinari*


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Aprile 2013)

son madonne su madonne........... povero Gallo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Innanzitutto mi dispiace per il Gallo,spero che si riprenda presto,anche se la diagnosi è quella che è.Sportivamente è una tranvata per i Nuggets e per la nazionale,che perde la sua punta di diamante.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Aprile 2013)

131 punti nelle ultime 3 partite per Anthony.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

Va beh Miami ha un tappeto rosso, i fiori in terra, e pure la bodyguard che li scorta....

I playoff più tristi e scontati della storia...


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Aprile 2013)

Diciamo ciao ciao ai PO. Uno dei più grossi fallimenti di sempre.


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2013)

mi sa che Utah aggancia l'ottava piazza


----------



## Snake (8 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Diciamo ciao ciao ai PO. Uno dei più grossi fallimenti di sempre.



Il più grosso, by far, e non solo dell'Nba ma dello sport professionistico in generale.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi sa che Utah aggancia l'ottava piazza



Eh mi sa di si. Utah nelle prossime 4 per me fa 2-2 e se cosi fosse i Lakers dovrebbero fare 4-1 nelle prossime 5. Il fatto è che i Lakers di ieri, sconfitti dai Clippers, per atteggiamento, forma fisica e gioco 4 su 5 non le vinceranno mai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Il più grosso, by far, e non solo dell'Nba ma dello sport professionistico in generale.



Della storia, quanto meno recente, della NBA si. Dello sport professionistico generale non so


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Aprile 2013)

Si ritorna dopo la pausa per la finale NCAA. Melo on fire once again  36 punti per lui e 13esima W di fila per NY. Kobe con 30 punti, di cui 23 nell'ultimo quarto, guida i Lakers ad una vittoria non propriamente agevole contro NOLA e ora, grazie ai Thunder che battono 90 a 80 i Jazz, sono ottavi con mezza partita di vantaggio su quest'ultimi. Heat corsari con 28 punti di LBJ. Perde Chicago, Belinelli 8 pts, contro Toronto per 98 a 101.


----------



## smallball (11 Aprile 2013)

il Black Mamba ne griffa 47 contro i Blazers eliminando definitivamente i Mavs dalla lotta play off...a cui bisogna aggiungere 8 rimbalzi...mostruoso


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

Miami ha vinto contro Washington (va bè un avversario non irresistibile) con le sole riserve. Non vedo come possano perdere questo titolo. 

PS: Leggevo che da quando Kobe è in NBA, quindi 17 anni, i Lakers avevano prima di stanotte un record di 3W e 25L al Rose Garden di Portland.


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Aprile 2013)

Il Black Mamba ha rotto il tendine d'achille. Lo rivedremo tra almeno 8 mesi...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei bestemmiare in aramaico....

Kobe ha detto che potrebbe avere uno stop addirittura di un anno....


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2013)

in bocca al lupo Kobe....infortunio terribile


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Aprile 2013)

Quando giochi un giorno si e l'altro pure ed hai 34 anni, anche se ti chiami Kobe Bryant, puoi incappare in infortuni del genere. Botta terribile per i Laers, annata decisamente negativa. Forse la più negativa della storia della franchigia.

Vediamo che dice la risonanza, se è confermata la rottura del tendine i tempi di recupero sono su per giù dagli 8 ai 12 mesi. Ma se conosco bene il Mamba, è capace che torna anche in 6/8 mesi.


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2013)

La questione non è se e quando torna, di tornare torna, il punto è *come torna*. Questo tipo di infortunio in generale è uno tra i peggiori, forse il peggiore, figuriamoci per un atleta di 35 anni. Tornerà ma ho il terrore che la carriera di Kobe sia virtualmente finita oggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> La questione non è se e quando torna, di tornare torna, il punto è *come torna*. Questo tipo di infortunio in generale è uno tra i peggiori, forse il peggiore, figuriamoci per un atleta di 35 anni. Tornerà ma ho il terrore che la carriera di Kobe sia virtualmente finita oggi.



Quoto tutto.

Solo che lui è Kobe...e può sorprenderci ancora


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> La questione non è se e quando torna, di tornare torna, il punto è *come torna*. Questo tipo di infortunio in generale è uno tra i peggiori, forse il peggiore, figuriamoci per un atleta di 35 anni. Tornerà ma ho il terrore che la carriera di Kobe sia virtualmente finita oggi.



Sarà che sono ottimista, ma personalmente non ho dubbi che tornerà il Kobe che tutti conosciamo. Probabilmente sarà meno esplosivo, ma per me tornerà il solito Bryant. Certo sono due sport diversi, ma anche Beckham da noi si ruppe il tendine d'achille a 34 anni e poi tornò a giocare dopo 6 mesi a buoni livelli (era un giocatore già in declino per la verità).


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Aprile 2013)

considerando quanto ci sta mettendo a tornare Rose...


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> considerando quanto ci sta mettendo a tornare Rose...



Sono due infortuni diversi. E sono due atleti diversi. Uno è Dio, l'altro è un discepolo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque Lakers vittoriosi sugli Spurs 91 a 88 con un DH12 sugli scudi e quindi qualificazione ai playoffs ad un passo. Miami annienta Chicago con un LBJ spettacolare, as usual, mentre Denver vince contro Portland ma perde per infortunio Faried.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sono due infortuni diversi. E sono due atleti diversi. Uno è Dio, l'altro è un discepolo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Comunque Lakers vittoriosi sugli Spurs 91 a 88 con un DH12 sugli scudi e quindi qualificazione ai playoffs ad un passo. Miami annienta Chicago con un LBJ spettacolare, as usual, mentre Denver vince contro Portland ma perde per infortunio Faried.



che peccato per denver...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2013)

Allora in nottata i Clippers hanno vinto agevolmente 93 a 77 contro i Blazers, mentre i Raptors, corsari ad Atlanta, vincono 113 a 96 con 30 punti di DeRozan.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Eccovi qui il tabellone dei play-off:


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

saranno dei playoff avvincenti


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2013)

Per me si può assegnare di diritto il Larry O'Brien Trophy agli Heat.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me si può assegnare di diritto il Larry O'Brien Trophy agli Heat.



intendo come singole partite,ovvio che al 99.99% (galliani style) vinceranno loro


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

E la prima è andata


----------



## DR_1 (22 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo dei tiratori indecenti. 

In difesa abbiamo retto per 3 quarti, per il resto gli Spurs hanno pure giocato male. Sono bastati quei 2-3 minuti di qualità per metterci sotto definitivamente.

Da cambiar pelle se si vuole strappare almeno un game.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Aprile 2013)

Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

Assegnati i primi due premi stagionali: Jr Smith sesto uomo dell'anno e Marc Gasol DPOY, meritato il primo, sul secondo non sono per niente d'accordo.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

Io sono sostanzialmente d'accordo anche su gasol. Voglio dire, a chi dovevano darlo? Nel 90% dei casi é un premio per i big men


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Aprile 2013)

Dato che sono iniziati i playoffs chiudo il topic. Per commentare i premi individuali possiamo utilizzare il topic dei playoffs che trovate -----> QUI


----------

